# @Bodo direkt



## Burt4711 (9. April 2014)

Hallo,

Ich suche ein neues Fully.
Da ich momentan so 110 kg drauf habe bei 1,95 m Grösse muss es das ertragen können.
Interessant find ich das Slide und das Skeen.

Bodo, kommen die mit som Gewicht zurecht? Profil ist einiges an Asphalt, Forstwege, eher weniger Trails, kein Park, keine Sprünge.

Kannst Du mir da was Fundiertes sagen?

Und habt ihr die in meiner Grösse im Megastore vorrätig? Will die naturlich probefahren.

Gruss

Olli


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. April 2014)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich suche ein neues Fully.
> Da ich momentan so 110 kg drauf habe bei 1,95 m Grösse muss es das ertragen können.
> ...


Da kann ich fast Uneingeschränkt ja sagen, Einschränkung ev. bei 29" Laufräder die aber bei deinen Profil das auch noch können. Beim Slide eine Dämpferpumpe bis 20bar kaufen den da muß du schon 17bar Aufpumpen aber weder für Bike noch
Dämpfer ein Problem. Das Slide geht mit den hohen Gewicht etwas besser um währe aber nur für dich zu Beachten wenn du
dein Fahrprofil stark veränderst( Enduro ). Also dazu ob vorrätig bitte Anfragen nach Gr. 22". Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burt4711 (9. April 2014)

Super.

Danke schon mal. Werde am Samstag mal gucken.


----------



## BTH (9. September 2014)

.


----------



## malben (9. September 2014)

hab ne Frage zu dem LRS Sun Ringlé Inferno 27 (Modell 2014, SLIDE 150 8.0).
Können diese auf Tubless umgerüstet werden bzw. ist die Felge dafür ausgelegt?

DANKE im voraus


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. September 2014)

Man kann jede normale Felge auf Tubeless umrüsten
Gugsdu dich bei NoTubes um, da gibts TubelessKits: http://www.notubes.com/
Billiger wäre"Ghetto tubeless"gugsdu Youtube:


----------



## Laxer (9. September 2014)

@Bodo: Wie sieht es denn mit der maximalen Belastung des Laufradsatzes "Mavic Crossmax SL 29"?
Verträgt das Black Sin damit 90 bis 95 kg Fahrergewicht bei moderatem Untergrund (keine extremen Trails)?


----------



## Wolfplayer (10. September 2014)

manche Leute mit Ihren Fragen sind so peinlich im www als gaebes es kein google & co 
nach dem Motto, vertraegt der Motor in meinem Auto auch Super+


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. September 2014)

Laxer schrieb:


> @Bodo: Wie sieht es denn mit der maximalen Belastung des Laufradsatzes "Mavic Crossmax SL 29"?
> Verträgt das Black Sin damit 90 bis 95 kg Fahrergewicht bei moderatem Untergrund (keine extremen Trails)?


Ich glaube ja bin aber den neuen noch nicht auf Dauerbelastung gefahren.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Laxer (10. September 2014)

@ Bodo: Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung! Letztendlich geht es bei mir um die Entscheidung, welches Black Sin Modell es werden soll (wahrscheinlich das XX.0)...

@ Wolfplayer: Sprichst Du mich damit an? Falls ja: Ich konnte bisher leider nirgends eine offizielle Spezifikation zum maximalen Fahrergewicht des neuen Laufradsatze auffinden. Wenn Du eine Quelle hast, wäre ich Dir für eine kurze Info dankbar.


----------



## filiale (10. September 2014)

Hast Du mal zu Mavic ne email geschickt und angefragt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsti-d (11. September 2014)

@BODOPROBST  :
Es heißt auf der Website, der Hinterbau beim Slide 130 29 sei verkürzt worden. Ich habe jetz aber immer wieder gelesen, dass sowohl die alten als auch die neuen Kettenstreben 450mm lang sind. Was ist denn dann genau verkürzt worden?

Im anderen Thread wurde die Frage jetzt leider seit längerem nicht beantwortet. Ist das normal oder war das ein Versehen/Zeitgründe - kann ich ja verstehen.

Danke
Konsti


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. September 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> @Bodo :
> Es heißt auf der Website, der Hinterbau beim Slide 130 29 sei verkürzt worden. Ich habe jetz aber immer wieder gelesen, dass sowohl die alten als auch die neuen Kettenstreben 450mm lang sind. Was ist denn dann genau verkürzt worden?
> 
> Im anderen Thread wurde die Frage jetzt leider seit längerem nicht beantwortet. Ist das normal oder war das ein Versehen/Zeitgründe - kann ich ja verstehen.
> ...


Der Hinterbau ist nicht kürzer da dieser nicht für 3 fach geeignet währe . Gruß Bodo


----------



## konsti-d (12. September 2014)

alles klar. Vielen Dank. Steht nur komisch im Text im Moment. Ging da wohl auch nicht nur mir so.


----------



## filiale (12. September 2014)

There is room for improvement...


----------



## lordbritannia (12. September 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> There is room for improvement...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321153


Marketing Geblubber..... was sollen sie auch schreiben? Der Hinterbau ist länger und schwerer geworden? Der Hinterbau ist nicht mehr verbesserbar und daher einfach gleichgeblieben? Die Wahrheit steht hoffentlich in den Specs...da sollten sie nicht lügen, aber im Text muss ja immer so ein Geblubber stehen...leider


----------



## greg12 (12. September 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Marketing Geblubber..... was sollen sie auch schreiben? Der Hinterbau ist länger und schwerer geworden? Der Hinterbau ist nicht mehr verbesserbar und daher einfach gleichgeblieben? Die Wahrheit steht hoffentlich in den Specs...da sollten sie nicht lügen, aber im Text muss ja immer so ein Geblubber stehen...leider


ist auch nicht die erste fehlinfo die übers forum gestreut wurde! siehe gewicht vom skeen, slide, info der verbesserten laufräder etc...
ist aus marketing sicht nachvollziehbar, aus kundensicht nicht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (12. September 2014)

Aber gerade das sind wichtige Details weil sich die Dynamik bei solchen Änderung deutlich verändert. Markting hin oder her...ärgerlich weil die Kunden erstmal glauben müssen was da steht denn nicht jeder versteht die Geometriewerte richtig zu deuten


----------



## lordbritannia (12. September 2014)

greg12 schrieb:


> ist auch nicht die erste fehlinfo die übers forum gestreut wurde! siehe gewicht vom skeen, slide, info der verbesserten laufräder etc...
> ist aus marketing sicht nachvollziehbar, aus kundensicht nicht!!!


stimmt, finde ich auch daneben. Aber viele Firmen nehmen's mit der Wahrheit nicht so ganz ernst..... es geht halt um viel Geld.....da werden die Menschen komisch....


----------



## lordbritannia (12. September 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Aber gerade das sind wichtige Details weil sich die Dynamik bei solchen Änderung deutlich verändert. Markting hin oder her...ärgerlich weil die Kunden erstmal glauben müssen was da steht denn nicht jeder versteht die Geometriewerte richtig zu deuten


möchte nicht wissen was uns Canyon, Specialized, Rockshox, Fox, Schwalbe etc. alles so vorgaukeln.... Vertrieb/Verkauf heisst nur die entscheidenen Informationen zu geben und nicht alles...

aber nochmal zum Hinterbau.. Ist das so entscheidend? Kenne mich mit der Geo nicht so gut aus. Sind dort Änderung wirklich spürbar? Die Slides werden ja hoffentlich jedes Jahr immer besser daher denke ich wenns nicht geändert wurde, ist es ok.


----------



## greg12 (12. September 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Aber gerade das sind wichtige Details weil sich die Dynamik bei solchen Änderung deutlich verändert. Markting hin oder her...ärgerlich weil die Kunden erstmal glauben müssen was da steht denn nicht jeder versteht die Geometriewerte richtig zu deuten


vollkommen richtig. aber wie du selber schreibst versteht nicht jeder die geometriewerte, ich würde gar soweit gehen und sagen dass 7 von 10 kaum einen augenmerk auf details wie lenkwinkel, kettenstrebenlänge, tretlagerhöhe usw. legen. 
hauptsache dass bike passt von der sitzrohrlänge, sieht cool aus und hat eine gute ausstattung!


----------



## lordbritannia (12. September 2014)

greg12 schrieb:


> vollkommen richtig. aber wie du selber schreibst versteht nicht jeder die geometriewerte, ich würde gar soweit gehen und sagen dass 7 von 10 kaum einen augenmerk auf details wie lenkwinkel, kettenstrebenlänge, tretlagerhöhe usw. legen.
> hauptsache dass bike passt von der sitzrohrlänge, sieht cool aus und hat eine gute ausstattung!


richtig  vergiss die Farbe nicht


----------



## konsti-d (12. September 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> ...
> aber nochmal zum Hinterbau.. Ist das so entscheidend? Kenne mich mit der Geo nicht so gut aus. Sind dort Änderung wirklich spürbar? Die Slides werden ja hoffentlich jedes Jahr immer besser daher denke ich wenns nicht geändert wurde, ist es ok.



Also ich hab in mehreren Tests gelesen (nicht meine Behauptung), dass sich das Rad recht träge fährt. Mit einem kürzeren Hinterbau wäre dieses Fahrverhalten zu "verbessern", also mehr in Richtung agil zu trimmen.
Leider muss man daher schon fast vermuten, dass die Marketing-Abteilung als Reaktion auf die Kritik, schlicht und einfach lügt.
Ich fände es ein wenig schade, aber zu verzeihen, wenn sich noch was an dem Text ändert - jeder macht mal Fehler. Grundsätzlich sollte aber der Kunde ehrlich behandelt werden, nicht alles geschönigt und im schlimmsten Fall sogar angelogen werden. Das schadet sicher dem Image, der Marke und den Verkaufszahlen - zumindest langfristig.

Schade um das sicherlich gute Rad. Das vielleicht andere Tester als schön laufruhig bezeichnet hätten. 450mm Kettenstrebe scheint mir auch ein sehr gängiges Maß zu sein - ich frag mich woher die angeblich fehlende Agilität kommen soll? Vielleicht werden manche Tester ja wirklich bezahlt oder es liegt am Rest vom Rahmen - keine Ahnung.

Frag mich auch was der Hintergrund ist warum man unbedingt dreifach an so nem Rad braucht - hoffentlich nicht nur der PM, der sich das so einbildet....



Ich will hier übrigens nirgends anecken, ich will mir nur auch so ein Rad zulegen, weil ich´s von der Preis-Leistung-Frage her unwahrscheinlich gut finde und es mir recht gut gefällt. Soll bitte nur als konstruktive Kritik betrachtet werden, dass ihr vielleicht das nächste mal 100% der Leser überzeugen könnt.
*
Da von mir nur Vermutungen kommen und so Gerüchte entstehen - was ich überhaupt nicht will - bitte ich mich zu berichtigen und evtl. besser aufzuklären.


Danke und schönen Tag euch allen!*


----------



## filiale (12. September 2014)

29er mit 450mm sind etwas "Hüftsteif" wie ein Forumskollege zurecht feststellte


----------



## hometrails (12. September 2014)

Welches 29er hat denn die kürzesten Kettenstreben?

Das Canyon Spectral hat 445mm und ist (für ein 29er) nicht gerade unwendig.


----------



## konsti-d (12. September 2014)

aber an den 5mm kann´s dann auch nicht liegen, denk ich.


----------



## grey (12. September 2014)

kevdd schrieb:


> Welches 29er hat denn die kürzesten Kettenstreben?
> 
> Das Canyon Spectral hat 445mm und ist (für ein 29er) nicht gerade unwendig.


z.b. Speci Enduro 29er, BMC trailfox oder transition smuggler wären da ein paar gute Beispiele.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexSnow (12. September 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Marketing Geblubber..... was sollen sie auch schreiben? Der Hinterbau ist länger und schwerer geworden? Der Hinterbau ist nicht mehr verbesserbar und daher einfach gleichgeblieben? Die Wahrheit steht hoffentlich in den Specs...da sollten sie nicht lügen, aber im Text muss ja immer so ein Geblubber stehen...leider



Das hat, wenn es denn echt falsch ist, mit Marketing-Geblubber nichts mehr zu tun. Das bewegt sich dann auch in keinem Graubereich mehr sondern ist schlicht eine verbotene Irreführung. Reißerische Bemerkungen, klar erkennbare Übertreibungen...alles schön und gut als Marketing Gelaber. Aber bei solchen klaren Lügen, wenn es eine ist, hört der Spaß auf.

Aber immer interessant zu sehen, wie tolerant die Leute da doch sind. Ich würde da jetzt auch eher keine Konsequenzen draus ziehen, aber sowas gutzureden hilft auch nicht weiter...


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. September 2014)

jim-beam schrieb:


> @Bodo
> Ich würde für mein Slide 130 29 10.0 Model 2014 gerne ein Schaltauge bestellen.
> Muss aber sagen das ich da auf der Online Seite nichts finde !!??
> Könntest du mir sagen welches ich bestellen kann.
> Gruß & Danke


Der "Bodo" von Radon heisst aber @BODOPROBST  der arme andere, kriegt dauernd Benarichtigungen, die nicht für ihn sind, wegen schreibfauler User


----------



## jim-beam (13. September 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Der "Bodo" von Radon heisst aber @BODOPROBST  der arme andere, kriegt dauernd Benarichtigungen, die nicht für ihn sind, wegen schreibfauler User


Danke für die Info !


----------



## jim-beam (13. September 2014)

@BODOBROBST
Ich würde für mein Slide 130 29 10.0 Model 2014 gerne ein Schaltauge bestellen.
Muss aber sagen das ich da auf der Online Seite nichts finde !!??
Könntest du mir sagen welches ich bestellen kann.
Gruß & Danke


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. September 2014)

jim-beam schrieb:


> @BODOBROBST
> Ich würde für mein Slide 130 29 10.0 Model 2014 gerne ein Schaltauge bestellen.
> Muss aber sagen das ich da auf der Online Seite nichts finde !!??
> Könntest du mir sagen welches ich bestellen kann.
> Gruß & Danke


Das gleiche wie beim Slide 140-150 und 160 oder Swoop alle . Gruß Bodo


----------



## jim-beam (14. September 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das gleiche wie beim Slide 140-150 und 160 oder Swoop alle . Gruß Bodo[/QUOTESSSS]


 Sorry das ich noch mal Nerven muss !! Aber ich habe gerade noch mal jedes Schaltauge auf eurer Online Seite durchgelesen,
 aber ich finde keins für diese Modele ! Vielleicht kann du mir eine Schaltauge Nr. geben ?
 Gruß & Danke Jürgen


----------



## hometrails (14. September 2014)

Ähm Jürgen, nicht böse sein, aber vielleicht rufst du morgen einfach mal beim Bike Discount an oder schreibst eine Mail?

Den Frag-Bodo-Thread finde ich toll, aber vielleicht sollten wir hier bei technischen Fragen zu Rahmen, Geometrie etc. bleiben. Wir können froh sein, dass einer sich auf unsere Ebene begibt, ist nicht selbstverständlich, den direkten Draht zum Entwickler zu haben.

Wir gesagt. Dies kam mir nur eben in den Sinn, bitte nicht persönlich angegriffen fühlen.


----------



## backstein689 (15. September 2014)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Sorry das ich noch mal Nerven muss !! Aber ich habe gerade noch mal jedes Schaltauge auf eurer Online Seite durchgelesen,
> aber ich finde keins für diese Modele ! Vielleicht kann du mir eine Schaltauge Nr. geben ?
> Gruß & Danke Jürgen




es müsste das ganz normale x12 schaltauge sein, aber wie kevdd geschrieben hat, ruf am besten kurz an und verifiziere das.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltauge-44553
evtl brauchst du auch noch die schraube dazu:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltaugenschraube-44555


----------



## filiale (15. September 2014)

jupp, schaut aus wie das X12 wenn man auf der Homepage und dem Shop nachschaut...und jupp, nicht die Schraube vergessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim-beam (15. September 2014)

Ja, super Danke !!


----------



## the-lenny (18. September 2014)

Hi,
@ Bodo Probst 
ich fahre ein Swoop 175 SE....bin mit dem Bike sehr zufrieden .....
Allerdings spiele ich mit dem Gedanken den Rahmen abbeizen zu lassen und ihn zum Eloxierer zu geben.
Irgend welche Einwände Deinerseits ?
Kann das Abbeizen oder das Eloxieren den Rahmen schädigen ?

Grüssle aus Sandhausen
Mikel


----------



## Hike_O (18. September 2014)

Können die Fragen in diesem Thread nur von Hr. Bodo Probst persönlich beantwortet werden?


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. September 2014)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Können die Fragen in diesem Thread nur von Hr. Bodo Probst persönlich beantwortet werden?


Bin bis zum 27.9  unterwegs habe nicht immer Netz . Wegen Eloxieren mit den Betrieb deiner Wahl reden ob er 7005 Alu gescheit beschichten kann da das nicht immer geht ( besser 6061). Gruß Bodo


----------



## benjei (19. September 2014)

@BODOBROBST
Problem Rahmengröße Slide 150 27,5 (8.0 oder 9.0 HD)

Hallo Bodo,
ich möchte gerne das 8.0 oder 9.0 HD bestellen habe aber Probleme wegen der richtigen Rahmengröße.

Meine Daten sind:
1. Schrittlänge = 88 cm
2. Rumpfgröße = 60 cm
3. Unterarm = 33,5 cm
4. Armlänge = ca. 64 cm
5. Schenkel = 63 cm
6. Unterschenkel = 58 cm
7. Körpergröße bist Brustbein = 151,5 cm
8. Körpergröße = 180 cm

Aktuell fahre ich ein 19Zoll-Rahmen mit 600er Oberrohr, 480er Rahmenhöhe/Sitzstrebe und einem Reach von ca. 425! Irgendwie immer zwischen Euren Rahmengrößen. Auf Eurer Homepage gibt es ja keinen genauen Rechner der bezogen auf Eure Rahmen die richtige Größe ermittelt. Die pauschale Ermittlung der Rahmengröße alleine über die Schrittlänge passt bei mir leider nicht.

Die 2014er Modelle der Slides bin ich gefahren mit folgendem Ergebnis:
Slide 150 (in 26 Zoll= 20er Rahmen passt besser als 18er wobei ich den Vorbau etwas kürzen müsste
Slide 130 (in 29 Zoll) = 18er Rahmen passt super (20er viel zu lang)
Slide 160 650B = hier waren sowohl der 18er als auch der 20er Rahmen ganz gut wobei der 20er auf Dauer sicher der Bessere gewesen wäre

Da das Ganze ja auch immer im Zusammenspiel mit der Vorbaulänge zusammenhängt bin ich sehr verunsichert. Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe haben sich bei den neuen Modellen die Vorbaulängen verkürzt?!

Auf Grund der Sitzstrebenlänge tendiere ich zum 20er Rahmen wobei mir die Länge des Oberrohrs etwas "Sorgen" macht?! Was meinst Du? DANKE für Deinen Rat (auf den ich mehr vertraue als auf den eines Verkäufers)!


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. September 2014)

benjei schrieb:


> @BODOBROBST
> Problem Rahmengröße Slide 150 27,5 (8.0 oder 9.0 HD)
> 
> Hallo Bodo,
> ...


Der 27,5" ist eher mit den 29" zu vergleichen von er Größe schätze das der 18" besser passt.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireFox3 (21. September 2014)

@BODOPROBST kannst du mir auf die Sprünge helfen, welches Tune bei einem Slide 150 9.0 2014 am Fox Dämpfer eingestellt ist? Ich sehe zwar die Tune ID, die ist für mich allerdings nicht sehr aufschlüssig. Ich habe nämlich den Eindruck, dass das Ganze für mich viel zu wenig progressiv ist. Ich denke aber das weicht von Exemplar zu Exemplar nicht ab.


----------



## p3bbels (21. September 2014)

@BODOPROBST 
Würde in mein slide 150 8.0 aus 2013 eine Manitou Mattoc Expert mit 160mm einbauen in 26 zoll. Gibt es da bedenken wegen einbauhöhe und sich verändernder Winkel oder ist das problemlos. Wäre dankbar für deine fachmännische Meinung.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Vincy (21. September 2014)

Kannst du da problemlos, 2013 und 2014 gab es da ja auch einige Versionen (zB E1 + 2) mit 160mm Gabeln.


----------



## Aalex (23. September 2014)

specialized hat von haus aus kurze kettenstreben, ich meine 430mm beim enduro, aber das ist auch 1x11 only.ne dreifachkurbel mit umwerfer verhagelt einem halt voll die geo.

das stumpjumper hat auch 450mm und ist nicht unbedingt als träge zu bezeichnen


mal ganz generell: ich finde es ziemlich deplatziert hier den chefentwickler mit teils völlig bescheuerten fragen zu löchern und ihn mit themen zu bombadieren. Ist ja nicht so, als hätte der mann nichts zu tun.


----------



## boarderking (23. September 2014)

Danke


----------



## ~joe~ (24. September 2014)

@BODOPROBST wo bekomm ich denn die Geo Daten vom Slide 160 ED aus dem Jahr 2011 her?!
Die Daten die damals auf der Seite zu finden waren sind äußerst überschaubar, also nicht mal Sitz- und Lenkwinkel sind angegeben. Von Reach, Stack etc. ganz zu schweigen. Also hast du als Entwickler die wichtigsten Geo Daten? Am besten vom 18 Zoll Modell.
Danke


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. September 2014)

~joe~ schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST wo bekomm ich denn die Geo Daten vom Slide 160 ED aus dem Jahr 2011 her?!
> Die Daten die damals auf der Seite zu finden waren sind äußerst überschaubar, also nicht mal Sitz- und Lenkwinkel sind angegeben. Von Reach, Stack etc. ganz zu schweigen. Also hast du als Entwickler die wichtigsten Geo Daten? Am besten vom 18 Zoll Modell.
> Danke


Wenn ich Montag wieder Zuhause bin kommen die hier .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## EVHD (26. September 2014)

@Bodo Probst 
Warum hat das Radon Swoop 175 einen ML Tune? Ich überlege in mein 7.0 den Monarch Debonair einzubauen nur findet man den MM Tune im Freien Handel...


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. September 2014)

EVHD schrieb:


> @Bodo Probst
> Warum hat das Radon Swoop 175 einen ML Tune? Ich überlege in mein 7.0 den Monarch Debonair einzubauen nur findet man den MM Tune im Freien Handel...


Kannst M/M Fahren.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Keks_nascher (27. September 2014)

Hey Bodo,

gilt das auch für das Slide 150 (2013)? Wie verändert sich der Hinterbau wenn man statt dem ML, den MM Tune nimmt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olic99 (29. September 2014)

@BODOPROBST,
könntest du mir bitte sagen wie lang der Vorbau vom Slide 26 LE in der 16" bzw. 18" Variante ist? Konnte die nirgends finden...

Dankeschön im Vorraus


----------



## hammerwaldi (30. September 2014)

@BODOPROBST

Ich fahre das Slide 140 7.0 aus diesem Jahr und spiele mit dem Gedanken (evtl. im Winter) eine andere Gabel zu verbauen, da die Revelation relativ schlecht anspricht. 

Ist es möglich bzw. empfehlenswert z. B. die Manitou Mattoc (1.5 tapered) zu verbauen? Ein flacherer Lenkwinkel wäre zu begrüßen, allerdings kommt ja das Tretlager auch höher, wobei ich nicht wirklich weiß wie die Auswirkungen wären. Auch bräuchte ich wahrscheinlich einen neuen Steuersatz, zumindest müsste ich den unteren Teil tauschen und habe nur welche mit außen liegendem Lager gefunden, wodurch noch mal ca. 1cm dazu kommt... Bräuchte mal bitte eine Einschätzung dafür..


----------



## BODOPROBST (1. Oktober 2014)

hammerwaldi schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> 
> Ich fahre das Slide 140 7.0 aus diesem Jahr und spiele mit dem Gedanken (evtl. im Winter) eine andere Gabel zu verbauen, da die Revelation relativ schlecht anspricht.
> 
> Ist es möglich bzw. empfehlenswert z. B. die Manitou Mattoc (1.5 tapered) zu verbauen? Ein flacherer Lenkwinkel wäre zu begrüßen, allerdings kommt ja das Tretlager auch höher, wobei ich nicht wirklich weiß wie die Auswirkungen wären. Auch bräuchte ich wahrscheinlich einen neuen Steuersatz, zumindest müsste ich den unteren Teil tauschen und habe nur welche mit außen liegendem Lager gefunden, wodurch noch mal ca. 1cm dazu kommt... Bräuchte mal bitte eine Einschätzung dafür..


Also mir ist das Tretlager so zu hoch , aber Andere haben damit keine Schwierigkeiten da sind 365mm Normal . Ich bin aber
der Meinung das das nicht mehr schön Fährt und sollte sich das Überlegen. Gruß Bodo


----------



## hammerwaldi (1. Oktober 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Also mir ist das Tretlager so zu hoch , aber Andere haben damit keine Schwierigkeiten da sind 365mm Normal . Ich bin aber
> der Meinung das das nicht mehr schön Fährt und sollte sich das Überlegen. Gruß Bodo



Danke für die Antwort!

Auf wie viel Grad verändert sich denn der Lenkwinkel bei 140mm Travel + 10mm Steuersatz? Und ist das überhaupt von Radon freigegeben?


----------



## ~joe~ (1. Oktober 2014)

Servus @BODOPROBST 

du wolltest mir noch die Geodaten Lenk-, Sitzwinkel, Reach, Stack etc. vom Radon Slide ED 160 von 2011 mitteilen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Olic99 (3. Oktober 2014)

Hi Bodo,
könntest du mir bitte sagen ob im Swoop 175 6.0 der 50mm oder 70mm Chester Vorbau verbaut ist, bzw welche Länge der Evolve Vorbau im Slide 26 LE hat? Bei beiden Rädern in 16", bzw. 18"

Danke im Vorraus ^^


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. Oktober 2014)

~joe~ schrieb:


> Servus @BODOPROBST
> 
> du wolltest mir noch die Geodaten Lenk-, Sitzwinkel, Reach, Stack etc. vom Radon Slide ED 160 von 2011 mitteilen.
> 
> Vielen Dank


Hoffe noch das ich auch Reach und Stack noch zusammen bekomme.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. Oktober 2014)

Olic99 schrieb:


> Hi Bodo,
> könntest du mir bitte sagen ob im Swoop 175 6.0 der 50mm oder 70mm Chester Vorbau verbaut ist, bzw welche Länge der Evolve Vorbau im Slide 26 LE hat? Bei beiden Rädern in 16", bzw. 18"
> 
> Danke im Vorraus ^^


Da muss Zugeben, gebe nur Empfehlungen ist 40-60mm was im Detail verbaut ist kann ich so nicht Sagen. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Olic99 (5. Oktober 2014)

Achso, trotzdem Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArneD (6. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Bodo,
habe in meinem 3 Tage alten Slide 160 carbon ein Miniloch in der Sitzstrebe entdeckt. Was kann man da tun? Einschicken? Selber reparieren? Wie?
Das Loch ist in dem blauen Bereich auf dem Foto zu sehen


----------



## fissenid (7. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Bodo,

kann man seine "Bikeauswahl" für das Testival im Siebengebirge noch ändern???
Danke!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. Oktober 2014)

fissenid schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> kann man seine "Bikeauswahl" für das Testival im Siebengebirge noch ändern???
> Danke!



Hi,

du kannst deinen Änderungswunsch gerne an: [email protected] schicken. Wir schauen dann, ob es noch passt.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Wayne_ (7. Oktober 2014)

ArneD schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> habe in meinem 3 Tage alten Slide 160 carbon ein Miniloch in der Sitzstrebe entdeckt. Was kann man da tun? Einschicken? Selber reparieren? Wie?
> Das Loch ist in dem blauen Bereich auf dem Foto zu sehen


solche löcher hat jeder rahmen. die sind dazu da, dass das wasser sich nicht in den rohren sammelt, sondern verdunsten kann.


----------



## bullswildrush (7. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Bodo, 

Ich möchte mir das Slide 27,5 9.0 hd zu legen, allerdings weis ich nicht richtig welche Größe ich benötige, bin 184 groß und meine Schrittlänge beträ 85, so mit komm ich auf 19", also Liege ich genau zwischen 2 Größen....


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. Oktober 2014)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> Ich möchte mir das Slide 27,5 9.0 hd zu legen, allerdings weis ich nicht richtig welche Größe ich benötige, bin 184 groß und meine Schrittlänge beträ 85, so mit komm ich auf 19", also Liege ich genau zwischen 2 Größen....


Hallo bullswildrush, 
wenn Du zwischen zwei Größen liegst, musst Du Dir selbst die Frage stellen, ob Du es lieber länger und somit laufruhiger oder kürzer und wendiger haben möchtest. 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## help (8. Oktober 2014)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> Ich möchte mir das Slide 27,5 9.0 hd zu legen, allerdings weis ich nicht richtig welche Größe ich benötige, bin 184 groß und meine Schrittlänge beträ 85, so mit komm ich auf 19", also Liege ich genau zwischen 2 Größen....


Ich habe 182/87 und würde wohl zum 20" greifen und den 65mm Vorbau gegen einen 50er tauschen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. Oktober 2014)

~joe~ schrieb:


> Servus @BODOPROBST
> 
> du wolltest mir noch die Geodaten Lenk-, Sitzwinkel, Reach, Stack etc. vom Radon Slide ED 160 von 2011 mitteilen.
> 
> Vielen Dank


Lenkw.66,6°  Sitzw. 74,6° Stack S=585 M=595 L=604  Reach S=396 M=412 L=427 hoffe das Geht so. Gruß Bodo


----------



## hammerwaldi (8. Oktober 2014)

hammerwaldi schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort!
> 
> Auf wie viel Grad verändert sich denn der Lenkwinkel bei 140mm Travel + 10mm Steuersatz? Und ist das überhaupt von Radon freigegeben?



Kann man von 0,5° Schritten bei 10mm Änderung ausgehen?

@BODOPROBST: Ich wollte noch einmal meine Frage hochholen


----------



## ~joe~ (9. Oktober 2014)

hammerwaldi schrieb:


> Kann man von 0,5° Schritten bei 10mm Änderung ausgehen?
> 
> Ich wollte noch einmal meine Frage hochholen



Schau mal auf der Seite da kannst du alle Veränderungen schnell nachrechnen lassen...



BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Lenkw.66,6°  Sitzw. 74,6° Stack S=585 M=595 L=604  Reach S=396 M=412 L=427 hoffe das Geht so. Gruß Bodo



Vielen Dank das passt soweit


----------



## ~joe~ (9. Oktober 2014)

@BODOPROBST 
Leider zu früh gefreut  ...Bräuchte noch den Radstand (könnte ich zur Not selbst nachmessen) und unbedingt die Tretlager Höhe (also diese +/- Angabe) das dürfte zum messen er schwieriger werden...


----------



## tommy_86 (9. Oktober 2014)

@ Bodo oder Radon

Das 2015er Slide 160 carbon 8.0, mit welchem Dämpfer wird das geliefert ? Laut Beschreibung mit dem normalen RS Monarch, auf den Bildern ist aber ein DebonAir zu sehen und hier im Forum berichtet ein User, dass sein 8.0er Slide mit dem Monarch DebonAir geliefert wurde.

Wo liegt da der Fehler ?

Grüße


----------



## hammerwaldi (9. Oktober 2014)

~joe~ schrieb:


> Schau mal auf der Seite da kannst du alle Veränderungen schnell nachrechnen lassen...



Sehr schön, vielen Dank für den Link!


----------



## nuetz (9. Oktober 2014)

@BODOPROBST 
Ich habe heute das 2015er Slide Carbon 9.0 bekommen. Das Bike ist der Hammer. Es hat die Erwartung nach der Testfahrt in Brixen noch übertroffen. Beim Bike-Discount braucht's allerdings noch eine Farben Schulung (Nicht nur beim Rahmen, sondern auch beim Sattel).

Eine Frage hätte ich noch. Der Vorbau ist mit 65mm schon recht lang. Ich hatte eigentlich mit 50mm gerechnet. Das würde eher der Gattung "Enduro" entsprechen. Hat hier nur wieder der Bike-Discount geschlampt, oder ist der Vorbau wirklich so lange?


----------



## Wayne_ (9. Oktober 2014)

nuetz schrieb:


> Der Vorbau ist mit 65mm schon recht lang. Ich hatte eigentlich mit 50mm gerechnet. Das würde eher der Gattung "Enduro" entsprechen.


bei manchen fragen hier kann man sich nur an den kopf fassen.
menschen gibt es in hunderten verschiedenen körpergrößen, beinlängen und armlängen. bikes kommen normalerweise in 3-5 größen, und da soll bei jedem die gleiche vorbaulänge passen, weil man mit über 50mm nicht mehr zeitgemäß endurieren kann.


----------



## nuetz (9. Oktober 2014)

Halt dich da raus, dich habe ich nicht gefragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wayne_ (9. Oktober 2014)

ich hab dir auch nicht geantwortet. trotzdem sag ich meine meinung, ist ein öffentliches forum und wo ich mich raushalte, bestimme immer noch ich.


----------



## help (10. Oktober 2014)

16" und 18" dürften 50mm haben, 20" und 22" 65mm.
Bestell dir einfach einen 50er und vertick den 65er im Bikemarkt.


----------



## haekel72 (10. Oktober 2014)

help schrieb:


> 16" und 18" dürften 50mm haben, 20" und 22" 65mm.
> Bestell dir einfach einen 50er und vertick den 65er im Bikemarkt.


Richtig! Geht auch ohne unnötige Kommentare!


----------



## filiale (10. Oktober 2014)

nuetz schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> Ich habe heute das 2015er Slide Carbon 9.0 bekommen. Das Bike ist der Hammer. Es hat die Erwartung nach der Testfahrt in Brixen noch übertroffen. *Beim Bike-Discount braucht's allerdings noch eine Farben Schulung* (Nicht nur beim Rahmen, sondern auch beim Sattel).
> 
> Eine Frage hätte ich noch. Der Vorbau ist mit 65mm schon recht lang. Ich hatte eigentlich mit 50mm gerechnet. Das würde eher der Gattung "Enduro" entsprechen. *Hat hier nur wieder der Bike-Discount geschlampt*, oder ist der Vorbau wirklich so lange?



Du bist ganz schön Frech dafür daß Du von denen etwas erwartest. Offenbar hast Du keine so gute Meinung über den Laden. Und dann erwartest Du eine Antwort...Respekt


----------



## Wayne_ (10. Oktober 2014)

außerdem gab es die antwort auf die frage auf der letzten seite bereits


BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Da muss Zugeben, gebe nur Empfehlungen ist 40-60mm was im Detail verbaut ist kann ich so nicht Sagen. Gruß Bodo


----------



## ~joe~ (15. Oktober 2014)

@BODOPROBST wie sind den die Steuersatzmaße des Slide Carbons?
Und ist das wirklich richtig das man kein Winkelsteuersatz verbauen kann?

lg


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (15. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Bodo
Habe diese Woche mein slide carbon x01 bekommen um hab direkt dazu eine Frage bezüglich der Sattelstützenzugverlegung bzw Bremszugverlegung die an der linken Seite zweifach außen am Rahmen verlegt ist.
Auf der rechten Seite des Rahmens ist aber eine interne Aufnahme vorhanden aber nicht genutzt ... ist das so gewollt zwei züge rechts außen am Rahmen verlegt aber eine innere rechts eigentlich vorhandene ungenutzt bleibt ? 
Wenn ja warum ist das so und was würde dagegen sprechen den bremszug innen zu verlegen 
Grüße Jürgen


----------



## nuetz (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe nun mein neues Slide Carbon 9.0 ein paarmal ausgiebig testen können. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der RS Monarch Dämpfer dabei sehr ölig wird. Der Gummiring zum Einstellen des SAG "schwimmt" richtig in Öl. Ist das bei einem neuen Dämpfer normal?  Oder deutet das auf einen Defekt hin?


----------



## Silver-Racer (15. Oktober 2014)

~joe~ schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST wie sind den die Steuersatzmaße des Slide Carbons?
> Und ist das wirklich richtig das man kein Winkelsteuersatz verbauen kann?
> 
> lg


Hi,
das interessiert mich und ein paar weitere übrigens auch sehr. 

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (16. Oktober 2014)

nuetz schrieb:


> Ich habe nun mein neues Slide Carbon 9.0 ein paarmal ausgiebig testen können. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der RS Monarch Dämpfer dabei sehr ölig wird. Der Gummiring zum Einstellen des SAG "schwimmt" richtig in Öl. Ist das bei einem neuen Dämpfer normal?  Oder deutet das auf einen Defekt hin?


Ist normal. Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (16. Oktober 2014)

~joe~ schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST wie sind den die Steuersatzmaße des Slide Carbons?
> Und ist das wirklich richtig das man kein Winkelsteuersatz verbauen kann?
> 
> lg


Der Steuersatz von Works Components ZS 44- IS52 mit 1° Veränderung geht. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Silver-Racer (16. Oktober 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Der Steuersatz von Works Components ZS 44- IS52 mit 1° Veränderung geht. Gruß Bodo


Super. Danke.


----------



## amarone70 (17. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Bodo
Habe eine Frage zum Slide HD. Obwohl das HD und die anderen Slide mit einer 150er Gabel dieselbe Geometrietabelle haben, müßten sich doch Oberrohrlänge und Reach durch die längere Gabel leicht ändern.
Mit meiner 94er Schrittlänge schwanke ich zwischen 20" und 22".
Sollte die 160er Gabel Oberrohrlänge und Reach leicht verkürzen, wäre bei meinen langen Haxen das 22" wohl die bessere Wahl??


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (17. Oktober 2014)

BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo
> Habe diese Woche mein slide carbon x01 bekommen um hab direkt dazu eine Frage bezüglich der Sattelstützenzugverlegung bzw Bremszugverlegung die an der linken Seite zweifach außen am Rahmen verlegt ist.
> Auf der rechten Seite des Rahmens ist aber eine interne Aufnahme vorhanden aber nicht genutzt ... ist das so gewollt zwei züge rechts außen am Rahmen verlegt aber eine innere rechts eigentlich vorhandene ungenutzt bleibt ?
> Wenn ja warum ist das so und was würde dagegen sprechen den bremszug innen zu verlegen
> Grüße Jürgen



So jetzt bin ich glaub ich selbst drauf gekommen ....
Kann es sein das in der nicht genutzten innenzugverlegung eine bowdenzughülle einlaminiert ist und es dadurch “schlecht“ möglich ist da einen anderen (hydraulischen) zug zu verlegen ?
Wenn ja sehr schade ...


----------



## ~joe~ (17. Oktober 2014)

@amarone70 Rechne hier einfach mal durch http://bikegeo.muha.cc/
Geo Daten sind ja auf der Website ersichtlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landser (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Bodo,
Die 2016er Swoop sind doch schon in der finalen Planung!?
Wird es 27.5er mit 170/180mm vorne geben? Suche sowas in der Richtung.
Auch ich befinde mich in der Planung
Greetz
Dietmar


----------



## Landser (26. November 2014)

@BODOPROBST 
Ja das Swoop wird eine Überarbeitung bekommen allerdings erst für den 16er Jahrgang. Grund ist z. B. die neuen 180er
Gabeln die wohl den Bereich Freeride und Tour viel stärker Zusammenführen Formula hat so eine Gabel z. B. schon am
Start 180mm 650B mit unter 2Kg deswegen wird der Swoop auf zwei Modelle aufgerüstet ein 165 und ein 180 mein Plan
das 180er nur 1 x 11 auszurüsten hat in Bonn zu Entsetzten geführt. Soweit erst mal unsere Pläne . Gruß Bodo

Hallo Bodo,
das war ein Beitrag von Dir vom Juli 2014. Gibt es da schon Neuigkeiten?
Greetz
Dietmar


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. November 2014)

Landser schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> Ja das Swoop wird eine Überarbeitung bekommen allerdings erst für den 16er Jahrgang. Grund ist z. B. die neuen 180er
> Gabeln die wohl den Bereich Freeride und Tour viel stärker Zusammenführen Formula hat so eine Gabel z. B. schon am
> Start 180mm 650B mit unter 2Kg deswegen wird der Swoop auf zwei Modelle aufgerüstet ein 165 und ein 180 mein Plan
> ...


Ja das Bike ist auf Wunsch von Bonn jetzt ein 170er mit der Möglichkeit 160er und neue 180er
Gabeln zu fahren allerdings erst auf der Euro Bike zu sehen. Und hat eine Umwerfer auf der
Kettenstrebe für eine 2 Fach Schaltung .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## haekel72 (27. November 2014)

Hallo Bodo,
ist dieser Steuersatz im Swoop 2013 verbaut? Macht mich etwas stutzig wegen Cube! Was gibt es für alternativen? danke Dir
*Cube Steuersatz ORBIT Z-t + 1 1/8 *


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. November 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> ist dieser Steuersatz im Swoop 2013 verbaut? Macht mich etwas stutzig wegen Cube! Was gibt es für alternativen? danke Dir
> *Cube Steuersatz ORBIT Z-t + 1 1/8 *


Der Swoop 175 hat oben ZS44 ist 11/8" und unten IS52 ist 1,5" der Orbit Z-t entspricht diesen Maß .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## haekel72 (28. November 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Der Swoop 175 hat oben ZS44 ist 11/8" und unten IS52 ist 1,5" der Orbit Z-t entspricht diesen Maß .   Gruß Bodo


Danke Dir!
Also passen unten auch andere IS52, z.b.: Cane Creek 40er Series?
Gruß Marko


----------



## Landser (9. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Bodo,
Hab mir ein Swoop 175 expert bestellt.
Überlege eine 36er mit 170mm einzubauen. Will nicht bis 2016 warten ;-)
Ist das noch sinnvoll von der Geo her gesehen?
Greetz
Dietmar


----------



## Landser (12. Januar 2015)

Hallo Bodo,
mittlerweile steht das Swoop 175 Expert bei mir.
Da ich quasi direkt neben Fox wohne, wäre ein Umbau auf 170mm für die Gabel kein großes Problem.
Daher nochmals die Frage an Dich... "Ist das noch sinnvoll von der Geo her?"
Wird das zu hecklastig?
Greetz
Dietmar


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Januar 2015)

Landser schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> mittlerweile steht das Swoop 175 Expert bei mir.
> Da ich quasi direkt neben Fox wohne, wäre ein Umbau auf 170mm für die Gabel kein großes Problem.
> Daher nochmals die Frage an Dich... "Ist das noch sinnvoll von der Geo her?"
> ...


Muß dich Enttäuschen hatte auch noch keine Möglichkeit das zu Testen .	Gruß Bodo


----------



## Landser (16. Januar 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Muß dich Enttäuschen hatte auch noch keine Möglichkeit das zu Testen .	Gruß Bodo


Gabel ist jetzt bei Fox... werde berichten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morituri (16. Januar 2015)

Landser schrieb:


> Gabel ist jetzt bei Fox... werde berichten ;-)


Das wär top würde mich nämlich auch interessieren.


----------



## tellhofkind (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
da ich leider nach mehrfacher Anfrage an Radon und diverser sog. Servicepartner noch keine Antwort bekommen habe, versuche ich es auf diesem Weg mal?!
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem richtigen Datenblatt (Dämfereinbaumaße, usw....) zum Radon Swoop 175 7.0 in grün/schwarz.
Des Weiteren musste ich bisher Tretlager wechseln und nun ist die Hinterradnabe dran. Beides völlig verschlissen und komplett fettlos?!
Muss ich bei artgerechter Fahrt mit dem Swoop  regelmäßig mit derartigen Ausfällen rechnen oder hab ich einfach nur eine Montagsproduktion erwischt.
Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Matthias


----------



## DOT5 (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo
Mich würde interessieren warum beim Slide Carbon nur in einem Modell ein Monarch+ verbaut ist.
Ist der Performancegewinn nicht so gross im verhältnis zum Mehrgewicht(Monarch/Monarch+) ?
Ciao Fred


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. Januar 2015)

tellhofkind schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da ich leider nach mehrfacher Anfrage an Radon und diverser sog. Servicepartner noch keine Antwort bekommen habe, versuche ich es auf diesem Weg mal?!
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem richtigen Datenblatt (Dämfereinbaumaße, usw....) zum Radon Swoop 175 7.0 in grün/schwarz.
> Des Weiteren musste ich bisher Tretlager wechseln und nun ist die Hinterradnabe dran. Beides völlig verschlissen und komplett fettlos?!
> ...


Also die Dämpfermasse sind hier ungefähr 120x besprochen (216x63) zu den Verschleiß müsste ich wissen wie viel das Bike
gelaufen ist aber beides sind Teile die wir aus den Zubehör Kaufen, also wir sind da auch nicht besser als die meisten Bikes
die man beim Händler kauft für ungefähr 30% mehr.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## tellhofkind (17. Januar 2015)

Danke erst einmal für die Antwort.
Das Bike wurde im November 2013 gekauft, richtig bewegt allerdings erst ab Sommer 2014. Da aber auch mehr oder weniger endurolastige Touren und 1 Bikeparkbesuch. Mein Schrauber vor Ort meinte, es läge an den Rahmen, nicht unbedingt an den Teilen.


----------



## tellhofkind (17. Januar 2015)

Sorry, war noch nicht ganz fertig!
Er meinte, dass der Rahmen angeblich nicht genug Energie abfängt und dadurch zuviel an die Teile abgibt, wodurch dies dann schneller verschleißen. Wäre wohl nicht das erste Versenderbike in seiner Werkstatt?! 
Mal schauen wie sich die neue Nabe dann schlägt?!
Zum Datenblatt konnte ich auf der Radon Seite nix finden, manche Hersteller bieten so etwas als PDF-Download an. 
MfG
Matthias


----------



## bullswildrush (17. Januar 2015)

Das sagen die meisten, aber nur weil die ihre Fahrräder verkaufen und reparieren wollen und nicht fremdfrabrikate die werden erst mal schlecht gemacht, kenn ich zu Gute


----------



## haekel72 (17. Januar 2015)

Jeder kann entscheiden ob Versender Bike oder Fachhandel, man sollte vorher überlegen ob ich vieles selber machen kann oder für alles einen Schrauber brauche! Habe mir in zwei Jahren vieles beigebracht, auch wie man Lager wartet, kein Hexenwerk und die Radon sind Preis-Leistung kaum zu Schlagen! Swoop Rules.


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. Januar 2015)

tellhofkind schrieb:


> Sorry, war noch nicht ganz fertig!
> Er meinte, dass der Rahmen angeblich nicht genug Energie abfängt und dadurch zuviel an die Teile abgibt, wodurch dies dann schneller verschleißen. Wäre wohl nicht das erste Versenderbike in seiner Werkstatt?!
> Mal schauen wie sich die neue Nabe dann schlägt?!
> Zum Datenblatt konnte ich auf der Radon Seite nix finden, manche Hersteller bieten so etwas als PDF-Download an.
> ...


Besser währ Gewesen er hätte gesagt es hat eine schlechte Aura . Sag ihn von mir einen g...... S..... hätt ich noch nie gehört.
Und weder Race Face  noch Sram macht für uns Teile 2 Wahl womit ich nicht Sagen will das da keine Schäden vorkommen
können . Aber dafür haben wir Garantie, wobei ich schon Verstehe das sowas für dich nicht schön ist .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (17. Januar 2015)

tellhofkind schrieb:


> Sorry, war noch nicht ganz fertig!
> Er meinte, dass der Rahmen angeblich nicht genug Energie abfängt und dadurch zuviel an die Teile abgibt, wodurch dies dann schneller verschleißen. Wäre wohl nicht das erste Versenderbike in seiner Werkstatt?!
> Mal schauen wie sich die neue Nabe dann schlägt?!
> Zum Datenblatt konnte ich auf der Radon Seite nix finden, manche Hersteller bieten so etwas als PDF-Download an.
> ...


hoert Dein Hobbyschrauber sich selber zu 
und zum Datenblatt....ob Swoop 6 7 8 9 gruen blau rot oder schwarz die Rahmen sind gleich


----------



## Wolfplayer (17. Januar 2015)

....


----------



## Wayne_ (18. Januar 2015)

lol die händler, hauen immer wieder einen raus.


----------



## bartschipro (22. Januar 2015)

Hallo Bodo
auf der radon bikes Seite heisst es dass es nur kleine Unterschiede zwischen dem slide carbon 2014 und 2015 bestahen. Welche wären denn das? An der Geo hat sich ja nix geändert,oder? Danke und Gruss


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. Januar 2015)

bartschipro schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo
> auf der radon bikes Seite heisst es dass es nur kleine Unterschiede zwischen dem slide carbon 2014 und 2015 bestahen. Welche wären denn das? An der Geo hat sich ja nix geändert,oder? Danke und Gruss


Für den Kunden sind die Rahmen gleich, auch alle Teile gegeneinander Austauschbar.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## bikextrem1964 (23. Januar 2015)

Hoi Bodo,
würde gern mein 2012/13 Slide 10 etwas mehr in Richtung Enduro umbauen. Eine Fox 34 27.5 Gabel (mit 554.4 einbaulänge) und ein
Cane Creek angle Set verwenden um den Lenkwinkel von 68,2 auf 67,2 zu bringen.
Geht so was, oder käme der Front zu hoch?
Grüße Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rheinbacher79 (27. Januar 2015)

Hallo Herr Probst, 
mich würde mal rein persönlich interessieren ob Sie auch an der Entwicklung der Serie Team und Race beteiligt sind?
Oder sind das Rahmen die Sie so einkaufen? (Natürlich nach Tests) ich lese viel von Ihnen hier und in diversen anderen Artikeln meist im Zusammenhang mit den teureren Bikes. Mich würde aber der Prozess/Überlegungen und Planungen von günstigeren Hardtails interessieren...


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. Januar 2015)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> Hoi Bodo,
> würde gern mein 2012/13 Slide 10 etwas mehr in Richtung Enduro umbauen. Eine Fox 34 27.5 Gabel (mit 554.4 einbaulänge) und ein
> Cane Creek angle Set verwenden um den Lenkwinkel von 68,2 auf 67,2 zu bringen.
> Geht so was, oder käme der Front zu hoch?
> Grüße Marc


Hallo Marc ich glaube mit so einen Umbau kommt nichts Sinnvolles bei raus. Aber die Ansichten gehen da sehr weit
Auseinander z. B. Liteville macht so was mit einer BB Höhe von 375mm was bei dir auch etwa raus kommt . Ein ok
von Radon geht nicht weil wir so was nicht Getestet haben.			  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. Januar 2015)

Rheinbacher79 schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Probst,
> mich würde mal rein persönlich interessieren ob Sie auch an der Entwicklung der Serie Team und Race beteiligt sind?
> Oder sind das Rahmen die Sie so einkaufen? (Natürlich nach Tests) ich lese viel von Ihnen hier und in diversen anderen Artikeln meist im Zusammenhang mit den teureren Bikes. Mich würde aber der Prozess/Überlegungen und Planungen von günstigeren Hardtails interessieren...


Nein das sind eigen Entwicklungen der Race vor 4Jahren und der Team vor knapp 2 Jahren . Zu den Entwicklungen hier
gibt es klar andere Schwerpunkte wie bei Enduro oder Race Fullys . Da ist natürlich auch ein größerer Kostendruck auch
bei der Auswahl der Hersteller geht man da zu Beispiel beim Team andere Wege Stückzahlen bei den 3000-5000 Stück
nur so ist es möglich einen hochwertigen Rahmen zu einen guten Preis zu bekommen. Oder halt einen Rahmen STD
mäßig Kaufen .	Gruß Bodo


----------



## bikextrem1964 (28. Januar 2015)

@Bodo, danke für deine Antwort, hatte es schon befürchtet Wollte aber kein ok nur ob es sinn machen würde.
Werde aber trotzdem denn eine Normale 34 160 Gabel einbauen!!!
Greetz
und danke für deine Super Bikes....


----------



## Mr.Gregor (3. Februar 2015)

Hallo Herr Probst,
habe mir ein Slide Carbon 160 in der Version 8.0 zugelegt.
Muss und will das Bike am Heckträger ( Anhängerkupplung ) von Atera transportieren. Normal würde ich das Bike am Oberrohr festklemmen, habe aber einige Bedenken in hinsicht auf das Grundmaterial. An welche Position ist es sonst empfehlenswert fest zu klemmen ? Muss ich da was bestimmtes beachten ?

Danke im Voraus

Gregor


----------



## xyzHero (3. Februar 2015)

Hallo Bodo,

habt ihr schon einen Termin, wann man auf euren Swoop 210 im Megastore probesitzen kann?
Ich habe bei 178cm Körpergröße nur 80cm Schrittweite, daher würde ich gerne testen ob die 430mm Sitzrohrlänge ausreichend Bewegungsspielraum lässt.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Nukem49 (3. Februar 2015)

Mr.Gregor schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Probst,
> habe mir ein Slide Carbon 160 in der Version 8.0 zugelegt.
> Muss und will das Bike am Heckträger ( Anhängerkupplung ) von Atera transportieren. Normal würde ich das Bike am Oberrohr festklemmen, habe aber einige Bedenken in hinsicht auf das Grundmaterial. An welche Position ist es sonst empfehlenswert fest zu klemmen ? Muss ich da was bestimmtes beachten ?
> 
> ...


Das würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## Bierschinken88 (3. Februar 2015)

Oberrohrbefestigung ist doch kein Ding.
Du sollst das Ding eben nicht klemmen, sondern einfach nur die Halterung zuschrauben, dass das Rad nicht rausfallen kann oder kippeln kann.

Ist ja nicht so, als klemmst du das Rad dadran fest und es trägt sich dadurch.


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. Februar 2015)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Oberrohrbefestigung ist doch kein Ding.
> Du sollst das Ding eben nicht klemmen, sondern einfach nur die Halterung zuschrauben, dass das Rad nicht rausfallen kann oder kippeln kann.
> 
> Ist ja nicht so, als klemmst du das Rad dadran fest und es trägt sich dadurch.


Denke auch das es ohne Probleme geht am besten in Richtung Sitzrohr den Halter anbringen. Ein generelles GO kann
ich natürlich nicht geben aber werde das dieses Jahr auch so machen ( neues Auto ).	Gruß Bodo


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. Februar 2015)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> habt ihr schon einen Termin, wann man auf euren Swoop 210 im Megastore probesitzen kann?
> Ich habe bei 178cm Körpergröße nur 80cm Schrittweite, daher würde ich gerne testen ob die 430mm Sitzrohrlänge ausreichend Bewegungsspielraum lässt.
> ...



Hi,

wenn alles glatt läuft, sollten die Swoop 210er im März erhältlich sein. Falls wir im Vorfeld ein Fotomuster bekommen (welches dann nach dem Fototermin als Probemuster dienen könnte), sagen wir bescheid.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (4. Februar 2015)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> habt ihr schon einen Termin, wann man auf euren Swoop 210 im Megastore probesitzen kann?
> Ich habe bei 178cm Körpergröße nur 80cm Schrittweite, daher würde ich gerne testen ob die 430mm Sitzrohrlänge ausreichend Bewegungsspielraum lässt.
> ...


Kannst dich zwischen S + M endscheiden (Oberrohr) Sitzrohr ist gleich .	 Gruß Bodo


----------



## Mr.Gregor (4. Februar 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Denke auch das es ohne Probleme geht am besten in Richtung Sitzrohr den Halter anbringen. Ein generelles GO kann
> ich natürlich nicht geben aber werde das dieses Jahr auch so machen ( neues Auto ).	Gruß Bodo


Danke, für die Tips.
Grüsse
Gregor


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo @BODOPROBST, bitte entschuldige die Frage in diesem Forum, aber die Hotline bei BD hat mir hier (leider) eine falsche Antwort gegeben. 

Welcher Steuersatz passt verbindlich in ein Radon Spire 6.0 (2013)?

Danke vielmals und viele Grüße!


----------



## boarderking (11. Februar 2015)

hi, war mir jetzt nicht sicher wohin mit der Frage.... ist ein raceface next 35 mm Lenker endurotauglich?


----------



## Thiel (11. Februar 2015)

Ja.


----------



## ASt (12. Februar 2015)

Ich habe gerade meine erste Testfahrt auf dem neuen Radon Slide 160 650b 8.0 absolviert. Alles wunderbar, das einzige, was mich gestört hat, ist die schlechte Empfindlichkeit des Dämpfers RT3 vom Sag bis Mitte Federweg bei mäßider Geschwindigkeit. Ich habe das Gefühl, weniger LSC würde helfen. Hilft der Umstieg auf RC3 plus dieses Verhalten zu ändern?


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Februar 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> hi, war mir jetzt nicht sicher wohin mit der Frage.... ist ein raceface next 35 mm Lenker endurotauglich?


Ja ist gemacht für Enduro und Enduro Rennen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## rchristian (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo Bodo
Bin mir am überlegen ein Radon zu kaufen. Denke da an ein swoop 175 6.0. Was sind die Unterschiede beim fahren selber zum 7.0 oder 7.0 expert? 
Wiso hat das swoop allgemein keine 27.5 zoll ausser das expert mit nur dem Vorderrad? 
Liebe Grüsse aus der Schweiz Reto


----------



## -ernie- (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo Bodo,

habe mir letzten Monat ein Black Sin 9.0 (2014) in S gekauft. Obwohl ich mich im Laden gut beraten gefühlt habe, kommen mir jetzt Zweifel, dass es mir doch zu groß sein könnte, da ich wegen meiner kurzen Beine (79 cm Innenbeinlänge) keine Sattelüberhöhung hinbekomme. 

Was kann ich machen? Bzw. wie sinnvoll sind die Modifikationen?

- Anderer Vorbau? (Finde keine Angaben dazu was für Maße der verbaute F109 hat.)
- Anderer Lenker?
- Gabel auf 80 mm traveln?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (17. Juli 2015)

Hallo Bodo, 
Kannst du mir vllt sagen was ich für einen Steuersatz für ein slide 9.0 HD 2015 benötige?


----------



## PeMoo (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo Herr Probst,

ich bin langjähriger H&S-Kunde.
Eigentlich wollte ich mir ein neues SKEEN 29 zulegen, komme aber ins grübeln.
Irgendwo steht hier daß man für das 2015er SKEEN 29 ca. 4 Jahre Entwicklungszeit benötigt hat,
aber nach nur 1 (!!!) Jahr wird das Rahmenlayout für 2016 geändert. Reagiert man jetzt auf die niedrige Rahmensteifigkeit,
in der BIKE stand ja mal daß man für das Rad eigentlich einen BMI von 20 haben müßte, da wäre ich dann 
doch etwas von entfernt. Sind ansonsten Rahmen-Probleme aufgetaucht?

Gruß......


----------



## fissenid (28. Juli 2015)

PeMoo schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Probst,
> 
> Rahmenlayout für 2016 geändert. ..



Wo steht denn das?????


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. Juli 2015)

PeMoo schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Probst,
> 
> ich bin langjähriger H&S-Kunde.
> Eigentlich wollte ich mir ein neues SKEEN 29 zulegen, komme aber ins grübeln.
> ...


Richtig ist das eine Entwicklung eines Bikes vom ersten Lastenheft bis um Verkauf etwa 4 Jahre in Anspruch nimmt . Aber einen
Nachfolger für das Skeen 29 kenne ich nicht . Auch haben wir weder mit der Steifigkeit oder der Haltbarkeit Probleme. Also meine zierliche Person (102kg) steckt der Rahmen locker weg. Wo bei diesen Bikes aber bei über 95kg leichte Probleme sind
das sind die Laufräder da es wenig Sinn macht in so ein Bike einen schweren Laufradsatz zu Verbauen. Also ganz klar es gibt
keinen Nachfolger worüber ich nachdenke ist für 2018 ev. eine 110er oder 120er Gabel und ev. hinten Boost zu Verwenden.
Aber das sind alles Probleme die jedes 29" Bike hat.		Gruß Bodo


----------



## help (28. Juli 2015)

PeMoo schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Probst,
> 
> ich bin langjähriger H&S-Kunde.
> Eigentlich wollte ich mir ein neues SKEEN 29 zulegen, komme aber ins grübeln.
> ...


Wie schon geschrieben, es bleibt gleich...
Das Skeen was neu kommt ist das 120er. Mit 27,5" Laufrädern und 120mm Federweg. Das hat aber nichts mit dem Skeen 29/100mm zu tun!



BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Richtig ist das eine Entwicklung eines Bikes vom ersten Lastenheft bis um Verkauf etwa 4 Jahre in Anspruch nimmt . Aber einen
> Nachfolger für das Skeen 29 kenne ich nicht . Auch haben wir weder mit der Steifigkeit oder der Haltbarkeit Probleme. Also meine zierliche Person (102kg) steckt der Rahmen locker weg. Wo bei diesen Bikes aber bei über 95kg leichte Probleme sind
> das sind die Laufräder da es wenig Sinn macht in so ein Bike einen schweren Laufradsatz zu Verbauen. Also ganz klar es gibt
> keinen Nachfolger worüber ich nachdenke ist für 2018 ev. eine 110er oder 120er Gabel und ev. hinten Boost zu Verwenden.
> Aber das sind alles Probleme die jedes 29" Bike hat.		Gruß Bodo


Bis dahin gibt es doch schon 28,25", die perfekte Mitte zwischen 29" und 27,5".


----------



## PeMoo (28. Juli 2015)

@ BP........Danke für die Info und die Richtigstellung.
Ich komme darauf weil hier Bilder vom neuen SKEEN gezeigt wurden dabei aber nicht erwähnt wurde daß es sich um eine 27.5er Variante handelt.
@ fissenid.......guckst und vergleichst Du:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (28. Juli 2015)

Schade dass aus der ehemaligen Race Rakete nun irgendwie ein "trailbike" geworden ist...somit habt ihr kein 29" fully als Alu racebike mehr im Sortiment. Aber wenn man sich so umschaut gehen alle Hersteller mehr Richtung Carbon, mal schauen wann es ein Black Sin fully gibt


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. Juli 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Schade dass aus der ehemaligen Race Rakete nun irgendwie ein "trailbike" geworden ist...somit habt ihr kein 29" fully als Alu racebike mehr im Sortiment. Aber wenn man sich so umschaut gehen alle Hersteller mehr Richtung Carbon, mal schauen wann es ein Black Sin fully gibt


Auch das Skeen 26" war eher ein Trailbike als ein reinrassiger Racer weis noch wo ich es in den Test ( S. Bike d. W. ) geben
wollte haben die Racer sich an Anfang furchtbar Gewährt um so größer dann das Erstaunen über das Ergebnis. Gruß Bodo


----------



## AndyF1980 (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo Bodo,
Bin Heute Vormittag ne kleine Runde gefahren. Kurz nach einem kleinen flachen Drop (80-100cm) auf groben Schotter bzw. Geröll war mein Reifen hinten platt. Bei genauerer Betrachtung hab ich ne Delle links in der Felge entdeckt, an der es die Milch vom Tubeless rausdrückt und Luft ausströmt. 
Die rechte Seite sieht völlig ok aus. 
Hab vor der Fahrt Reifendruck kontrolliert, 2,3 Bar im warmen Keller.

Die Landung war sauber, kein Fahrfehler.
Lohnt es sich nur die Felge zu wechseln inkl neu aufspeichen oder kommt mich n neues Laufrad billiger?
Crossmax XL 27.5


----------



## Thiel (28. Juli 2015)

Reifen lässt sich nicht mehr aufpumpen ??


----------



## AndyF1980 (28. Juli 2015)

Tubeless, die Milch und Luft drückts bei der Delle raus.
Die Felge hat an der rechten Seite quasi einen Bauch nach aussen, mit Schlauch würds wohl gehen, mache mir halt Sorgen ob das nicht einer "Sollbruchstelle" gleich kommt. Ausserdem möcht ich schon gerne Tubless fahren.


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Juli 2015)

*Bei eine so hohen Druck mußt du die Felge schon sehr Unglücklich getroffen haben. Eine Felge einzeln müsste 
günstiger sein .   Gruß Bodo*


----------



## AndyF1980 (29. Juli 2015)

Jo, bin wohl echt genau auf ne Steinkante geknallt, auch nicht mittig sondern nur mit dem linken Rand. 
War grad beim Servicepartner, Felge quasi ausgebeult, und nach viel drehen und schütteln hält der Druck Tubeless. Ob es auf den Trails auch hält werden wir sehen, wenn nicht muss halt n Schlauch rein vorläufig..
Danke Bodo


----------



## vbseb (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo Herr Probst,

habe mir diese Saison ein Slide 150 XM gegönnt. Habe zuvor als Hesse ein E1 bewegt. Vom Einsatzzweck her hätte ich das Slide 150 HD nehmen müssen, aber mir hat die Farbe, die Shimano-Ausstattung und der LRS beim XM deutlich mehr zugesagt. Außerdem bin ich Fox-Fan. Habe jetzt RF Atlas Komponenten und die neue 36er Fox Float in 160 mm nachgerüstet. Größere Gedanken mache ich mir beim Dämpfer. Habe mir den Float X in folgender Konfiguration besorgt:

*2014, FLOAT X F-S, CTD-Adj-K, Rotwild, E1, 7.875, 2.250, 0.9 Spacer, CM, RM, Climb M*

Die originale Konfiguration lautet ja:

*2014, FLOAT-A F-S, CTD-Adj BV LV, Radon, Slide 150 E2 / 9.0, 7.875, 2.250, 0.8 Spacer, VTM, RTL, 175, 16*

Wäre es sinnvoll, sich den Dämpfer bei Fox umbauen zu lassen? Es wird ja beim RS Monarch Plus auch immer zu einem ML-Tune geraten. Wiege inkl. Ausrüstung noch knapp unter 70 kg. Einsatzzweck wäre der Ausstattung entsprechend: AM/ Enduro, durchaus versiert und auch im alpinen Raum.


Beste Grüße


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Juli 2015)

vbseb schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Probst,
> 
> habe mir diese Saison ein Slide 150 XM gegönnt. Habe zuvor als Hesse ein E1 bewegt. Vom Einsatzzweck her hätte ich das Slide 150 HD nehmen müssen, aber mir hat die Farbe, die Shimano-Ausstattung und der LRS beim XM deutlich mehr zugesagt. Außerdem bin ich Fox-Fan. Habe jetzt RF Atlas Komponenten und die neue 36er Fox Float in 160 mm nachgerüstet. Größere Gedanken mache ich mir beim Dämpfer. Habe mir den Float X in folgender Konfiguration besorgt:
> 
> ...


Denke das geht so der L Tune ist nur unter +5° ein Vorteil.   Gruß aus Hessen Bodo


----------



## vbseb (29. Juli 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Denke das geht so der L Tune ist nur unter +5° ein Vorteil.   Gruß aus Hessen Bodo



Danke für die schelle Antwort. Dann würde sich ein Umbau auf den L-Tune, wenn der Dämpfer später mal zum großen Service muss, dennoch lohnen? 

PS: "Immerhin" bin ich wieder auf einem Rad aus hessischer Feder unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vbseb (31. Juli 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Denke das geht so der L Tune ist nur unter +5° ein Vorteil.   Gruß aus Hessen Bodo



Noch eine abschließende Frage: Dämpfer ist eingebaut. Das jetzige Setup scheint gut mit dem Slide zu harmonieren. Beim Einbau ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass der Dämpferkopf des Float X nur ca. 0,5 mm Abstand zum Umlenkhebel hat (siehe Photos). Lagerbuchsen haben das Maß 22,2 mm M8, also wie original. Könnte es im Fahrbetrieb Situationen geben, verschlissene Lagerbuchsen mal ausgeschlossen, in denen es zur Kollision kommen könnte bzw. wäre es möglich, dem entgegenzuwirken? Gibt es Erfahrungen mit dem Float X im Slide 150 27,5? Der Dämpfer ist ja auch im Swoop 175 9.0 verbaut.

Dankeschön


----------



## HLCity (6. August 2015)

Hi Leute

Fahre das Swoop 175 2014

Kann mir jemand sagen wie herum die Distanzscheiben am Horstlink gehören ? 
Die sind auf einer Seite ja nicht Glatt sondern haben so einen Ring,
soll dieser nun zum Lager oder zum Rahmen zeigen ?


----------



## AndyF1980 (7. August 2015)

Hallo Bodo, bin am verzweifeln, hab gestern mein Innenlager getauscht, da ich es für den Ursprung der störenden Geräusche hielt. Hat nichts gebracht. Jetzt hab ich beim Servicepartner vorbei geschaut, diese Problematik ist wohl ein bekanntes Problem.

Mögliche Ursachen:
Gabelkrone, Gabelschaft, Hinterbau, Lagerspiel, HR-Nabe.
Innenlager ist n neues C-Bear, daran liegts also schon einmal nicht.

Kann ich das Bike nach meinem Urlaub einschicken und damit rechnen das das Problem gefunden und dauerhaft abgestellt wird auf Garantie?
Bike ist keine 4 Monate alt (Slide Carbon 9.0) und Ca 4000km gefahren, nach etwa 2500km hat es angefangen. Seit dem echt alles mögliche probiert vom Sattel, Sattelstütze usw usw bis hin zum Wechsel des Innenlagers..

Der Carbonrahmen scheint wie ein Resonanzkörper zu wirken, was es mir unmöglich macht es genau zu lokalisieren.
Das ist so laut das Passanten von der anderen Strassenseite blöd schaun so bald ich mit ein wenig mehr Kraftaufwand in die Pedale trete...

Ohne MP3 geht mir das nach ner viertel Stunde schon so dermassen auf die Nerven das der Spass am fahren dahin ist. Ich geniesse auch gern mal die Ruhe in der Natur, das ist so echt absolut unmöglich....


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. August 2015)

AndyF1980 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo, bin am verzweifeln, hab gestern mein Innenlager getauscht, da ich es für den Ursprung der störenden Geräusche hielt. Hat nichts gebracht. Jetzt hab ich beim Servicepartner vorbei geschaut, diese Problematik ist wohl ein bekanntes Problem.
> 
> Mögliche Ursachen:
> Gabelkrone, Gabelschaft, Hinterbau, Lagerspiel, HR-Nabe.
> ...


Sorry eben erst Gesehen. Aber einen einfach Tipp hab ich da auch nicht. Bei meinen eigenen 160er
war es 2x Sattelstütze und 2x Innenlager die solche Geräusche entwickelte . Gruß Bodo


----------



## AndyF1980 (11. August 2015)

Sattelstütze und Innenlager sind nicht die Ursache. Stütze geprüft, Innenlager sogar getauscht, gestern die Gelenke des Hinterbaus mal nicht nur nach gezogen sondern auf gemacht. Ich schick es jetzt über den Servicepartner ein..


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. August 2015)

Gerade bei der Sattelstütze war es schon sehr heftig,musste ich mehrfach nacharbeiten bis Ruhe war.
Erst mit Finish Line Fiber Grip und einen sehr zähen Fett unten war dann Ruhe.
Auch beim Innenlager ist meist kein Tausch nötig , sondern nur etwas Fett an der richtigen Stelle.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## AndyF1980 (11. August 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Gerade bei der Sattelstütze war es schon sehr heftig,musste ich mehrfach nacharbeiten bis Ruhe war.
> Erst mit Finish Line Fiber Grip und einen sehr zähen Fett unten war dann Ruhe.
> Auch beim Innenlager ist meist kein Tausch nötig , sondern nur etwas Fett an der richtigen Stelle.
> Gruß Bodo




Die Buchse und der Lack ist hinüber, und das nach nicht einmal 4000km... Ich befürchte das es auch an anderen Stellen ähnliche Schäden gibt, aber nach dem ich das (siehe Foto) entdeckt habe hab ich nicht weiter geschaut, denke das solltet ihr euch gründlich ansehen. Bleibt nur zu hoffen das nur der Hinterbau betroffen ist und nicht der Rahmen an sich die selben Schäden aufweist.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. August 2015)

AndyF1980 schrieb:


> Die Buchse und der Lack ist hinüber, und das nach nicht einmal 4000km... Ich befürchte das es auch an anderen Stellen ähnliche Schäden gibt, aber nach dem ich das (siehe Foto) entdeckt habe hab ich nicht weiter geschaut, denke das solltet ihr euch gründlich ansehen. Bleibt nur zu hoffen das nur der Hinterbau betroffen ist und nicht der Rahmen an sich die selben Schäden aufweist.



Hi,

wir werden uns den Schaden genau anschauen und entsprechend handeln. Da Du den Rahmen ja anscheinend online über www.bike-discount.de gekauft hast, wird sich nach Eingang und Bearbeitung ein Mitarbeiter bei Dir melden. 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## AndyF1980 (11. August 2015)

Ok perfekt, der Servicepartner sendet das Bike zu euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (11. August 2015)

Hallo Bodo, 

Die Kugellager im Hinterbau der 2015 er slide Modelle sind 6 x 688 und 4x 61802, richtig? Ich will lieber noch mal nachfragen nicht das ich mir das falsche Werkzeug bestelle... Es handelt sich um das slide HD


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. August 2015)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> Die Kugellager im Hinterbau der 2015 er slide Modelle sind 6 x 688 und 4x 61802, richtig? Ich will lieber noch mal nachfragen nicht das ich mir das falsche Werkzeug bestelle... Es handelt sich um das slide HD


Bei allen Alu Slide ist das richtig. Die neuen Lager ( Hybrid)sind ab 20.9 Lieferbar.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## drfloyd (11. August 2015)

Hallo Herr Probst,
überlege mein Radon Swoop 190 (Kauf bitte 2015) auf eine Doppelbrücke umzurüsten. Frage worauf muss ich achten? Was brauche ich alles dazu und welche Gabeln könntet ihr empfehlen?

Danke und Grüße aus Köln
Stefan


----------



## kochinger00 (17. August 2015)

Hallo Bodo habe vor 2 Wochen ein slide Carbon 8.0 gekauft zuerst mal Kompliment für das geile Rad.
Leider habe ich heute beim reinigen eine erschreckende Entdeckung gemacht. Der Zug des Umwerfers scheuert am Tretlagergehäuse und hat sich hier in der kurzen Zeit schon eingearbeitet.
Ist das nach nur circa dreihundert Kilometer normal?
Das kann doch nicht sein.
Was kann man hier machen?
Brauche eine schnelle Info da ich am Freitag zu einem transalp aufbreche.
bitte um Rückmeldung
danke Gruß Sebastian


----------



## filiale (18. August 2015)

Das Problem mit dem zu kurzen Schaltzug unter dem Tretlager haben auch andere, ebenfalls mit Kerben im Tretlager, das kommt in Einzelfällen vor, dazu gibt es hier auch Bilder. Aber das kommt sehr sehr selten vor. Lösung ist, ein neuer längerer Schaltzug. Bisher war die Aussage daß es keinen Einfluß auf die Stabilität hat.


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. August 2015)

kochinger00 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo habe vor 2 Wochen ein slide Carbon 8.0 gekauft zuerst mal Kompliment für das geile Rad.
> Leider habe ich heute beim reinigen eine erschreckende Entdeckung gemacht. Der Zug des Umwerfers scheuert am Tretlagergehäuse und hat sich hier in der kurzen Zeit schon eingearbeitet.
> Ist das nach nur circa dreihundert Kilometer normal?
> Das kann doch nicht sein.
> ...


Hallo Sebastian muß unbedingt ein längerer Zug rein, sollte etwa 25mm platz haben. Das BB Gehäuse ist da an dieser Stelle recht kräftig also ist mehr ein Optischer Mangel, das ist wohl
mit den Steuerrohr zusammen die einzige Stelle an so einen Rahmen wo reichlich Material da
ist, ist einfach zu Erklären da diese beiden Punkte in allen Richtungen belastet werden.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochinger00 (18. August 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo Sebastian muß unbedingt ein längerer Zug rein, sollte etwa 25mm platz haben. Das BB Gehäuse ist da an dieser Stelle recht kräftig also ist mehr ein Optischer Mangel, das ist wohl
> mit den Steuerrohr zusammen die einzige Stelle an so einen Rahmen wo reichlich Material da
> ist, ist einfach zu Erklären da diese beiden Punkte in allen Richtungen belastet werden.
> Gruß Bodo



Hallo Bodo,
Zuerstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Als abstellmaßnahme schlage ich vor das ihr die Züglungen in euer abnahmeprotokoll aufnehmt um dieses dumme Problem zukünftig auszuschließen
Dann brauche ich deine bzw die Hilfe der Filiale ich breche Freitag morgen auf einen alpencross auf und muss bis dahin das Problem lösen.
Ich bekomme leider niemanden Ans Telefon und muss die Tage zuvor noch arbeiten habe also nur begrenzt Zeit 
Ich sehe drei Möglichkeiten
Ich komme die nächsten 2 zwei Abende so gegen halb acht vorbei und der Zug wird getauscht
Oder ihr bereitet ein neues 8.0 vor das ich an den nächsten zwei Tagen abhole.
Lösung 3 ich finde einen Laden hier Vorort 57258 Freudenberg der den Zug tauscht und ich schicke euch die Rechnung.
Aufgrund des Fehlers präferiere ich die zweite Lösung da ich gerne einen unbeschädigten Rahmen hätte und der Fehler klar bei der Firma Radon liegt.
Bitte helft mir ich bin unter der Telefonnummer 027325991603 zu ereichen 
Bitte meldet euch damit wir das Problem gemeinsam lösen
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Maxid (18. August 2015)

kochinger00 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> Ich sehe drei Möglichkeiten



Haha - er sagt es is nur kosmetisch und hat keinen negativen Effekt und du verlangst ernsthaft einen neuen Rahmen?
Würde mich wundern wenn Radon da überhaupt irgendwas macht. Wechsel den Zug selber - Problem gelöst.


----------



## filiale (18. August 2015)

Manche haben Steinschlag, manche haben Kerben, da gibt es keinen neuen Rahmen. Du wirst nen Gutschein als Entschädigung bekommen.
Mein Vorschlag: Ruf bei Bike Discount an, melde das Problem und sie sichern Dir zu, daß der nächste Service Partner den Zug auf deren Kosten erneuert. Die Kerbe kannste mit 2 Komponentenkleber auffüllen und schwärzen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. August 2015)

kochinger00 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> Zuerstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> Als abstellmaßnahme schlage ich vor das ihr die Züglungen in euer abnahmeprotokoll aufnehmt um dieses dumme Problem zukünftig auszuschließen
> Dann brauche ich deine bzw die Hilfe der Filiale ich breche Freitag morgen auf einen alpencross auf und muss bis dahin das Problem lösen.
> ...


Sebastian bitte mit der Service Nr. Abklären ich habe da keinen Zugang. Bin nur für die Entwicklung Zuständig. Aber ein Tipp wenn du den Rahmen tauschen lest was dein Recht ist
aber nicht nötig dann kläre einen Termin ab.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. August 2015)

kochinger00 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> Zuerstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> Als abstellmaßnahme schlage ich vor das ihr die Züglungen in euer abnahmeprotokoll aufnehmt um dieses dumme Problem zukünftig auszuschließen
> Dann brauche ich deine bzw die Hilfe der Filiale ich breche Freitag morgen auf einen alpencross auf und muss bis dahin das Problem lösen.
> ...



Hi,

bitte bei den Kollegen im Service melden und die Problematik klären.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## kochinger00 (20. August 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bitte bei den Kollegen im Service melden und die Problematik klären.
> 
> Gruß, Andi





Hallo zusammen,
danke für den Support 
Ich war gestern  in der Werkstatt in Bonn und hier wurde mir sofort ein neuer Zug eingezogen. 
Zudem wurde der Rahmen reklamiert und wir schauen mal was bei rum kommt.
Vielen Dank an Günther Kopp der den Fall freundlich und kompetent abgewickelt hat.
Weiter so
( einzig die Erreichbarkeit via Telefon ist ein Desaster und muss verbessert werden)


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## mr_red (25. August 2015)

Wie schwer ist eigentlich ein Slide 29 130mm und ein Skeen 29 100mm ohne (oder mit Dämpfer)?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## kochinger00 (29. August 2015)

Hallo Bodo ,
Hab die Seuche.
Leider ist mir beim Biketransport ein Missgeschick passiert an der unteren Kettenstrebe hat ein Schnellspanner eines anderen Fahrrades den Schaumstoff, welchen wir zum Schutz dazwischen gepackt hatten, durchgescheuert. Die Kettenstrebe meines slide Carbon ist jetzt minimal abgescheuert ( siehe Bild).
Das Rad hat zum Glück die Alpenüberquerung überstanden, trotzdem bin ich ein wenig verunsichert.
Muss ich mir bezüglich der Haltbarkeit Gedanken machen?

Danke
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Thiel (29. August 2015)

Da ist doch nur der Lack ab.


----------



## AndyF1980 (30. August 2015)

Öl auf unlackiertes Carbon ist übel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderking (6. September 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Bei allen Alu Slide ist das richtig. Die neuen Lager ( Hybrid)sind ab 20.9 Lieferbar.  Gruß Bodo




Hallo Bodo, wird es die Lager als set geben. und ist auch wieder das entrsprechende Werkzeug verfügbar?

LG Holger


----------



## pipo_1 (8. September 2015)

Hallo Herr Probst,

ich habe mich bzgl. der Fleckenbildung auf dem Rahmen an den Service von Radon gewandt. Dort gab es leider erst nach der 2. Mail eine nicht so tolle Antwort. Dort konnte der entsprechende Sachbearbeiter auf dem Bild nichts erkennen, da es nicht hochauflösend war und bat mich mit dem Rad vorbeizukommen. Da ich eine Anfahrt von 150km habe, möchte ich doch gerne Sie kontaktieren. Mein Rad (gekauft am 17.Juli 2015) hat auf dem Rahmen eine seltsame Fleckenbildung, was mich natürlich erheblich stört. Können Sie weiterhelfen? Es wurde nur mit gutem carbongeeignetem Reiniger behandelt.


----------



## boarderking (8. September 2015)

Schweiß ?


----------



## pipo_1 (8. September 2015)

Nein, so gleichmäßig fällt kein Schweiß........


----------



## T212 (8. September 2015)

Meins hat auch diese Art Flecken, stört mich nicht so sehr, aber komisch ist's schon.

Habe das Ding nur mit Neutralreiniger gereinigt (also so ein ganz normaler Haushaltsreiniger).


----------



## pipo_1 (8. September 2015)

Für 3000 Euro finde ichs schon nicht gerade toll...


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. September 2015)

pipo_1 schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Probst,
> 
> ich habe mich bzgl. der Fleckenbildung auf dem Rahmen an den Service von Radon gewandt. Dort gab es leider erst nach der 2. Mail eine nicht so tolle Antwort. Dort konnte der entsprechende Sachbearbeiter auf dem Bild nichts erkennen, da es nicht hochauflösend war und bat mich mit dem Rad vorbeizukommen. Da ich eine Anfahrt von 150km habe, möchte ich doch gerne Sie kontaktieren. Mein Rad (gekauft am 17.Juli 2015) hat auf dem Rahmen eine seltsame Fleckenbildung, was mich natürlich erheblich stört. Können Sie weiterhelfen? Es wurde nur mit gutem carbongeeignetem Reiniger behandelt.Anhang anzeigen 418645


Der Reiniger entzieht der Oberfläche der matten Farbe sei Fettfilm ist ganz normal mit ein weichen
Wolllaben mit Pflegeöl über den trocken Rahmen nach den Putzen und gut ist es. Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. September 2015)

pipo_1 schrieb:


> Für 3000 Euro finde ichs schon nicht gerade toll...


Für 10000.- € ist das ganz genau so.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## pipo_1 (8. September 2015)

Vielen Dank! Werde ich doch glatt mal ausprobieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ma4ik (8. September 2015)

Mein Carbon Slide 9.0 sieht mittlerweile aus wie ein Tapir >>> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 voller Flecken am Rahmen, und es wurde nie ein Reiniger verwendet, das ist schon sehr schwach von Radon, das Bike kostet knapp 3600€ und ist so anfällig, da fühlt man sich bei so einem teuren Bike nicht gerade wohl, werde mir 2016 ein Model eines anderen Herstellers kaufen, die Qualität der Rahmen ist bei Radon sehr schlecht! Lieber ein paar schlechtere Parts aber dafür ein hochqualitativer Rahmen als gute Parts und ein Rahmen der schlecht von der Qualität ist.


----------



## punki69 (8. September 2015)

Ma4ik schrieb:


> Mein Carbon Slide 9.0 sieht mittlerweile aus wie ein Tapir >>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2016 sind die rahmen glänzend,dann gibt es wohl in dieser sicht keine probleme mehr....


----------



## Nezzar (8. September 2015)

Ma4ik schrieb:


>



Radon, bitte in 2017 ein Slide 140 in genau diesem Rahmendekor bringen. Würd ich ohne nachzudenken kaufen. Ernsthaft.


----------



## pipo_1 (9. September 2015)

Jetzt aber nochmal abschließend die wichtige Frage: Welches Pflegeöl empfehlen Sie, Herr Probst?


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. September 2015)

Ma4ik schrieb:


> Mein Carbon Slide 9.0 sieht mittlerweile aus wie ein Tapir >>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der kleine ist doch Super. Aber zu deinen so schlechten Rahmen. Bitte uns doch mal ein paar Bilder von deinen Rahmen an. Für dich besteht wie ich das Verstehe ein Carbonrahmen habtsächlich aus den Lack ok. Aber wenn der so Unterirdisch ist wieso tauschst du diesen nicht
auf Garantie finde kleine Schweinchen auch gut aber bei dieser Kritik hätte ich gern mehr Info.
Es zwingt dich ja niemand unseren Rahmen zu Kaufen, ist auch klar das man da mehr als das
doppelte Ausgeben kann und dann ein klagvoller Name draufsteht, aber das du dann bessere
Qualität bekommst da bin ich sehr stark im Zweifel.


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. September 2015)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Radon, bitte in 2017 ein Slide 140 in genau diesem Rahmendekor bringen. Würd ich ohne nachzudenken kaufen. Ernsthaft.


Gebe ich an unser Farbmacher wieder ist klaube ich ein kleiner Tabier oder so.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (9. September 2015)

pipo_1 schrieb:


> Jetzt aber nochmal abschließend die wichtige Frage: Welches Pflegeöl empfehlen Sie, Herr Probst?


Oh je habe meinen mit Glanzlack hab das nur 3-4 mit Bikes für Tests gemacht. Hatte noch ein altes
Pflege Öl Zuhause Weltglanz oder so ähnlich, weis nicht ob es das Zeug noch gibt.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## kochinger00 (10. September 2015)

kochinger00 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 416457 Hallo Bodo ,
> Hab die Seuche.
> Leider ist mir beim Biketransport ein Missgeschick passiert an der unteren Kettenstrebe hat ein Schnellspanner eines anderen Fahrrades den Schaumstoff, welchen wir zum Schutz dazwischen gepackt hatten, durchgescheuert. Die Kettenstrebe meines slide Carbon ist jetzt minimal abgescheuert ( siehe Bild).
> Das Rad hat zum Glück die Alpenüberquerung überstanden, trotzdem bin ich ein wenig verunsichert.
> ...


Hallo Bodo kurzes Feedback bitte,
Wenn es nur der Lack ist was kann ich als Versiegelung aufbringen. 
Danke Sebastian


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. September 2015)

kochinger00 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo kurzes Feedback bitte,
> Wenn es nur der Lack ist was kann ich als Versiegelung aufbringen.
> Danke Sebastian


Kast du mit jeden Lackstift oder ähnlichen Ausbessern . Kurtz Testen das sich die neue Farbe mit
den Lack verträgt danach Aufbringen kann man ev. auch mit Wetterfesten Marker machen.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Bikehero24 (14. September 2015)

Hallo Herr Probst,

eine kurze Frage: Ich bin seit kurzem Eigentümer eines Radon Swoop 210 7.0 aus 2015.
Jetzt ist mir nach der ersten richtigen Ausfahrt im Bikepark aufgefallen, das beim Lenken ein knazendes geräusch auftritt, dieses ist belastungsunabhängig. Man merkt auch ein leicht größeren Wiederstand beim auftreten des geräusches. Liegt hier ein Defekt vor oder reicht es einfach alles einmal ordentlich zu fetten?

Viele Grüße


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. September 2015)

Bikehero24 schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Probst,
> 
> eine kurze Frage: Ich bin seit kurzem Eigentümer eines Radon Swoop 210 7.0 aus 2015.
> Jetzt ist mir nach der ersten richtigen Ausfahrt im Bikepark aufgefallen, das beim Lenken ein knazendes geräusch auftritt, dieses ist belastungsunabhängig. Man merkt auch ein leicht größeren Wiederstand beim auftreten des geräusches. Liegt hier ein Defekt vor oder reicht es einfach alles einmal ordentlich zu fetten?
> ...


Also würde alles Nachfetten, wichtig Steuerlager oben unter der Brücke ist meist trocken verträgt
der Acros Innenring gar nicht gut. Und alle Schrauben oben Nachziehen .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## everywhere.local (17. September 2015)

Manche Fragen hier sind echt ne Zumutung. Und der Tonfall teilweise unerhört.
Verstehe auch nicht, wieso man wegen einiger trivialer "Probleme", die täglich auftreten und nur Wartungsthematik sind, Bodo direkt ansprechen muss, obwohl im Techtalk hier im Forum 7/10 Usern beantworten könnten - sogar schneller.

An Lackplatzer und Carbonstruktur/Mattlack will ich gar nicht erst denken


----------



## PikayHoSo (18. September 2015)

Hallo Bodo,

da mein aktueller Rahmen leider angeknackst ist muss was neues her. Eigentlich wäre das Slide Carbon 160 9.0 von der Ausstattung super, allerdings kann ich mich gar nicht mit dem blau/Grün anfreunden _„frown“-Emoticon_.
Als Alternative hatte ich das 9.0 HD im Blick - auch super - allerdings brauche ich Berauf immer sehr kleine Gänge und 1x11 mit 32 vorne ist mir dann doch etwas too much.
Weiß jemand ob man die Turbine schnell/einfach auf 30 "downsizen" kann?

Besser gesagt/gefragt:
Wenn ich mir das Bild auf der Radon HP ansehe, dann ist das die "normale" RF Turbine 2fach Kurbel, die nur mit einem Blatt bestückt ist? Ist das so???

Wärs nicht sinnvoller die Turbine Chinch zu nehmen, dann hätte man mehr Freiheiten beim Kettenblatt ...

Danke Patrik


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. September 2015)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> da mein aktueller Rahmen leider angeknackst ist muss was neues her. Eigentlich wäre das Slide Carbon 160 9.0 von der Ausstattung super, allerdings kann ich mich gar nicht mit dem blau/Grün anfreunden _„frown“-Emoticon_.
> Als Alternative hatte ich das 9.0 HD im Blick - auch super - allerdings brauche ich Berauf immer sehr kleine Gänge und 1x11 mit 32 vorne ist mir dann doch etwas too much.
> ...


Sollte in Serie eine Chinch sein.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Sir Galahad (19. September 2015)

Alle aktuellen RF-Kurbel haben Cinch (nicht Chinch), man kann an jeder nach Belieben diverse Spider und DM-Blätter befestigen. Alles geht.

Man kann das - Überraschung! - auch ganz einfach auf der Herstellerseite erfahren: http://www.raceface.com/cinch/


----------



## PikayHoSo (19. September 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Alle aktuellen RF-Kurbel haben Cinch (nicht Chinch), man kann an jeder nach Belieben diverse Spider und DM-Blätter befestigen. Alles geht.
> 
> Man kann das - Überraschung! - auch ganz einfach auf der Herstellerseite erfahren: http://www.raceface.com/cinch/



Danke lerne immer wieder gerne dazu - also Cinch mea culpa  - aber leider ist auf der Homepage von Radon auf dem Foto und in der Beschreibung KEINE Cinch abgebildet bzw. beschrieben- deswegen die Frage und nicht - ganz große Überraschung - einfach nur gegoogelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tharen (22. September 2015)

Hallo Bodo,
Ich suche nach Stack und Reach für das Skeen 2012/2013 (in 20')
Kannst Du, oder ein Mitlesender mir die Maße nennen ?
Würde gern vergleichen mit dem neuen Skeen 120. GEFÄLLT AUßERORDENDTLICH !!!
Danke schon mal.


----------



## gauchel (23. September 2015)

Hallo Bodo 
Vorab er's mal ein großes Lob für deine tolle Arbeit!
Jetzt meine frage ich will mir für mein Slide Hd 9.0 Gabel und Dämpfer decals machen lassen bei Nemth Laszlo Designs,in dem gelb vom Hd,gibt es da eine Ral Nr. ?
Gruß Gauchel


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. September 2015)

Tharen schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> Ich suche nach Stack und Reach für das Skeen 2012/2013 (in 20')
> Kannst Du, oder ein Mitlesender mir die Maße nennen ?
> Würde gern vergleichen mit dem neuen Skeen 120. GEFÄLLT AUßERORDENDTLICH !!!
> Danke schon mal.


Muss dich bitten etwas zu warten da ich in Brixen bin und nicht alle Taten dabei habe. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Jaerrit (28. September 2015)

Hey Bodo, von meiner Seite auch erstmal ein dickes Lob an Dich, das Du hier immer Rede und Antwort stehst! Da können sich andere Hersteller eine ganz große Scheibe abschneiden!

Kurze Frage an Dich, da ich von Rahmengeometrien noch nicht sonderlich Ahnung habe: Ich fahre ein ZR Race 29 8.0 aus 2014, kann ich vorne auf 120 oder sogar 140/150mm Federweg gehen und das ganze bleibt fahrbar? Würde ich mir heute ein Bike kaufen, würde ich vermutlich etwas in Richtung "Trail-Hardtail" kaufen als ein CC-Bike, aber das ZR Race habe ich jetzt nun mal ;-) Im Grund bin ich die meiste Zeit auf Waldwegen und entsprechenden Uphills unterwegs, um dann mehr oder minder technische Abfahren zu nehmen. Ich hätte einfach gern etwas mehr Komfort bei Wurzeltrails etc. 

Danke Dir,
Gruß
Jaerrit


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. September 2015)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Hey Bodo, von meiner Seite auch erstmal ein dickes Lob an Dich, das Du hier immer Rede und Antwort stehst! Da können sich andere Hersteller eine ganz große Scheibe abschneiden!
> 
> Kurze Frage an Dich, da ich von Rahmengeometrien noch nicht sonderlich Ahnung habe: Ich fahre ein ZR Race 29 8.0 aus 2014, kann ich vorne auf 120 oder sogar 140/150mm Federweg gehen und das ganze bleibt fahrbar? Würde ich mir heute ein Bike kaufen, würde ich vermutlich etwas in Richtung "Trail-Hardtail" kaufen als ein CC-Bike, aber das ZR Race habe ich jetzt nun mal ;-) Im Grund bin ich die meiste Zeit auf Waldwegen und entsprechenden Uphills unterwegs, um dann mehr oder minder technische Abfahren zu nehmen. Ich hätte einfach gern etwas mehr Komfort bei Wurzeltrails etc.
> 
> ...


Hallo Jaerrit Getestet haben wir nur 100mm Gabeln. Ohne den Segen von uns kann man auch
120er Gabeln Einbauen mehr macht aber gar keinen Sinn weil vor allen das Tretlager zu hoch
kommt.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Maxidaxi (30. September 2015)

Hallo Bodo,
ich habe ein Radon Slide 29 10 8.0 von 2013 und war bisher sehr zufrieden.
Nun ging mir Anfang August ein Schraubenlager (Artikelnr: 10031012) am Horstlink hinten verloren.
Von 11. August bis jetzt hieß es per Mail wie auch im Shop dass das Ersatzteil ab 30.09. verfügbar ist.
Heute heißt es nun vom Service, dass das Ersatzteil "auf unbestimmte Zeit" nicht verfügbar ist.
Was ist da los? Ich warte schon seit vielen Wochen und kann mein MTB nicht mehr nutzen und
nun bekomme ich gar keine brauchbare Aussage mehr!?
Muss ich mein Bike verschrotten nur weil Radon kein Schraubenlager liefern kann?
Wäre um Deine Hilfe sehr dankbar.
Grüße
Dirk


----------



## BODOPROBST (1. Oktober 2015)

Maxidaxi schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> ich habe ein Radon Slide 29 10 8.0 von 2013 und war bisher sehr zufrieden.
> Nun ging mir Anfang August ein Schraubenlager (Artikelnr: 10031012) am Horstlink hinten verloren.
> Von 11. August bis jetzt hieß es per Mail wie auch im Shop dass das Ersatzteil ab 30.09. verfügbar ist.
> ...


Schraubensätze habe ich nicht, aber einige  Einzelteile bitte zeig mir das Teil das dir fehlt .
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Maxidaxi (1. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Bodo,
zuerst einmal vielen lieben Dank für Deine Antwort!!
Mir ist das gesamte Horstlink-Lager abhanden gekommen, aber "nur" auf einer Seite.
D.h. mir fehlt die Hälfe von der Artikelnummer 10031012 von der Seite www.bike-discount.de
D.h. ein Kugellager, die Schraube mit der "speziellen Mutter" und auf dem Bild (im Shop) ist glaube ich noch eine Unterlegscheibe oder so was abgebildet.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## BODOPROBST (1. Oktober 2015)

Maxidaxi schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> zuerst einmal vielen lieben Dank für Deine Antwort!!
> Mir ist das gesamte Horstlink-Lager abhanden gekommen, aber "nur" auf einer Seite.
> D.h. mir fehlt die Hälfe von der Artikelnummer 10031012 von der Seite www.bike-discount.de
> ...


Sende mir deine Anschrift habe ich noch da.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxidaxi (2. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Bodo,
Hast Du meine Anschrift bekommen?

Gruß 
Dirk


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Oktober 2015)

Ja


Maxidaxi schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> Hast Du meine Anschrift bekommen?
> 
> Gruß
> Dirk


Ja alles ok, gebe dir Bescheid.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Tharen (2. Oktober 2015)

Tharen schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> Ich suche nach Stack und Reach für das Skeen 2012/2013 (in 20')
> Kannst Du, oder ein Mitlesender mir die Maße nennen ?
> Würde gern vergleichen mit dem neuen Skeen 120. GEFÄLLT AUßERORDENDTLICH !!!
> Danke schon mal.



Hallo Bodo, darf ich mich nochmal in Erinnerung rufen ?

Viele Grüsse


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Oktober 2015)

Tharen schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo, darf ich mich nochmal in Erinnerung rufen ?
> 
> Viele Grüsse


Ja hätte dich Vergessen : 100er R.459mm S. 617mm  120er R. 458mm  S. 604mm.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Beebob (4. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Bodo,
du als Erfinder vom Floating Link System und eigentlich gab es damals, als das System in Fusion Bikes verbaut wurde, nichts vergleichbares oder besseres. Warum wird das System heute nicht mehr verbaut?


----------



## Saabway (4. Oktober 2015)

Dazu erstmal ein kleiner Hinweis: http://www.ralle-k.de/seite47.html

Von Fusion hört man ja in diesem Jahr nichts mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (5. Oktober 2015)

Beebob schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> du als Erfinder vom Floating Link System und eigentlich gab es damals, als das System in Fusion Bikes verbaut wurde, nichts vergleichbares oder besseres. Warum wird das System heute nicht mehr verbaut?


Danke für den Rückblick, Fusion hat es damals nicht Geschafft sich sinnvolle Partner für die Herstellung sichern. Aber zu Hier und Heute, Radon hat in den letzten Jahren große Fortschritte
gemacht. Die Haltbarkeit unser Rahmen ist Super im kleinen gibt es noch Baustellen aber wir sind
auf den besten Weg diese Abzustellen. Das Float Link hat heute nicht mehr diesen Stellenwert wie
vor 10-12 Jahren, wenn es mir gelinkt einen Rahmen damit eindeutig besser zu machen bringen
wir es wieder . Heute sind die Dämpfer so viel besser geworden das es mir nicht möglich ist ein
Rahmen damit eindeutig besser zu machen. Denke das ich noch etwa 3 Jahre Rahmen baue in
dieser Zeit möchte ich für und mit Radon einen guten Job machen und euch top Material liefern.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Stephan4130 (11. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
ich würde mir gerne für mein Swoop  eine moveLOC Stütze kaufen. Nun ist nur die Frage (ohne die vorhandene Reverb Stealth auszubauen) ob ich eine mit 200mm Absenkung in den Rahmen bekomme. Wie viel mm ist die max. Einstecktiefe in das Sattelrohr des Rahmens Swoop 175 (20") und Swoop 170  (20"). 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Oktober 2015)

Stephan4130 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde mir gerne für mein Swoop  eine moveLOC Stütze kaufen. Nun ist nur die Frage (ohne die vorhandene Reverb Stealth auszubauen) ob ich eine mit 200mm Absenkung in den Rahmen bekomme. Wie viel mm ist die max. Einstecktiefe in das Sattelrohr des Rahmens Swoop 175 (20") und Swoop 170  (20").
> 
> Vielen Dank


Habe schon im anderen Thread geantwortet.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Resimilchkuh (17. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Bodo,

habe mir im Sommer das Skeen 9 gegönnt und erst mal großes Lob. Bin sehr zufrieden 
Nun zu meiner Frage:
Habe Rahmen größer M und denke über die neue Magura Vyron nach. Da es diese aber nur mit 150 mm Travel gibt, werde ich sie vermutlich bis zum Anschlag einschieben müssen. Passt das bei einem M-Rahmen noch? Gesamtlänge der Stütze laut Magura 446 mm, aber keine Ahnung welche max Einstecktiefe die hat.

Besten Dank im Voraus,

René


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. Oktober 2015)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> habe mir im Sommer das Skeen 9 gegönnt und erst mal großes Lob. Bin sehr zufrieden
> Nun zu meiner Frage:
> ...


Hallo René soll auch in 125mm kommen. Wichtig währe die SL.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Resimilchkuh (19. Oktober 2015)

Wow, das ging schnell 
Habe mich ungeschickt ausgedrückt glaube ich. Unabhängig meiner Schrittlänge (muss ich mal messen) zielte meine Frage darauf ab, ob die Einstecktiefe des M-Rahmen das hergibt, die Stütze bis zum Anschlag zu versenken. Ganz direkt, was ist die max Einstecktiefe? 
Aber schon mal gut zu wissen, dass die Vyron auch in 125 kommt.
Besten Dank,
René


----------



## t-four (19. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Bodo, was ist das Gewicht des neuen Swoop 170 Rahmens (wenn möglich in L) bzw. was wiegt der Slide Carbon 160-er Rahmen im Vergleich dazu? Ist für 2016/17 eine Überarbeitung des Slide 160er Carbon geplant (ev mit flacherem Lenkwinkel, höheres Cockpit, etc.) oder/und wird eine Carbon-Variante des Swoop 170 kommen? Danke vorab für Info & VG, Tom


----------



## zaghombre (21. Oktober 2015)

hallo bodo,
da ich mich beim carbon 160 nicht mit dem tiefen tretlager(technisch schwierige wurzeluphills...)anfreunden kann,hätte ich die idee das carbon 140 mit einer 160er pike zu bestücken.was sagst du dazu?lg iwan


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Oktober 2015)

zaghombre schrieb:


> hallo bodo,
> da ich mich beim carbon 160 nicht mit dem tiefen tretlager(technisch schwierige wurzeluphills...)anfreunden kann,hätte ich die idee das carbon 140 mit einer 160er pike zu bestücken.was sagst du dazu?lg iwan


Erst mal beide Gabeln Pike wie F34 sollten Umbau bar sein auf 160mm. Eine Freigabe dafür geben wir
nicht da wir nicht alle Möglichen Combis durch den Prüftest gehen lassen können. Zu den Tema tiefes
BB wollte ich dir mal meine Erfahrungen Mitteilen. Bei den ersten Testfahrten mit BB Höhen von 330-
335mm habe ich das auch Abgelehnt. Aber nach einigen weiteren Kontakten haben wir uns doch Angefreundet. Heute ist das Fahren damit für mich Super und ich komme damit auf Wurzelwegen besser
klar und bin schneller und vor allen sicherer. Wichtig ist da eine Saubere Einstellung des Sag hinten
beim 160er 25-28% vorn 20% sollte passen. Also mein Fazit darf man nicht nach kurzer Probefahrt entscheiden.				   Gruß Bodo


----------



## zaghombre (22. Oktober 2015)

danke für deine einschätzung.
ich habe mit meinem fatharttail(dude 310mmBB)immer wieder das problem,dass ich beim uphill an wurzeln mit den flatpedalen hängenbleib obwohl ich es traktionsmässig fahren könnte.
beim AM/Enduro(26 zoll über 350mmBB 150federweg sag bis 30%) ist das weniger ein problem(meist mehr die traktion;-)...
wenn man auf das 160 carbon sitzt,geht ja das TL auf unter 300mm?...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (25. November 2015)

Hallo Bodo,
In wie weit kann ich denn Schrauben und Lagerstätze von Cube bei euch (Bike Discount) verwenden, und zwar ich besitze ein slide HD (2015) und mir ist eine Schraube vom Horstlink rund gegangen, jetzt möchte ich die ersetzten und brauchte am besten einen ganzen Satz mit diesen distanzscheiben aber ohne Lager.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-schraubensatz-horstlink-56999/wg_id-280
Würde dieses hier passen?


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. November 2015)

zaghombre schrieb:


> danke für deine einschätzung.
> ich habe mit meinem fatharttail(dude 310mmBB)immer wieder das problem,dass ich beim uphill an wurzeln mit den flatpedalen hängenbleib obwohl ich es traktionsmässig fahren könnte.
> beim AM/Enduro(26 zoll über 350mmBB 150federweg sag bis 30%) ist das weniger ein problem(meist mehr die traktion;-)...
> wenn man auf das 160 carbon sitzt,geht ja das TL auf unter 300mm?...


Also TL mit 28% hinten und 20% vorn hast du so 310mm beim 160er. Damit kann man mit einer
guten Technik klarkommen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## dh-fabrikk (28. November 2015)

Hallo Bodo,
ich besitze ein Slide 130 29 8.0 aus dem Baujahr 2015.
Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden, aber im harten Geläuf würde ich gerne eine steifere Gabel wie z.B Rock Shox Pike 
mit gleichem Federweg 130mm fahren.
Diese hat eine Einbauhöhe von 540mm und baut somit 1cm höher wie die 32er Fox mit 530mm.
Der Lenkwinkel würde sich ja durch die vergrößerte Einbauhöhe um ein halbes Grad abflachen.
Ist das noch so fahrbar und wie sieht es mit der Gewährleistung aus ?

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. November 2015)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> ich besitze ein Slide 130 29 8.0 aus dem Baujahr 2015.
> Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden, aber im harten Geläuf würde ich gerne eine steifere Gabel wie z.B Rock Shox Pike
> mit gleichem Federweg 130mm fahren.
> ...


Sascha das geht so, haben wir Getestet. Gruß Bodo


----------



## dh-fabrikk (28. November 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Sascha das geht so, haben wir Getestet. Gruß Bodo



Vielen Dank für die schnelle Information.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## PikayHoSo (2. Dezember 2015)

@BODOPROBST,

habe seit ein paar Tagen das Slide 140 - echt super Teil, hab mir allerdings gleich heute auf der ersten längern Tour einen dicken Eisennagel eingefahren, so dass ich gleich mal Reifenwechseln üben durfte.

Dazu meine Frage: Ist das neue Schatltauge wirklich nur eingelegt? Die rechte äußere "Schale" in die die Steckache geschraubt wird hat ja noch so ein kleines Löchlein, als ob man es festschrauben (ggf. mit einen innenliegenden Teil) verschrauben oder zumindest sichern könnte?

Danke und bis dann,

Pikay


----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

Bodo steht gerade neben mir: das Schaltauge ist zweiteilig und wird mit einer Schraube befestigt. Die Stabilität ist durch die Achse gewährleistet.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## PikayHoSo (3. Dezember 2015)

@Radon-Bikes
Hi Andi,

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung - habe mir das auch noch mal angesehen.
Jetzt verstehe ich auch warum das Schaltwerk "mit raus" ging beim HR Ausbau.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe fehlt da die Verschraubung von dem Einsatz und dem eigentlichen Schaltauge?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. Dezember 2015)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 441615 @Radon-Bikes
> Hi Andi,
> 
> Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung - habe mir das auch noch mal angesehen.
> ...



Hi,

war bei Dir keine Schraube am Schaltauge montiert? 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PikayHoSo (3. Dezember 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> war bei Dir keine Schraube am Schaltauge montiert?
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Hi,

kann ich leider nicht 100% beantworten, falls Sie montiert war ist sie auf 5km Strecke verloren gegangen. War auf der allerersten Ausfahrt 

Beim HR Ausbau kam mir dann das Schaltwerk gleich mit entgegen....

Aber ich würde ehr (Bauchgefühl) auf nicht montiert tippen.

Danke,

Pikay


----------



## Vincy (3. Dezember 2015)

Da fehlt die kleine Senkkopfschraube, die das Insert mit dem Schaltauge zusammenhält.
Die geht leicht verloren, unbedingt mit Loctite sichern.


----------



## zaghombre (3. Dezember 2015)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST,
> 
> habe seit ein paar Tagen das Slide 140 - echt super Teil, hab mir allerdings gleich heute auf der ersten längern Tour einen dicken Eisennagel eingefahren, so dass ich gleich mal Reifenwechseln üben durfte.
> 
> ...



hallo,wie gross ist die reifenfreiheit hinten? passen 60mm schlappen(meine idee (140/160enduro) siehst du weiter oben/hinten)?
vielen dank für die antwort.


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. Dezember 2015)

zaghombre schrieb:


> hallo,wie gross ist die reifenfreiheit hinten? passen 60mm schlappen(meine idee (140/160enduro) siehst du weiter oben/hinten)?
> vielen dank für die antwort.


Die Reifenfreiheit ist gleich zum 160er also 60mm Reifen sind kein Problem .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## ASt (15. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Bodo,
passt bei Slide Carbon 160 die neue Sitzstrebe mit dem Schaltauge auf der Achse zu den älteren Kettenstreben/Schwingen aus 2014/2015?


----------



## BODOPROBST (15. Dezember 2015)

ASt schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> passt bei Slide Carbon 160 die neue Sitzstrebe mit dem Schaltauge auf der Achse zu den älteren Kettenstreben/Schwingen aus 2014/2015?


Ja passt außer Schaltauge keine Änderung  .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen euch allen ein gutes neues Jahr .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## punki69 (2. Januar 2016)

mahlzeit,wünsche dir und den radonern auch ein super 2016,slide on


----------



## duc-748S (2. Januar 2016)

Danke Bodo, gleichfalls


----------



## DOT5 (5. Januar 2016)

Hallo
Da letzten Sommer das Slide 150 von meiner Freundin gestohlen wurde,muss jetzt ein neues her.
Bei dem Slide 150 in Grösse S hatten wir das Problem das die 125mm Reverb voll eingeschoben für ihre Schrittlänge noch immer zu hoch war.
H&S hat sie uns auf eine 100mm ausgetauscht.

Jetzt soll es ein Slide 140 oder 150 werden,ich finde aber nicht heraus welche Reverb in S verbaut ist(100/125/150?).

Ihre Sitzhöhe ist 650mm mitte Tretlager bis Sattel oberkante.

Ich möchte im Vorfeld klären ob sich das ausgeht oder wie ich zu einer kürzeren Reverb komme falls es sich nicht ausgeht.

Danke im vorraus Ciao Fred


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (7. Januar 2016)

Kinderanhänger (Doppelsitz) am Alu-Slide (150 10.0 26" aus 2014) sinnvoll?

Hallo,

würde den Croozer für unsere Twins anhängen wollen. Habe da jetzt von negativen Auswirkungen bei Fullies auf Lager aufgrund ungewöhnlicher Belastungsrichtung gelesen. Muss ich da wirklich Angst haben?

Parallel schaffe ich zunächst einen Singletrailer an. DIe werden ja logischerweise ständig von Fullies gezogen. Ist es da so grundlegend anders wegen Dämpfer?

Würde geren mit meinem Slide beide Hänger ziehen und würde gerne Bodos Meinung hören - oder von sonst jemadem der sich da auskennt. Habe übrigens ohnehin teurere Lager nachgerüstet.

Danke...


----------



## bartos0815 (7. Januar 2016)

Mal ne frage zum 130 10hd slide wie im aktuellen bike mag getestet? Kommen hier tatsächlich die billigsten und schwersten conti tk sport und mk sport zum einsatz? Das bike wurde im test ja hptsächlich wegen der trägen schweren laufräder kritisiert! Was angesichts der eigentl. Leichten dt swiss xm1501 lrs ja sehr erstaunlich ist. Wie passt das 600€ lrs uNd 15€ reifen aus indien? Oder ists in serie anders?


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. Januar 2016)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Kinderanhänger (Doppelsitz) am Alu-Slide (150 10.0 26" aus 2014) sinnvoll?
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


Kinderanhänger sind bei Viergelenkern ein Schwieriges Tema. Gut währe es ein Foto der Befestigung zu haben.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. Januar 2016)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage zum 130 10hd slide wie im aktuellen bike mag getestet? Kommen hier tatsächlich die billigsten und schwersten conti tk sport und mk sport zum einsatz? Das bike wurde im test ja hptsächlich wegen der trägen schweren laufräder kritisiert! Was angesichts der eigentl. Leichten dt swiss xm1501 lrs ja sehr erstaunlich ist. Wie passt das 600€ lrs uNd 15€ reifen aus indien? Oder ists in serie anders?


Geplant waren Race Sport 2,25 h. 2,40 vorn. Gruß Bodo


----------



## banker-steve (8. Januar 2016)

Hallo Bodo,

Ich habe mir für mein Slide 160 9.0 Carbon 2015 einen RS Monarch Plus Debonair 2016 gekauft und noch nicht eingebaut. Brauche ich für den Dämpfer Spacer, um an den Tune der OEM-Version zu kommen.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. Januar 2016)

banker-steve schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> Ich habe mir für mein Slide 160 9.0 Carbon 2015 einen RS Monarch Plus Debonair 2016 gekauft und noch nicht eingebaut. Brauche ich für den Dämpfer Spacer, um an den Tune der OEM-Version zu kommen.
> 
> ...


Der Dämpfer vom XO1 hatte 4 spacer aber kannst du ja nach deinen Gefühl machen . Erstmal
Fahren und dann Ändern.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banker-steve (8. Januar 2016)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Das werde ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## weezeewee (9. Januar 2016)

Frage an das Radon Team zum Swoop 175:
Würde gerne meine Swoop 175 von 2014 nach dem Vorbild des Slide 130 10.0 HD 2016 umgestalten. Sprich chemisch entlacken und dann klar pulvern lassen. Mich interessiert, ob ihr den Raw Rahmen den besagten Slides irgendwie bearbeitet habt, ob der überhaupt mit Klarlack beschichtet oder lackiert wurde und ob das bei dem Swoop Rahmen von 2014 vernünftig aussehen könnte (sprich: wie sauber verarbeitet ist der unter der Lackschicht, sieht der dann auch so aus wie der Slide Rahmen von 2016?).
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. Januar 2016)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Frage an das Radon Team zum Swoop 175:
> Würde gerne meine Swoop 175 von 2014 nach dem Vorbild des Slide 130 10.0 HD 2016 umgestalten. Sprich chemisch entlacken und dann klar pulvern lassen. Mich interessiert, ob ihr den Raw Rahmen den besagten Slides irgendwie bearbeitet habt, ob der überhaupt mit Klarlack beschichtet oder lackiert wurde und ob das bei dem Swoop Rahmen von 2014 vernünftig aussehen könnte (sprich: wie sauber verarbeitet ist der unter der Lackschicht, sieht der dann auch so aus wie der Slide Rahmen von 2016?).
> Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.



Hi,

die "raw" Rahmen werden natürlich noch geschliffen, um einen gleichmäßigen, unbearbeiteten Look zu bekommen. Anschließend werden die Rahmen mit einer Klarlackschicht (teils matt, teils glänzend) versehen, um das Aluminium vor Korrosion bzw. äußeren Einflüssen zu schützen. Macht man diesen Schritt nicht, würde das "nackte" Aluminium aufgrund der hohen Affinität zu Sauerstoff auf Dauer anlaufen bzw. "stumpf" wirken. Es gibt auch spezielle Öle, mit denen man "raw"-Rahmen pflegen kann.

Generell muss ich natürlich wieder hier drauf hinweisen, dass durch eigenständiges Bearbeiten des Rahmen die Rahmengarantie erlischt, da wir hier nicht prüfen können, mit welchen Mitteln (ob chemisch oder mechanisch) gearbeitet wird und ob es zu evtl. Schäden an der Oberfläche kommt. I.d.R. passiert mit dem Rahmen nichts, gerade wenn man es von einem Fachbetrieb machen lässt - jedoch können im "worst-case" mikroskopartige Risse in der Oberfläche entstehen - gerade bei mechanischen Verfahren oder stark ätzenden Mitteln.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (15. Januar 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Kinderanhänger sind bei Viergelenkern ein Schwieriges Tema. Gut währe es ein Foto der Befestigung zu haben.  Gruß Bodo


 
Hallo Bodo,

hier nun die Bilder. Wichtig wäre mir, dass die Lagersitze und Fahrwerk/Rahmen nicht betrofen sind. Wenn nur 1-2 austauschbare Lager leiden, würde ich das in Kauf nehmen. Verlängerte Steckachse gibt es als Zubehör. Danke für eine Antwort. Ansonsten muss ich mir wohl einen Crosser als Zugmaschine zulegen.

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## weezeewee (15. Januar 2016)

Hi Andi, 
danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Habe jetzt noch zwei Folgefragen an dich: kann ich den Rahmen selber schleifen, bspw. mit einer gröberen Politurpaste? Und kann man bei euch neue Decals (zumindest für's Oberrohr u das Steuerrohr) bekommen?

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2016)

Hallo Bodo,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zum gewinn des "Design&Innovation Award" 
Macht weiter so, anscheinend macht ihr ja nicht so viel falsch wie manch andere immer unken


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Januar 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> herzlichen Glückwunsch zum gewinn des "Design&Innovation Award"
> Macht weiter so, anscheinend macht ihr ja nicht so viel falsch wie manch andere immer unken


Danke Dir. Gruß Bodo


----------



## beutelfuchs (22. Januar 2016)

Hi Bodo, kurze Frage zum Slide 140 Carbon: Sind die Dämpfer in Groesse S sinnvoll auf leichtes Fahrergewicht (falls ja, welches?) abgestimmt, oder eher Standarddaempfer wie sie aus der Box fallen? Dank dir


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. Januar 2016)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Hi Bodo, kurze Frage zum Slide 140 Carbon: Sind die Dämpfer in Groesse S sinnvoll auf leichtes Fahrergewicht (falls ja, welches?) abgestimmt, oder eher Standarddaempfer wie sie aus der Box fallen? Dank dir


Geht auch bei geringen Biker Gewicht ab so 45 kg. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PikayHoSo (24. Januar 2016)

@BODOPROBST @Radon-Bikes 

Hi,

könntet ihr mir freundlicherweise den RAL Ton des Grüns bei dem 2016er Slide 140 8.0 verraten. Würde gerne die Magura Blenden im gleichen Ton lackieren 

Danke


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Januar 2016)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST @Radon-Bikes
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...



Hi,

die Rahmen werden nach dem asiatischen YS-Farbschema lackiert - daher kann ich Dir leider kein RAL-Ton nennen. Am besten fragst Du mal bei einem guten Lackierbetrieb in deiner Nähe nach - hier kann vermutlich schnell ein guter Farbton angezischt werden.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (26. Januar 2016)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 453095 Anhang anzeigen 453096 Anhang anzeigen 453097 Anhang anzeigen 453098 Anhang anzeigen 453099
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So jetzt aber erstmal alle hinten einreihen. Als nächstes ist meine Antwort dran!


----------



## biky_miky (26. Januar 2016)

Genau.
Und das mir hier keiner was zwischendurch postet 

@Tiefdruck1
Du denkst daran, dass Radon auch eine Support-Email und eine Service Hotline hat?


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (26. Januar 2016)

biky_miky schrieb:


> Genau.
> Und das mir hier keiner was zwischendurch postet
> 
> @Tiefdruck1
> Du denkst daran, dass Radon auch eine Support-Email und eine Service Hotline hat?


 
Ich will aber eine profunde Info. Wenn man schon den Entwickler kontaktieren kann, nehme ich das gern in Anspruch.


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. Januar 2016)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 453095 Anhang anzeigen 453096 Anhang anzeigen 453097 Anhang anzeigen 453098 Anhang anzeigen 453099
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Heiko
habe in unseren Testcenter einiges probiert. Hab aber keine gute Nachricht. der beste Punkt um
einen Hänger an einen Viergelenker zu Befestigen währe die Hortlinkaufnahme an der Kettenstrebe. Aber dieser Punkt ist zu schwach Ausgeführt bleit also nur die Hinterachse dieser
Befestigungspunkt ist nicht Reaktionsfrei. Zum zweiten habe ich keine Achse für das X12 gefunden
die dafür geeignet ist. Sehe das ganze als Schwierig Sorry.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T212 (28. Januar 2016)

X12-Achsen zur Aufnahme verschiedener Anhängerkupplungen gibt's von Weber, kosten leider ein halbes Vermögen, funktionieren aber wunderbar.

Habe selber eine an das Rad meiner Holden drangebaut, dazu musste ich dieses allerdings von Shimano E-Thru auf X12 umbauen (einfach das Gewinde-Insert durch eins mit Feingewinde statt M12 ersetzen). Inzwischen gibt's die Weberachsen sowohl in M12, als auch mit 12mm Feingewinde...


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (28. Januar 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko
> habe in unseren Testcenter einiges probiert. Hab aber keine gute Nachricht. der beste Punkt um
> einen Hänger an einen Viergelenker zu Befestigen währe die Hortlinkaufnahme an der Kettenstrebe. Aber dieser Punkt ist zu schwach Ausgeführt bleit also nur die Hinterachse dieser
> Befestigungspunkt ist nicht Reaktionsfrei. Zum zweiten habe ich keine Achse für das X12 gefunden
> die dafür geeignet ist. Sehe das ganze als Schwierig Sorry.   Gruß Bodo


 
Ja - danke. Wegen Punkt 1 lasse ich das dann und muss mir nun extra ein neues Rad dafür kaufen. Schade dass ich nicht letzten Spätsommer zugeschlagen habe. Heute gibt´s ja kein sportlich und annehmbar ausgestattetes Hardtail unter 1.600. Schade - die ganzen Anschaffungen rund um die Twins summieren sich eh schon gewaltig.

Wenn es irgendwo noch eine Restante in XL/22" im Radon-Keller gibt (aus 2013-2015, LR-Format egal; Ausstattung mind. auf Niveau SLX/Reba/Crossmax) und Ihr für einen sehr treuen und langjährigen Radon- und H&S-Kunden mit extremer erfolgreicher Weiterempfehlungsrate habt, wäre ich sehr dankbar. Info gerne per PN, Abholung kein Thema.


----------



## mr_red (15. Februar 2016)

Hallo, ich möchte an mein Slide 130 29 von 2015 einen Rock Show RT3 Dämpfer verbauen. Welches Tune/ Compression wird empfohlen? Ist high volume ratsam? Danke


----------



## BODOPROBST (16. Februar 2016)

mr_red schrieb:


> Hallo, ich möchte an mein Slide 130 29 von 2015 einen Rock Show RT3 Dämpfer verbauen. Welches Tune/ Compression wird empfohlen? Ist high volume ratsam? Danke


Mit H V können 80% aller Biker ohne Änderungen happy werden. für Fahrer die eine sehr Ausgeprägtes Trail Fahrwerk wollen ev. Debon
mit 4-6 Spacern. Diese Empfehlung bast für Slide 130-140 und 150. Eine wirklich allgemeine Empfehlung geht nicht mehr da die erwartungen
an ein Fahrwerk heute sehr stark auseinander gehen. ich bin letzte Woche so ein Trail Bike gefahren so wie es die IBC Jünger anbeten und
wünsche euch allen das das nicht die Zukunft ist. Null auf Fahrkomfort ausgerichtet und Vortrieb Bergauf was soll sowas. Nein Danke wenn
das die Zukunft ist.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## mmadlener (23. Februar 2016)

Hallo Bodo,

ich habe mir ein Radon Swoop 210 von 2015 gekauft. Vorab richtig geiles Bike, fährt sich super.
Als Bremse ist da ja eine MT7 montiert.
Ich habe das Problem dass ich sehr kleine Hände habe und den Hebel und Druckpunkt näher an den Lenker muss.
Ich habe mich schon ein wenig in den Foren eingelesen, wie ich da gesehen habe, hat Magura einen neuen Bremshebel auf den Markt gebracht, der das verbessern soll.
Kommt der Hebel und der Druckpunkt näher an den Lenker oder nur der Hebel, bei dem neuen Hebel?

Wie finde ich den richtigen Hebel, nicht dass ich mir wieder den alten bestelle?

Brauche ich Sonderwerkzeug für die Montage des neuen Hebels?

Danke
Marcel


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. Februar 2016)

mmadlener schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> ich habe mir ein Radon Swoop 210 von 2015 gekauft. Vorab richtig geiles Bike, fährt sich super.
> Als Bremse ist da ja eine MT7 montiert.
> ...


Hab auch nur Gehört das es so einen Hebel geben soll. Am besten an Magura wenden .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Tomster1980 (24. Februar 2016)

@BODOPROBST 

Hi Bodo, kannst Du mir kurz ein paar Daten zum Slide 150 9.0 HD 2016 geben, und zwar:
Tretlagerbreite, Innenlagerstandart und regelmäßig verbauter/passender Q-Faktor der Kurbel?

Konnte dazu nichts finden..

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## drfloyd (26. Februar 2016)

Hallo Bodo,

eine Frage zum Anzugsmoment für die Dämpferadapterplatten beim Swoop 190/210 Mit wieviel sollten die Angezogen werden? Und auch mit wieviel Nm die Dampferschrauben an sich?

Danke dir

Lieben Gruss Stefan aus Köln


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. Februar 2016)

drfloyd schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> eine Frage zum Anzugsmoment für die Dämpferadapterplatten beim Swoop 190/210 Mit wieviel sollten die Angezogen werden? Und auch mit wieviel Nm die Dampferschrauben an sich?
> 
> ...


8 Nm beiden Schrauben der Platte geht aber auch 10 Nm. Gruß Bodo


----------



## drfloyd (28. Februar 2016)

Herzlichen Dank Bodo für deine Info! 

Lieben Gruss
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banker-steve (8. März 2016)

In der neuen Ausgabe der Mountainbike Ausgabe 03/16 stand drin, dass das Slide 160 Carbon kurzfristig für den Enduro Test nicht von Radon mehr zur Verfügung gestellt wurde. Ich hätte mir mal einen direkten Vergleich mit dem Canyon Strive gewünscht.  Was war der Hintergrund??? Es gibt so gut wie kein Enduro Test wurde diese beiden Bikes gegeneinander getestet wurden. Sehr schade.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. März 2016)

banker-steve schrieb:


> In der neuen Ausgabe der Mountainbike Ausgabe 03/16 stand drin, dass das Slide 160 Carbon kurzfristig für den Enduro Test nicht von Radon mehr zur Verfügung gestellt wurde. Ich hätte mir mal einen direkten Vergleich mit dem Canyon Strive gewünscht.  Was war der Hintergrund??? Es gibt so gut wie kein Enduro Test wurde diese beiden Bikes gegeneinander getestet wurden. Sehr schade.



Hi,

da wir bei diesem Test nicht 100% mit den Testkriterien einverstanden waren und einige Punkte nicht rechtzeitig geklärt werden konnten, haben wir uns entschlossen, dass Bike nicht zum Test zu schicken. 

Hast Du das Slide Carbon schon einmal in freier Wildbahn getestet? Falls nicht, schaue doch mal, ob Du uns bei einem unserer Testivals besuchen kommst: http://www.radon-bikes.de/en/radon-life/events/

Gruß, Andi


----------



## bartos0815 (8. März 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da wir bei diesem Test nicht 100% mit den Testkriterien einverstanden waren und einige Punkte nicht rechtzeitig geklärt werden konnten, haben wir uns entschlossen, dass Bike nicht zum Test zu schicken.
> 
> ...


wie kann man das verstehen? 
die kriterien werden vom magazin festgelegt und gelten doch für alle teilnehmenden bikes gleich- von daher sollte doch gleichstand sein? welches kriterium wirkt denn von so abwertend, dass vorab ein schlechtes ergebnis zu erwarten ist und der hersteller kein bike zur verfügung stellen will?


----------



## filiale (8. März 2016)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> wie kann man das verstehen?
> die kriterien werden vom magazin festgelegt und gelten doch für alle teilnehmenden bikes gleich- von daher sollte doch gleichstand sein? welches kriterium wirkt denn von so abwertend, dass vorab ein schlechtes ergebnis zu erwarten ist und der hersteller kein bike zur verfügung stellen will?



Das Thema wurde schon hier mal besprochen: Bei einem Enduro Test steht der downhill bei den Testern im Vordergrund und man vergibt dort die meisten Punkte. Aber das Slide 160 hat auch sehr gute uphill Gene. Das wird aber nur sehr gering beachtet und bewertet. Somit hätte das Slide schlecht abgeschnitten.


----------



## bartos0815 (8. März 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Das Thema wurde schon hier mal besprochen: Bei einem Enduro Test steht der downhill bei den Testern im Vordergrund und man vergibt dort die meisten Punkte. Aber das Slide 160 hat auch sehr gute uphill Gene. Das wird aber nur sehr gering beachtet und bewertet. Somit hätte das Slide schlecht abgeschnitten.


ah danke! naja immerhin handelt es sich um einen endurotest damit ist die wertung in richtung dh schon gerechtfertigt. in der am kat ists ja ausgewogener. trotzdem seltsam, war das slide doch schon einige male in div tests und hat immer sehr gut abgeschnitten. nur wegen einer punkteverschiebung in der wertung einen test sausen zu lassen ist schon seltsam...


----------



## punki69 (8. März 2016)

...man hätte einfach das swoop 170 scghicken sollen,grins...


----------



## banker-steve (9. März 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da wir bei diesem Test nicht 100% mit den Testkriterien einverstanden waren und einige Punkte nicht rechtzeitig geklärt werden konnten, haben wir uns entschlossen, dass Bike nicht zum Test zu schicken.
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank für dein Angebot. Ich besitze bereits das Silde Carbon 9.0 aus dem Jahr 2015 und weiß was das Bike kann. Nichtsdestotrotz hätte ich es mir gewünscht das Bike in dem Test zu sehen. *Liegt es wirklich an dem DH-Test, der nun punktemäßig höher in die Gesamtbewertung einfließt? Was ist die wirkliche Begründung?*
Ich finde es für RADON nicht unbedingt vorteilhaft, wenn ohne einen triftigen und für den Kunden nachvollziehbaren Grund, ein Bike nicht zum Test geschickt wird. Zumal Radon mit einem direkten Vergleich mit Canyon, jedem potenziellen Kunden ein Kaufargument für das Slide geben und die Führerschaft im Direktversand hätte untermauern können.
Erfolgt hierzu noch eine Stellungnahme seitens Radons?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## RADGEBER_xy (9. März 2016)

punki69 schrieb:


> ...man hätte einfach das swoop 170 scghicken sollen,grins...



Das wäre der Begründung nach die logische Konsequenz gewesen. Auf jeden Fall interessant das vorab scheinbar wirklich Gespräche stattfinden aus denen das Ergebnis schon ersichtlich ist... Eigentlich sollte man sich nur noch auf komplett unabhängige Tests von Usern verlassen. 
Bin gespannt auf die Berichte der ersten Swoop und Slide Fahrer hier.


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. März 2016)

RADGEBER_xy schrieb:


> Das wäre der Begründung nach die logische Konsequenz gewesen. Auf jeden Fall interessant das vorab scheinbar wirklich Gespräche stattfinden aus denen das Ergebnis schon ersichtlich ist... Eigentlich sollte man sich nur noch auf komplett unabhängige Tests von Usern verlassen.
> Bin gespannt auf die Berichte der ersten Swoop und Slide Fahrer hier.


Also solche vorab Gespräche gibt es nicht. So kann ich es auf jeden Fall bei der Bike-MTB und Freeride Garantieren. Es ging hier einfach um
2 Tests im Vorfeld die unsere Bikes nicht nur unserer Meinung nach nicht richtig Bewertet haben. Das es dann von unserer Seite zu meiner
Meinung nach Überreaktion kam Bedauer ich. Aber bei den Slide 160 gibt es Teste im Überfluss die doch alle immer wieder Zeigen das dieses Bike zwar nicht in ein Muster zu pressen ist aber trotztem sehr viel kann, und was viel Wichtiger ist sehr vielen Bikern sehr viel
Freude bereitet. Wir haben uns aber so um eine Chance gebracht euch hier die Verbesserungen der 16er Bikes aufzuzeigen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (9. März 2016)

nur wenn jeder hersteller wegen einer möglicherweise unberechtigten abwertungen keine bikes mehr für künftige tests zur verfügung stellt, kann das magazin künftig bunte blumenwiesen und steile berge miteinander vergleichen.... 
und wenn man die tests so ansieht, wären das in hinkunft so ziemlich alle hersteller, abgesehen von ein paar versenderkonkurrenten die i.d.r. sehr gute resultate erreichen....

wenn schon der meinung die tests wären unterbewertet kann der hersteller immernoch dazu stellung nehmen und seine sicht der dinge darstellen. (wenn etwa falsche, weil billigste schwere reifen montiert wurden. wenn etwa ein falscher dämpfer installiert wurde der nicht der serie(!?) entsprechen soll. wenn die tester ein fahrwerk falsch abstimmen und damit eine falsche wertung abgeben) 
einfach trotzig sein und keine bikes mehr rausschicken ist auch kein weg!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. März 2016)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> nur wenn jeder hersteller wegen einer möglicherweise unberechtigten abwertungen keine bikes mehr für künftige tests zur verfügung stellt, kann das magazin künftig bunte blumenwiesen und steile berge miteinander vergleichen....
> und wenn man die tests so ansieht, wären das in hinkunft so ziemlich alle hersteller, abgesehen von ein paar versenderkonkurrenten die i.d.r. sehr gute resultate erreichen....
> 
> wenn schon der meinung die tests wären unterbewertet kann der hersteller immernoch dazu stellung nehmen und seine sicht der dinge darstellen. (wenn etwa falsche, weil billigste schwere reifen montiert wurden. wenn etwa ein falscher dämpfer installiert wurde der nicht der serie(!?) entsprechen soll. wenn die tester ein fahrwerk falsch abstimmen und damit eine falsche wertung abgeben)
> einfach trotzig sein und keine bikes mehr rausschicken ist auch kein weg!



Hi,

es ist/war in diesem Fall sicherlich keine Trotzreaktion - es konnten o.g. Punkte einfach nicht rechtzeitig geklärt werden. Das Slide Carbon 160 hat, wie Bodo schon geschrieben hat, in den letzten Jahren unheimlich viele Test's durchlaufen und muss sich vor der Konkurrenz wahrhaftig nicht verstecken. Dass es nun mal ein Test gibt, wo es nicht im Testfeld auftaucht, ist unserer Meinung nach verschmerzbar. 

Wir freuen uns bereits auf kommende Testberichte, sind aber auch der Meinung, dass es für uns als Hersteller mindestens genauso wichtig ist, direktes Feedback/Lob/Kritik von Kunden zu bekommen. Daher freuen wir uns über jeden Erfahrungsbericht - sei es hier im Forum, per PN, bei FB oder über unser Kontaktformular auf der HP. Auch auf den alljährlichen Testivals und Events ist es immer schön, direktes Feedback von den "Testfahrern" zu bekommen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## hometrails (9. März 2016)

Gibt's in den Bike-Bravos überhaupt Tests wo ein Rad schlechter als "gut" abschneidet?

Von daher. Wayne interessiert's.


----------



## zaghombre (9. März 2016)

auf den (verkaufs)bildern ist das slide160 immer ohne spacer!
wird das wirklich so ausgeliefert,oder hat man noch die möglichkeit zur höhenkorrektur?


----------



## punki69 (10. März 2016)

....also mein 160 carboni hatte spacer...


----------



## PikayHoSo (19. März 2016)

@BODOPROBST 
kleine Frage: Ich würde meinem 2016er Slide 140 8.0 gerne Huber Buchsen gönnen - hättest du so rein zufällig die Abmessungen für die Buchsen am Monarch RT3 Dämpfer parat?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (19. März 2016)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> kleine Frage: Ich würde meinem 2016er Slide 140 8.0 gerne Huber Buchsen gönnen - hättest du so rein zufällig die Abmessungen für die Buchsen am Monarch RT3 Dämpfer parat?
> 
> Danke!


22,2 x 8mm oben und unten.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## PikayHoSo (19. März 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> 22,2 x 8mm oben und unten.  Gruß Bodo


Danke für die super schnelle Rückmeldung - finde die Möglichkeit hier klasse und bin echt froh, nicht paar Kilometer flussaufwärts gekauft zu haben


----------



## Foxiwave (20. März 2016)

Servus Bodo,

ich wusste vor Kurzem noch genau, dass ich ein 160er Slide Carbon will - aber jetzt hab ich gelesen, dass der Nachfolger in den Startlöchern steht. Und ich kauf nicht jedes Jahr ein Neues .. finde das aktuelle Design extrem gelungen und harmonisch und nachdem ich vom Racefully komme mit steilen Rampen ringsrum hier in Garmisch, und "nur" nach mehr Federweg suche, vllt die letzte Chance bevors Slide zu DH lastig wird !?

Meine Frage zum 10.0er: Ist die matte Oberfläche eine andere Behandlung wie die Hochglänzende der anderen Modelle oder einfach "nur" Mattlack ?
Ich komme von Scott und die Oberfläche ist extrem robust, daher meine Frage.

Besten Dank im voraus und Grüsse !

Jürgen


----------



## Thiel (20. März 2016)

hometrails schrieb:


> Gibt's in den Bike-Bravos überhaupt Tests wo ein Rad schlechter als "gut" abschneidet?
> 
> Von daher. Wayne interessiert's.


Eher nicht, denn um in die Zeitschrift zu kommen, muss man in der Regel Werbung schalten. Die kostet viel Geld und daher fallen Tests immer positiv aus.
Es gibt aber auch kaum noch schlechte Bikes in diesen Preiskategorien.


----------



## BODOPROBST (21. März 2016)

Foxiwave schrieb:


> Servus Bodo,
> 
> ich wusste vor Kurzem noch genau, dass ich ein 160er Slide Carbon will - aber jetzt hab ich gelesen, dass der Nachfolger in den Startlöchern steht. Und ich kauf nicht jedes Jahr ein Neues .. finde das aktuelle Design extrem gelungen und harmonisch und nachdem ich vom Racefully komme mit steilen Rampen ringsrum hier in Garmisch, und "nur" nach mehr Federweg suche, vllt die letzte Chance bevors Slide zu DH lastig wird !?
> 
> ...


Ist ein matter Lack wie bei den 15er Bikes. Das Aktuelle 160er wird auch 17 noch Verkauft da es bei den Wunsch nach einen Bike das sehr 
gut AM kann und ein gutes Enduro ist es kaum besser machen kann. Zudem unser neues die letzten Tage leider in Verzug geraden ist .
Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (21. März 2016)

Thiel schrieb:


> Eher nicht, denn um in die Zeitschrift zu kommen, muss man in der Regel Werbung schalten. Die kostet viel Geld und daher fallen Tests immer positiv aus.
> Es gibt aber auch kaum noch schlechte Bikes in diesen Preiskategorien.


So wie du das da Schreibst ist da alles Getürkt das Stimmt nicht das kann ich dir Versprechen. Besonders die zwei Großen  , die hier
oft als Bravos angegriffen werden sind da sehr Unabhängig . Bei der Bike kommt im nächsten Heft ein Test des 140 Carbon 8.0 da war es 
mir nicht möglich Testergebnisse ein paar Tage vor Erscheinen zu Bekommen. Zudem diese Leute sich auch nicht von neuen Trends total 
vereinnahmen lassen. Der letzte Test eines Enduro im IBC lief so ab : der Tester 175groß fuhr ein XL weil seiner Meinung nach richtige Gr.
Zu den Bergaufeigenschaften steht nur das es irgenwie geht aber den Tester keine Freude macht. Also auf solche Test kann ich sehr gern
Verzichten nicht als Bike Entwickler sondern als Biker. Nicht jeder der gut Fahren kann ist auch ein guter Tester. Zu deinen Punkt es gibt 
kaum noch schlechte Bikes , das Stimmt gerade bei Bikes über 3000.- € aber es gibt sehr Unterschiedliche Eigenschaften und da muss man
sehr in sich gehen welches am besten zu einen passt .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Derivator22 (24. März 2016)

In der bike 04/2016 bei dem "Sparspaß" Test wurde auch das Radon zwar zum Fotoshoot geschickt, den Test im Februar hat man dann aber seitens Radon ohne deren Bike stattfinden lassen.

Wenn die Hefte sooo wohlwollend urteilen würden, dann würde man wohl anders verfahren.
Auf der anderen Seite: die müssen auch leben und können nicht andauernd irgendjemanden zerreißen.

Abschließend kann man es eh niemandem recht machen.
Das Testequipment über das bike z.B, verfügt ist aber erste Sahne! Die Tests sind alles andere als stumperhaft!


----------



## Foxiwave (26. März 2016)

Servus Bodo,
gibts bei Radon sowas wie midseason Modelle - wo vllt die neue XX1 Eagle drin ist ? Diese Produktreleases zwischendrin sind echt kacke. Zumindest im ersten Jahr sollte man das Gefühl haben dürfen das Neueste zu haben, wenn man schon die Topausstattung wählt !


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. März 2016)

Foxiwave schrieb:


> Servus Bodo,
> gibts bei Radon sowas wie midseason Modelle - wo vllt die neue XX1 Eagle drin ist ? Diese Produktreleases zwischendrin sind echt kacke. Zumindest im ersten Jahr sollte man das Gefühl haben dürfen das Neueste zu haben, wenn man schon die Topausstattung wählt !


Erst mal nicht da wir die Eagle erst im Juli bekommen und dann auch nur als kompl. Gruppe. Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. März 2016)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> In der bike 04/2016 bei dem "Sparspaß" Test wurde auch das Radon zwar zum Fotoshoot geschickt, den Test im Februar hat man dann aber seitens Radon ohne deren Bike stattfinden lassen.
> 
> Wenn die Hefte sooo wohlwollend urteilen würden, dann würde man wohl anders verfahren.
> Auf der anderen Seite: die müssen auch leben und können nicht andauernd irgendjemanden zerreißen.
> ...


Sehe ich Genauso .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (3. April 2016)

guten morgen bodo,
zwei fragen.
mein 2016er slide cabon 9,0 hd hat jetzt 2000 kilometer runter und das tretlager ist am ende,welches passt????
und mein sohn fährt ein team 5,0 und ich wollte tretlager und kurbeln wechseln,slx oder xt,welche kann ich dort verbauen????
ansonsten funktionieren alle meine radons super und bringen jedesmal ein grinsen auf dem trail.
schöne grüße aus dem saarland

...ach ja,das team ist von 2015(blau),welchen durchmesser hat die achse der kurbel vom slide?????


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. April 2016)

punki69 schrieb:


> guten morgen bodo,
> zwei fragen.
> mein 2016er slide cabon 9,0 hd hat jetzt 2000 kilometer runter und das tretlager ist am ende,welches passt????
> und mein sohn fährt ein team 5,0 und ich wollte tretlager und kurbeln wechseln,slx oder xt,welche kann ich dort verbauen????
> ...



Hi,

danke für's Feedback  Für dein Slide Carbon 160 benötigst Du ein BB92 Pressfit-Innenlager für Achsen mit 24mm Hohlachse, am besten direkt von Race Face, da es leichte Abweichungen bei den Herstellern gibt. Bitte nehme doch auch mal Kontakt mit unserer Serviceabteilung auf: 02225/8888132 oder per Mail an [email protected] .

Welches Modelljahr ist denn das ZR Team vom Sohnemann?

Gruß, Andi

P.S.: Habe gerade mit Bodo gesprochen und den Beitrag entsprechend überarbeitet.


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. April 2016)

punki69 schrieb:


> guten morgen bodo,
> zwei fragen.
> mein 2016er slide cabon 9,0 hd hat jetzt 2000 kilometer runter und das tretlager ist am ende,welches passt????
> und mein sohn fährt ein team 5,0 und ich wollte tretlager und kurbeln wechseln,slx oder xt,welche kann ich dort verbauen????
> ...


Das sollte bei der Laufleistung nicht sein. 9.0 HD sollte RF sein, hatte ich bei meinen RF BB92/30 Lager auch gehabt, nach einen sehr nassen
Winter. Habe darauf hin( Eigenlich ohne Hoffnung das da noch was geht) die Lagerdeckel entfernt sauber gemacht und neu Gefettet . Hält jetzt schon über 2 Jahre.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## punki69 (4. April 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke für's Feedback  Für dein Slide Carbon 160 benötigst Du ein BB92 Pressfit-Innenlager für Achsen mit 24mm Hohlachse, am besten direkt von Race Face, da es leichte Abweichungen bei den Herstellern gibt. Bitte nehme doch auch mal Kontakt mit unserer Serviceabteilung auf: 02225/8888132 oder per Mail an [email protected] .
> 
> ...





dank euch für eure hilfe.das zr-team(blau)ist von 2015.
gruß ralph


----------



## Newbeer (4. April 2016)

Nun ja, mein 9.0 HD hat nun knapp 1300km runter und das Tretlager knackt wie blöd wenn ich richtig belaste. Das allerdings schon seit knapp 300km. Also grob gesagt bei 1000km hats angefangen beim Bergauf fahren mit richtig reintreten zu knacken. Im normalen Betrieb tut es das nicht.


----------



## punki69 (5. April 2016)

habe es jetzt ausgebaut gehabt,eine seite war schrot,die andere seite habe ich gut gefettet,hatte noch ein race face lager in der schublade,auch gleich mit fett zugekleistert und wieder eingebaut,läuft wieder einwandfrei.scheint ein kleines problem von den race face lagern zu sein,hatte schon 2 in einem zr-race,die haben kein halbes jahr gehalten....gruß punki


----------



## Florian301 (6. April 2016)

Servus Bodo,

kannst du mir sagen, ob die Race Face Turbine Sattelstütze am aktuellen Skeen 9.0 für ovale Carbon Streben geeignet ist?

Danke!

LG


----------



## beutelfuchs (6. April 2016)

@Radon-Bikes
Glueckwunsch zum Testsieg des Slide 140 in der Bike, meine Frau liebt das Teil (und faehrt mir seit neuestem davon damit).
Im Test wurde unter anderem erwaehnt, dass Radon nach anderen Kritiken an den zu schmalen Reifen einen Satz 2.35"er Schwalbe zusaetzlich mit liefert.
Bei unserer Lieferung Anfang Februar war leider nichts dergleichen dabei. Bike-Discount stellt sich leider taub dazu. Sie wuerden nur das 1:1 ausliefern, was von Radon kommt.
Hat sich die Bike das ausgedacht oder hatten wir einfach Pech? Irgendeine Chance, noch an die dicken Schlappen zu kommen?


----------



## BODOPROBST (7. April 2016)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> Glueckwunsch zum Testsieg des Slide 140 in der Bike, meine Frau liebt das Teil (und faehrt mir seit neuestem davon damit).
> Im Test wurde unter anderem erwaehnt, dass Radon nach anderen Kritiken an den zu schmalen Reifen einen Satz 2.35"er Schwalbe zusaetzlich mit liefert.
> Bei unserer Lieferung Anfang Februar war leider nichts dergleichen dabei. Bike-Discount stellt sich leider taub dazu. Sie wuerden nur das 1:1 ausliefern, was von Radon kommt.
> Hat sich die Bike das ausgedacht oder hatten wir einfach Pech? Irgendeine Chance, noch an die dicken Schlappen zu kommen?


Danke das mit den zusätzlichen Reifen geht los wenn die 14% Angebot beendet wird. Aber frage bei Andi nach wenn du den vollen VB Bezahlt
hast.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (9. April 2016)

wie sieht denn die Entwicklung bei Radon aus im Bezug auf die "neuen" Daempfer Einbaulaengen...Stichwort Rock Shox Metric

PS: die Lagersaetze fuer's Swoop scheinen ja weiterhin nicht erhaeltlich zu sein !?


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. April 2016)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> wie sieht denn die Entwicklung bei Radon aus im Bezug auf die "neuen" Daempfer Einbaulaengen...Stichwort Rock Shox Metric
> 
> PS: die Lagersaetze fuer's Swoop scheinen ja weiterhin nicht erhaeltlich zu sein !?


Lagersätze sollten Lieferbar sein.  Zu den neuen Dämpfern liest sich im IBC wie eine Revolution ist aber eine Evolution. Ich habe diese 
Dämpfer bei den neuen Slide AM und 160 Carbon Eingesetzt. Als Trunnion Mount aber schon vorhandene Bikes Umrüsten ist nicht Geplant 
und wohl auch nicht Sinnvoll da sind nur minimale Verbesserungen möglich. Eine schnell Ablösung der Zoll Gr. ist sehr unwahrscheinlich 
wird eher ein nebeneinnander in den nächsten Jahren. Schon weil Fox zwar mitmacht aber ohne Elan und immer wieder Betont das es kein
Vorteil darin sieht .	Gruß Bodo


----------



## Wolfplayer (11. April 2016)

Danke


----------



## PikayHoSo (13. April 2016)

Hallo Bodo,

nur mal zur Info, eilt auch nicht. Wieso ist beim 2016 140 Slide "nur" eine 125mm RS Reverb verbaut? Wäre nicht auch eine 150er gegangen?

Danke und bis dann ...


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. April 2016)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> nur mal zur Info, eilt auch nicht. Wieso ist beim 2016 140 Slide "nur" eine 125mm RS Reverb verbaut? Wäre nicht auch eine 150er gegangen?
> 
> Danke und bis dann ...


Weis ich nicht diese Bestückung ist ohne mich gelaufen. Vielleicht wahren sie der Meinung das für ein Trail Bike 125mm reichen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Alexhazard (14. April 2016)

Hallo Bodo!
Bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines 2014er Radon Slide 130 29" Rahmens und benötige beide Dämpferbolzen und die Zuganschläge für das Unterrohr. Mit H&S, Radon und Megastore schon telefoniert und E-Mail geschrieben. Aber bisher keine Antwort via Mail. Im Megastore in Bonn sind die Teile auf Lager, werden von da aus aber nicht versendet, bei H&S zur Zeit nicht verfügbar. Was kann ich tun, bzw. wo bekomme ich die Teile her!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (15. April 2016)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo!
> Bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines 2014er Radon Slide 130 29" Rahmens und benötige beide Dämpferbolzen und die Zuganschläge für das Unterrohr. Mit H&S, Radon und Megastore schon telefoniert und E-Mail geschrieben. Aber bisher keine Antwort via Mail. Im Megastore in Bonn sind die Teile auf Lager, werden von da aus aber nicht versendet, bei H&S zur Zeit nicht verfügbar. Was kann ich tun, bzw. wo bekomme ich die Teile her!


Bitte wende dich an Andi der ist in Bonn, kann deswegen direkt was tun .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Alexhazard (15. April 2016)

Super, danke!
Ps: find's echt ne tolle Sache, dass man Dich auf diese Art direkt anschreiben kann. Danke für Deine Zeit und Antwort!!!


----------



## alvis (15. April 2016)

Hallo Bodo , 

Evtl. Gehört die Frage hier nicht hin aber ....

Habe im letzten Jahr ein Radon zr Race 29 7.0 gekauft. 

Verbaut sind DT SWISS X 1900
Sind die schon mit passendem Felgenband für Tubeless ausgestattet oder muss ich das noch tauschen? 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. April 2016)

alvis schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo ,
> 
> Evtl. Gehört die Frage hier nicht hin aber ....
> 
> ...



Hi,

hierfür benötigst Du ein Umbaukir, gibt es auch direkt von DT Swiss:

Hier die Übersicht: https://www.dtswiss.com/Resources/Support/TECH-SPECS/Tubeless-Solution-MTB.pdf

Hier das Umrüstet: https://www.dtswiss.com/Accessoires/Tubeless-Solutions

Gruß, Andi


----------



## filiale (15. April 2016)

alvis schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo ,
> 
> Evtl. Gehört die Frage hier nicht hin aber ....
> 
> ...



Luft aus dem Reifen lassen, Reifen zusammendrücken und auf das Felgenband schauen, wenn es verklebt ist, ist es bereits vorbereitet. Dann b rauchste nur noch das Ventil und die Milch. Wenn nicht, siehe Radon Antwort.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. April 2016)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo!
> Bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines 2014er Radon Slide 130 29" Rahmens und benötige beide Dämpferbolzen und die Zuganschläge für das Unterrohr. Mit H&S, Radon und Megastore schon telefoniert und E-Mail geschrieben. Aber bisher keine Antwort via Mail. Im Megastore in Bonn sind die Teile auf Lager, werden von da aus aber nicht versendet, bei H&S zur Zeit nicht verfügbar. Was kann ich tun, bzw. wo bekomme ich die Teile her!



Hi,

ich schaue am Montag mal, ob wir noch etwas im Fundus haben. Melde mich dann per PN bei Dir.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende,

Andi


----------



## Alexhazard (16. April 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich schaue am Montag mal, ob wir noch etwas im Fundus haben. Melde mich dann per PN bei Dir.
> 
> ...


Ihr seid die Besten, danke!!!!


----------



## Asterix (17. April 2016)

Hallo Bodo, 
ich habe mir das Slite 150 10.0 im Dezember 2016 gekauft und wollte wiessen ob in den Reifen Schläuche sind oder ist es schon mit den Tubeless.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Foxiwave (17. April 2016)

Servus Bodo, ich hab diese Woche mein Slide bekommen ! 
Der gelieferte Montagezustand war perfekt, es gab wirklich nix zu justieren !!
Hab allerdings Blut und Wasser geschwitzt, weil ich die 150er Reverb komplett versenken musste - mm um mm -
und mir nicht sicher war, ob es am Ende reichen würde. Hab 92cm Sattel - Pedal bei 180cm Grösse.
Jetzt ists optisch perfekt weil null Überstand. 

Das Bike ist so perfekt ausbalanciert, dass ich nur hoffen kann, dass der Nachfolger in den Winkeln nicht mehr
"moderner" wird. Trotz noch 2er Spacer unterm Vorbau klettert das Slide noch besser als mein Spark 29er !

Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Wie stellt man im Fahrbetrieb die LSC Gabel/Dämpfer am besten ein ? Gibts da irgendwelche Tipps wie früher Bordsteinkante zur klassischen Dämpfungseinstellung ?

beste Grüsse !

Jürgen


----------



## filiale (17. April 2016)

Immer Schläuche. Man weiß ja nie wie lange es im Lager steht und im Laufe der Zeit die Milch austrocknet.
Wieso guckst Du nicht nach ? Ist Luft rauslassen ein Problem ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (18. April 2016)

Foxiwave schrieb:


> Servus Bodo, ich hab diese Woche mein Slide bekommen !
> Der gelieferte Montagezustand war perfekt, es gab wirklich nix zu justieren !!
> Hab allerdings Blut und Wasser geschwitzt, weil ich die 150er Reverb komplett versenken musste - mm um mm -
> und mir nicht sicher war, ob es am Ende reichen würde. Hab 92cm Sattel - Pedal bei 180cm Grösse.
> ...


Danke für deine Aussage die mir zeigt das heute noch nicht ganz sinnlos ist in die Balance Zeit bei der Entwicklung zu stecken , beim Dämpfer kann man sagen R von ganz offen 2-5 Klicks bei der Gabel ähnlich. Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. April 2016)

Asterix schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> ich habe mir das Slite 150 10.0 im Dezember 2016 gekauft und wollte wiessen ob in den Reifen Schläuche sind oder ist es schon mit den Tubeless.
> 
> Gruß Frank


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. April 2016)

Wie Finale schon Mitteilt immer mit Schläuchen, für Tl brauchst du ein Satz Ventile . Tipp die Reifen nur auf einer Seite von der Flanke drücken werden so bei der TL Montage leichter dicht . Gruß Bodo


----------



## zaghombre (18. April 2016)

hallo bodo,
ich brauch rat vom profi!
fahr sehr viel auf meinem fatty und fühle mich auf dem 26zoll AM nicht mehr wohl.
jetz überleg ich ein slide 160 oder 130(kommt da ev.auch noch was in carbonboost?) zu kaufen.
ich glaub du fährst beide und hast die gleiche grösse 188cm SL92cm(pedal bis sitzhöhe98cm(ist das normal??)).XL oder L?
würd glaub gern auf 29zoll gehen,da der radumfang wie fat ist,aber weiss nicht ob das 160er nicht doch viel verspielter ist??
fahr gern (viel)hoch und technisch(nicht zu schnell) runter...
gruss iwan


----------



## filiale (18. April 2016)

Du kannst Dir ausrechnen ob ein L überhaupt passt. Die optimale Sattelhöhe wäre SL * 0,885 +1 = 92 * 0,885 +1 = 82,5cm von Tretlager Mitte bis Satteloberkante wo man drauf sitzt. Die Sattelhöhe ist normalerweise 3-4cm. Die Sattelstützenlänge einer starren SS ist max. 40cm. Davon müssen 10cm im Rahmen stecken. Also hast Du 40 - 10 = 30cm die die Sattelstütze rausschauen kann. 82,5cm - 50cm (Sattelrohr bei L) = 32,5. Bei einer Sattelhöhe von 3cm bist Du bei L also exakt am max. Auszugslimit. Somit ist die Sattelüberhöhung auf Maximum und die Fahrerhaltung entsprechend sehr sportlich weil es vorne tief ist. Ich weiß aber nicht, wie lange die Reverb im Gesamten ist.
Fazit: Wenn Du etwas kleines verspieltes haben möchtest (bei Marathon wichtig), dann L. Wenn Du gerne lange Touren fährst und es auch mal gemütlich sein darf, dann XL.


----------



## zaghombre (19. April 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir ausrechnen ob ein L überhaupt passt. Die optimale Sattelhöhe wäre SL * 0,885 +1 = 92 * 0,885 +1 = 82,5cm von Tretlager Mitte bis Satteloberkante wo man drauf sitzt. Die Sattelhöhe ist normalerweise 3-4cm. Die Sattelstützenlänge einer starren SS ist max. 40cm. Davon müssen 10cm im Rahmen stecken. Also hast Du 40 - 10 = 30cm die die Sattelstütze rausschauen kann. 82,5cm - 50cm (Sattelrohr bei L) = 32,5. Bei einer Sattelhöhe von 3cm bist Du bei L also exakt am max. Auszugslimit. Somit ist die Sattelüberhöhung auf Maximum und die Fahrerhaltung entsprechend sehr sportlich weil es vorne tief ist. Ich weiß aber nicht, wie lange die Reverb im Gesamten ist.
> Fazit: Wenn Du etwas kleines verspieltes haben möchtest (bei Marathon wichtig), dann L. Wenn Du gerne lange Touren fährst und es auch mal gemütlich sein darf, dann XL.



ok,gut gemeint,aber theorie und die kenn ich gut.
ich möchte von Bodo direkt eine praxismeinung.
heisst ja @Bodo direkt.


----------



## BODOPROBST (19. April 2016)

zaghombre schrieb:


> ok,gut gemeint,aber theorie und die kenn ich gut.
> ich möchte von Bodo direkt eine praxismeinung.
> heisst ja @Bodo direkt.


Die Frage ob 130 oder 160 ist schwer zu Beantworten, da kommen vier Leute auf vier Meinungen. Aber Grundsätzlich glaube ich so das dass
160er das bessere ist. Das ist mehr ganz anders als ein Fatty.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (19. April 2016)

zaghombre schrieb:


> ok,gut gemeint,aber theorie und die kenn ich gut.
> ich möchte von Bodo direkt eine praxismeinung.
> heisst ja @Bodo direkt.


Sorry Gr. wirde zu 20" tentieren aber 22" geht auch.


----------



## zaghombre (19. April 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Sorry Gr. wirde zu 20" tentieren aber 22" geht auch.




hab etwas angst vor dem langen radstand für spitzkehren usw...
hast du auch pedal- sattel 98cm?
da wirds immer etwas viel sattelauszug und ich hab gern hohe front.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaghombre (19. April 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Die Frage ob 130 oder 160 ist schwer zu Beantworten, da kommen vier Leute auf vier Meinungen. Aber Grundsätzlich glaube ich so das dass
> 160er das bessere ist. Das ist mehr ganz anders als ein Fatty.   Gruß Bodo



kommt in 29zoll etwas carbon und/oder boost?


----------



## AlexKalmb (20. April 2016)

Hallo Bodo !?

Ich habe seit ca. 1 Woche das Slide 150 9.0 HD und folgende Frage: Der Monarch Plus Dämpfer macht seit der zweiten Ausfahrt auf Feldwegen ohne hohe Beanspruchung laute "Schnaufgeräusche" beim Ein-/Ausfedern. Ist das eine bekannte Sache mit dem Geräusch die sich erklären lässt oder ein Fall für euren Kundendienst ?
Ansonsten bin ich sehr positiv beeindruckt von den Fahreigenschaften.


----------



## everywhere.local (20. April 2016)

hallo @BODOPROBST 
Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Slide.
Das untere Dämpferlager hat MASSIV Spiel.
Auch als Ing kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, wie du das ausgelegt hast und demzufolge was nicht stimmt.
Die Hülse hat in der Aufnahme vom Rahmen ziemlich viel Spiel (siehe Video - dort mit 8 Nm angezogen).
Die Dämpferbuchsen scheinen zum Dämper selbst kein Spiel zu haben (woher auch). Buchsen/Hülse hat minimal Spiel, vertikal eigentlich nicht spürbar.
Wenn ich alles sachgemäss zusammenbaue, habe ich in dem Bereich (Dämpfer) wahnsinnig viel Spiel (ist ja nur vertikal feststellbar)
Es ist völlig ausgeschlossen, dass das mit 8 Nm fest wird.
Kannst du mir sagen, woran das liegt?
Ich habe irgendwie die Befürchtung, dass die Dämpferaufnahme hinüber ist. Bin aber nie mit einem ungewarteten Bike gefahren. 






Achso: Laufleistung liegt bei ca 700 km Enduro. Habe eine wirklich saubere Fahrtechnik und bin weit davon entfernt unkontrolliert durch irgendwelche Steinfelder zu poltern. 70 kg sind auch nicht gerade der Grenzfall. Selbst die Laufräder laufen noch absolut rund


//edit:
Ich habe die Aufnahme nochmal etwas genauer angeschaut. Es ist in Kraftrichtung schon ein leichtes Verschleissbild zu erkennen 
Mit Messschieber messen ist leider nicht möglich (jedenfalls nicht genau)


----------



## BODOPROBST (21. April 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> hallo @BODOPROBST
> Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Slide.
> Das untere Dämpferlager hat MASSIV Spiel.
> Auch als Ing kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, wie du das ausgelegt hast und demzufolge was nicht stimmt.
> ...


Hallo Basti befürchte da solltes du die mit unseren Service in Verbindung setzen, hatte so einen Fall
mal an einen anderen Muster Rahmen war die Bohrung für den Bolzen nicht richtig Hergestellt. Also
ein Herstellungsfehler kannst dich da gern auf mich Berufen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## everywhere.local (21. April 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo Basti befürchte da solltes du die mit unseren Service in Verbindung setzen, hatte so einen Fall
> mal an einen anderen Muster Rahmen war die Bohrung für den Bolzen nicht richtig Hergestellt. Also
> ein Herstellungsfehler kannst dich da gern auf mich Berufen.  Gruß Bodo


Hallo Bodo und vielen Dank!
Das klingt genau nach meinem Problem 

Ich nochmal.
Habe den Dämpfer gerade mal auf'n Messtisch geschnallt.
Di der Buchsen sind 8.06 - 8.11.
Da der Hülsen perfekt und konstant 7.96/7.97.

Den Rahmen habe ich natürlich nicht gestrippt und auf den Messtisch geschnallt  Und mit Messschieber messen ist undenkbar.

//Nachtrag:
Innerhalb der Bohrung am Rahmen befand sich noch Lack, der sich jetzt so langsam verabschiedet hat. Daher war wohl das Spiel am Anfang nicht feststellbar. Nun ist der Lack natürlich - besonders unten - weg und... naja, wir wissen es ja beide


----------



## Alexhazard (23. April 2016)

Hallo Bodo!
Ist das der Schraubensatz, der für mein Radon Slide passt?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...l-rahmen-daempfer-set-10540-477672/wg_id-4298

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexKalmb (24. April 2016)

Neuer Versuch

Hallo Bodo !?

Ich habe seit ca. 1 Woche das Slide 150 9.0 HD und folgende Frage: Der Monarch Plus Dämpfer macht seit der zweiten Ausfahrt auf Feldwegen ohne hohe Beanspruchung laute "Schnaufgeräusche" beim Ein-/Ausfedern. Ist das eine bekannte Sache mit dem Geräusch die sich erklären lässt oder ein Fall für euren Kundendienst ?
Ansonsten bin ich sehr positiv beeindruckt von den Fahreigenschaften.


----------



## mysash (25. April 2016)

@BODOPROBST
Kannst du mir verraten welcher Lager-Typ genau im Slide 150 HD 9.0 2016 verbaut ist?
Das Datenblatt auf der Radonseite ist leider etwas schmal was das anbelangt.. 
Danke!


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. April 2016)

AlexKalmb schrieb:


> Neuer Versuch
> 
> Hallo Bodo !?
> 
> ...


Kann ich auch nicht Verschwindet manchmal andere Dämpfer werden schlimmer und sollten den Service übergeben werden . Aber solange 
die er funkst erstmal Fahren die Garantie ist ja länger.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. April 2016)

mysash schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> Kannst du mir verraten welcher Lager-Typ genau im Slide 150 HD 9.0 2016 verbaut ist?
> Das Datenblatt auf der Radonseite ist leider etwas schmal was das anbelangt..
> Danke!


Steuerlager ZS44-IS52 Innenlager BB92.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## mysash (25. April 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Steuerlager ZS44-IS52 Innenlager BB92.   Gruß Bodo


Okay, und welche Innenlager-Größe hat der Rahmen dann bzw. auf welchen Standard müsste ich setzen GXP?


----------



## Beebob (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo Bodo, ich wollte an einem Radon Slide 160 Carbon die Kurbel abnehmen - bin aber gescheitert. Verbaut ist eine Truvativ X9 Kurbel 2x10. Normalerweise kenne ich es so, dass auf der Nichtantriebsseite die Kurbel mit einer Schraube mit integrieren Abzieher montiert ist, die mit einem 8mm Innensechskantschraubendreher ganz einfach gelöst werden kann, bzw. die Kurbel demontiert wird. An dieser Kurbel ist erst eine Deckscheibe mit 10mm Innensechskant an der Kurbel verschraubt - darunter ist eine 8mm Innensechskantschraube eingeschraubt. Nach dem beide Schrauben (Deckel u. Schraube) gelöst waren - war die Kurbel immer noch fest. Braucht man für die weitere Montage einen Kurbelabzieher oder reichen leichte Gummihammerschläge auf die Innenseite der Kurbel um sie zu lösen?


----------



## Blades (6. Mai 2016)

Die äußere Schraube kontert die innere beim herausdrehen.
Also beide wieder reinschrauben, dann nur die innere lösen. 
Dabei drückt sich der Kurbelarm selbst von der Welle.


----------



## Beebob (6. Mai 2016)

Blades schrieb:


> Die äußere Schraube kontert die innere beim herausdrehen.
> Also beide wieder reinschrauben, dann nur die innere lösen.
> Dabei drückt sich der Kurbelarm selbst von der Welle.



Danke - für die schnelle Antwort. Werde ich sofort ausprobieren


----------



## weezeewee (7. Mai 2016)

Hi Bodo,
wollte dich fragen, welche Farbe die Decals von dem 2015er Swoop 175 9.0 hatten? das schwarz-goldene (in Kashima-Ton). Wollte mir Decals für ein schwarzes Bike in Kashima-Optik anfertigen lassen. War das ev sogar ein RAL-Code, RAL 1036 Perlgold?
Beste Grüße u vielen Dank schonmal für deine Hilfe.


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. Mai 2016)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Hi Bodo,
> wollte dich fragen, welche Farbe die Decals von dem 2015er Swoop 175 9.0 hatten? das schwarz-goldene (in Kashima-Ton). Wollte mir Decals für ein schwarzes Bike in Kashima-Optik anfertigen lassen. War das ev sogar ein RAL-Code, RAL 1036 Perlgold?
> Beste Grüße u vielen Dank schonmal für deine Hilfe.


Frag doch mal bei Andi an ich habe keine Daten Lack Nr.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Mai 2016)

Hi Bodo, ich habe eine Frage zum Slide 160Carbon 9.0 HD: Lässt sich der 2-fach Antrieb 26/36 einfach auf Einfach-Kettenblatt 30T umbauen oder braucht es da eine andere Kurbel? Leider gefällt mir am 9.0 die Pike 2P nicht, aber 2-fach brauche ich auch nicht.


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. Mai 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> hallo @BODOPROBST
> Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Slide.
> Das untere Dämpferlager hat MASSIV Spiel.
> Auch als Ing kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, wie du das ausgelegt hast und demzufolge was nicht stimmt.
> ...


Sollte nicht sein. Ist ein RS Garantie Fall, weis auch das man lieber für ein paar Euro Buchsen von Fox oder Huber reinmacht aber ich
Bekomme bei Sram auf meine Nachfrage gesagt es gibt keine Reklas was ich den wollte.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## DeadMeat (8. Mai 2016)

Moin Bodo,
was wiegt denn der Slide Carbon 160 (2015er X01) Rahmen im Vergleich zum aktuellen Slide 150 Rahmen?
Am besten beides Gr. M
Zum Slide 160 Carbon habe ich im Internet Angaben mit 2,2-2,3 kg ohne Dämpfer gefunden.
Zum Slide 150 leider nichts.

Danke & Gruß
Oli


----------



## everywhere.local (8. Mai 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Sollte nicht sein. Ist ein RS Garantie Fall, weis auch das man lieber für ein paar Euro Buchsen von Fox oder Huber reinmacht aber ich
> Bekomme bei Sram auf meine Nachfrage gesagt es gibt keine Reklas was ich den wollte. Gruß Bodo


HAllo Bodo, danke nochmal für deine Antwort, wir hatten das doch schon geklärt 
Also es war (scheinbar) nicht der Rahmen.
Zuerst hatte ich die Buchsen getauscht und gefettet, dann war das Spiel eigentlich verschwunden, kam aber nach 3 Ausfahrten wieder. Nun habe ich noch die Dämpferschrauben gewechselt und es SCHEINT behoben... mal sehen 
Ich hoffe, es ist nicht doch der Rahmen.


----------



## beutelfuchs (8. Mai 2016)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> Glueckwunsch zum Testsieg des Slide 140 in der Bike, meine Frau liebt das Teil (und faehrt mir seit neuestem davon damit).
> Im Test wurde unter anderem erwaehnt, dass Radon nach anderen Kritiken an den zu schmalen Reifen einen Satz 2.35"er Schwalbe zusaetzlich mit liefert.
> Bei unserer Lieferung Anfang Februar war leider nichts dergleichen dabei. Bike-Discount stellt sich leider taub dazu. Sie wuerden nur das 1:1 ausliefern, was von Radon kommt.
> Hat sich die Bike das ausgedacht oder hatten wir einfach Pech? Irgendeine Chance, noch an die dicken Schlappen zu kommen?


Radon hat mir tatsaechlich zwei Schwalbe 2.35'er Evo Reifen nachgeschickt. Zu einem Bike, welches nie damit beworben wurde und laengst bezahlt war. Da mit der Post erst was schief ging, gab's noch ein Shirt oben drauf. Gestern war Frauchen zum ersten mal damit im Trailpark und mir ist aufgefallen, wie aktiv der Hinterbau selbst bei ihren 50 Kilochen gearbeitet hat, ohne, dass man den SAG kuenstlich hoch waehlen musste.
@Radon-Bikes @BODOPROBST  Einfach ganz grosse Klasse!

Einen Vorschlag haette ich trotzdem: Obwohl sie mit 1.63m und 80cm Innenbeinlaenge schon extrem lange Beine hat, ist das Sitzrohr in S arg grenzwaertig, Reverb sitzt quasi auf Anschlag im Rahmen. Ich denke mit der Verfuegbarkeit von versenkbaren Stuetzen in allen Laengen sollte dazu in Zukunft hoffentlich kein Grund mehr bestehen.


----------



## onkel_scheune (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo Bodo,
kannst du bzgl. des aktuellen 160er Slide sagen ob es Dämpfer gibt, die man nicht verbauen kann? Mir ist so, dass ich irgendwo gelesen hatte, dass Coil Dämpfer nicht passen. Hoffentlich irre ich mich da.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. Mai 2016)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> kannst du bzgl. des aktuellen 160er Slide sagen ob es Dämpfer gibt, die man nicht verbauen kann? Mir ist so, dass ich irgendwo gelesen hatte, dass Coil Dämpfer nicht passen. Hoffentlich irre ich mich da.
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas


Ja Vivid und X2 passen nicht. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Mai 2016)

Wird die Geo vom 160er für 2017 so bleiben, wie sie ist, oder modifiziert? Danke.


----------



## filiale (10. Mai 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wird die Geo vom 160er für 2017 so bleiben, wie sie ist, oder modifiziert? Danke.



siehe Post #61 und folgende mit Korrektur wegen Schreibfehler

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neues-jahr-neue-bikes-wuensche-fuer-mj-2017.783519/page-3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (10. Mai 2016)

moin zusammen,wollte mal wissen welches dämpfer.-und gabelöl bei der pike und dem monarch plus rc3 dämpfer verwendet wird????mein slide ist der absolute hammer,danke bodo!!!!!


----------



## bullswildrush (10. Mai 2016)

In die Pike kommt 0w30 rein


----------



## MoBo301 (10. Mai 2016)

Hallo Bodo,

Ist dir bekannt, dass der Fox Dämpfer vom 2016er Slide Carbon 160 27,5 bei voller Ausfederung am Sattelrohr anschlägt? 

Beim 2015er und dem dort verbauten Rock shox Monarch besteht das Problem nicht.

Sehr sehr ärgerlich bei einem Enduro bike. Zudem hatte ich bei den beiden slides davor keine Probleme.  Und bei diesem 35km gefahrenen bereits 3....

Bitte einmal prüfen lassen.
Ich bin auf das Ergebniss gespannt. 


Gruß MoBo


----------



## PikayHoSo (5. Juni 2016)

Hi @BODOPROBST ,

eine Frage - die Winterfahrten haben dem Steuersatz meines 2016 Slide 140 doch wohl etwas arg zugesetzt.
Wo bekomme ich den Ersatz dafür her, bzw. wie lautet denn die genaue Acros Artikelbezeichnung? Unter AIX-315 finde ich irgendwie nix ...

Danke!


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. Juni 2016)

MoBo301 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> Ist dir bekannt, dass der Fox Dämpfer vom 2016er Slide Carbon 160 27,5 bei voller Ausfederung am Sattelrohr anschlägt?
> 
> ...


Habe das bei 5 Rahmen Getestet und konnte es bei einen Rahmen wenn ich den Endanschlag ganz zusammen Drücken konnte ich es auch erreichen
aber nur wenn ich den Dämpfer 66mm Hub abgerungen habe. Was im normalen Fahrbetrieb nicht vorkommen soll. Frage wie viel Sack hat
der Dämpfer sollte 25-28 haben wenn er weniger als 35% hat sollte das nicht möglich sein sonst ist der Dämpfer nicht ok. Oder dein Rahmen
ist da nicht Ordnung .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## marcy2 (13. Juni 2016)

Hm, heute ist mir doch tatsächlich ne Speiche gerissen am 2014er Slide 130 (Crossmax ST, HR Antriebsseite) bei meinen schlanken 50kg. Irgendwie habe ich kein Glück mit den Mavic Zeugs. Irgendwas ist immer. Eine Frage, bekommt man die Speichen wirklich nur als 11er Set oder kann ich irgendwie eine oder zwei einzelne bekommen? Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (14. Juni 2016)

marcy2 schrieb:


> Hm, heute ist mir doch tatsächlich ne Speiche gerissen am 2014er Slide 130 (Crossmax ST, HR Antriebsseite) bei meinen schlanken 50kg. Irgendwie habe ich kein Glück mit den Mavic Zeugs. Irgendwas ist immer. Eine Frage, bekommt man die Speichen wirklich nur als 11er Set oder kann ich irgendwie eine oder zwei einzelne bekommen? Gruß


Wende dich doch mal an den Mavic Kundend. der kann dir sicher weiterhelfen . Die ST wahren früher meine Lieblinge da sie meine 100kg
problemlos Weggesteckt haben.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Deleted 348981 (27. Juni 2016)

Hallo @BODOPROBST 

zunächst vielen Dank für deine Beratung zur Rahmengrößse Swoop 200 8.0.

Gestern die erste Runde gefahren, ich bin begeistert. Rad läuft super und passt perfekt.

Jedoch habe ich eine Frage:
Ich fahre ebenfalls ein Slide aus 2015 (26 LE). Der matte Lack vom Slide ist wirklich unverwüstlich. Er hat selbst gröbste Einschläge und ewiges Kabelgeschrubber ohne Murren ertragen.
Beim Swoop (Glanzlack) habe ich nach der ersten 2 (!) Stündigen Session bereits massiv Lackabrieb durch die Züge vorne am Steuerrohr. Abkleben wollte ich die Stellen sowieso, aber dass eine kurze Ausfahrt derart heftige Spuren hinterlässt, hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten.
Außerdem haben kleinste Steinschläge am Unterrohr den Lack massivst beschädigt. Es gab keinerlei Aufsetzer oder ähnliches, sondern einfach nur Kiesel die hochgeschleudert wurden.
Wurde die Lackzusammensetzung irgendwie verändert? Hattet Ihr da schon öfter Probleme? Ich bin wirklich verwundert, denn bisher gab es wie gesagt keinerlei Grund zur Klage..
Es wunder mich doch massiv dass der Lack an einem All Mountain stabiler und haltbarer scheint als an einem Downhiller...
Vielleicht ja auch für @Radon-Bikes nicht uninteressant?


----------



## bullswildrush (27. Juni 2016)

Ich hab das slide 27,5 HD aus 2015 auch hier sieht der Lack aus als hätte es 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel der Lack ist so empfindlich, das ist unvorstellbar


----------



## trackspeed80 (2. Juli 2016)

Hi Bodo

ich habe Interesse an einem Skeen 120 und bräuchte einen Tip zur Rahmengröße

ich bin 188cm Groß mit einer SL von 92.

somit lande ich in etwa bei 21Zoll nach Rechner. Mein Swoop 175 ist ein 20er.

würdest Du als Tourer das Skeen eher sportlich in 22 empfehlen oder 20Zoll?

Grüße Andreas


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Juli 2016)

trackspeed80 schrieb:


> Hi Bodo
> 
> ich habe Interesse an einem Skeen 120 und bräuchte einen Tip zur Rahmengröße
> 
> ...


Also bei mir 20" ( 190/91 ) aber ich kann auch 22" fahren geht nach 2-3 Fahrten genauso .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## trackspeed80 (2. Juli 2016)

Oki doki

wie stark ist dann die Sattelüberhöhung?

musst Du die Sattelstütze weit rausziehen?

Grüße


----------



## Florian301 (5. Juli 2016)

@BODOPROBST:
Da ich super zufrieden mit dem Skeen 100 9.0 bin, überlege ich für meine Freundin das 100 8.0 zu bestellen. Dieses hat ja nur an der Gabel einen Lockout. Lässt sich der Lockout auch einfach für den Dämpfer nachrüsten, oder ist das ein teurer und größerer Aufwand?

Danke!


----------



## T212 (5. Juli 2016)

Da ist doch ein RS Monarch RT dran, der hat eine verstellbare Druckstufe, da muss nichts umgebaut werden. Zwar wird der Dämpfer nicht komplett geblockt, aber das ist sowieso selten bis nie sinnvoll. Was fehlt ist die Fernbedienung. Die lässt sich auch nicht nachrüsten.


----------



## Markus12 (8. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

damit das nicht untergeht wollte ich das mit dem empfindlichen Lack nochmal bestätigen (Slide Carbon 160 2016).

Ansonsten könnte es eigentlich nicht besser sein!

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 348981 (8. Juli 2016)

@BODOPROBST 
Muss leider auch nochmal nachschieben...Es ist wirklich unglaublich wieviel alten Fahrradschlauch ich mittlerweile schon um die Kettenstreben vom Swoop 200 wickeln musste.
An Schaltwerk und Kette gibt es eigentlich nix zu mäkeln, leider reichen aber schon wirklich die winzig kleinsten Berührungen aus um tiefe Macken auf den Streben zu hinterlassen.

Habe mittlerweile auch alle Stellen wo irgendwas scheuern könnte (z.B. Züge) großzügig mit All Mountain Style Schutzfolie abgeklebt...sieht leider nicht wirklich geil aus und kann ja auch irgendwie nicht die wahre Idee sein...

Mich würde interessieren ob ich einen "Montagsrahmen" habe oder ob wirklich alle Swoop 200 diese Probleme haben. Wie ich bereits sagte: Kann ja eigentlich nicht sein dass der Lack vom All Mountain mehr aushält als der vom Downhiller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mopar (10. Juli 2016)

Hallo Bodo,

ich möchte mein Slide Carbon 160 9.0 aus 2014 (XT 2x10) auf 1x11 X01 umbauen. Muss ich dafür das Tretlager tauschen?

Grüße
Pierre


----------



## NicoBacker (15. Juli 2016)

@BODOPROBST 

Erstmal ein großes Lob für so ein klasse Fahrrad ;-) 
Ich fahre seit März ein Radon skeen 100 9.0 dazu habe ich zum Rahmen eine frage! Sind für den Rahmen kleine Sprünge über im Weg liegende Bäume Oder beziehungsweise kleine Drops bis Ca sagen wie 50 cm ein Problem ?! Oder wie ist deine Einschätzung bei einem Fahrer Gewicht mit Rucksack Bis höchstens 80 kg habe Angst das Fahrrad zu überlasten 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Nico


----------



## BODOPROBST (16. Juli 2016)

mopar schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> ich möchte mein Slide Carbon 160 9.0 aus 2014 (XT 2x10) auf 1x11 X01 umbauen. Muss ich dafür das Tretlager tauschen?
> 
> ...


Ja und nein . Wenn du die Kurbel wechselst auf Sram ja , baust du nur ein neues Kettenblatt drauf nein.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (16. Juli 2016)

NicoBacker schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> 
> Erstmal ein großes Lob für so ein klasse Fahrrad ;-)
> Ich fahre seit März ein Radon skeen 100 9.0 dazu habe ich zum Rahmen eine frage! Sind für den Rahmen kleine Sprünge über im Weg liegende Bäume Oder beziehungsweise kleine Drops bis Ca sagen wie 50 cm ein Problem ?! Oder wie ist deine Einschätzung bei einem Fahrer Gewicht mit Rucksack Bis höchstens 80 kg habe Angst das Fahrrad zu überlasten
> ...


Bei kleinen Sprüngen sehe ich kein Problem.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Lullu (22. Juli 2016)

Hallo Bodo,

ich baue gerade ein Bike um einen Slide 150 Rahmen 2013 auf.
Leider fehlen mir hier die Zuganschläge am Unterrohr und die Abdeckung am Sitzrohr.
Hast du eine Idee wo ich diese bekommen könnte?

Hab es schon beim Bike-Discount versucht.
Hier bekamm ich nur die Antwort "Teile sind leider nicht mehr verfügbar".

Eventuell gibt es ja auch aus neueren Modellen was "passgenaues"

Schonmal vielen Dank und Grüße

Dominik


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Juli 2016)

Lullu schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> ich baue gerade ein Bike um einen Slide 150 Rahmen 2013 auf.
> Leider fehlen mir hier die Zuganschläge am Unterrohr und die Abdeckung am Sitzrohr.
> ...


Wende dich bitte mal an den Andi der ist in Bonn.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Juli 2016)

Lullu schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> ich baue gerade ein Bike um einen Slide 150 Rahmen 2013 auf.
> Leider fehlen mir hier die Zuganschläge am Unterrohr und die Abdeckung am Sitzrohr.
> ...





BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Wende dich bitte mal an den Andi der ist in Bonn.   Gruß Bodo



Ich schaue gleich nach uns sende dir eine PN.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## PikayHoSo (26. Juli 2016)

@Radon-Bikes 

Entweder bin ich zu doof oder der bike-discount Shop ist doch ein klein wenig unübersichtlich aufgebaut.
Was muss ich denn bestellen, wenn ich mir die Hinterbaulager für ein aktuelles Slide Carbon 140 zulegen möchte?

Herzlichen Dank und bis dann,

Patrik


----------



## firevsh2o (8. August 2016)

@BODOPROBST

Ich möchte mir an dieser Stelle was für das neue Slide Carbon wünschen und zwar die Möglichkeit einen durchgehenden Schaltzug zu verlegen. 

Heuer bin ich eigentlich schon fast dauernd im Regen unterwegs und wenn ich es genau nehmen würde, müsste ich jeden Monat den Schaltzug wechseln. Außerdem sollte der Zug nicht mehr unter dem Tretlager verlaufen, da habe ich mir schon mehrmals einen Ast eingefangen obwohl ich den Bogen schon so eng wie möglich gezogen habe und die Bremsleitung schon übers Tretlager läuft. 

Was Positives muss ich aber auch noch anbringen. Das Slide ist das bislang beste und sorgloseste Bike das ich je hatte. Auch das Service ist top. Mittlerweile bin ich mit Reverb Nr. 4 unterwegs und immer hat die Abwicklung des Garantiefalles absolut schnell und unkompliziert funktioniert. Auch für meine gebrochene Kettenstrebe hatte ich innerhalb einer Woche Ersatz da. Bei anderen Versendern bekommt man in der Zeit noch nicht einmal eine Rückmeldung. Dafür wirklich ein großes, großes Lob an Radon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alvis (23. August 2016)

Mahlzeit 
@Radon-Bikes
@BODOPROBST 

ich bin gerade dabei meine ZR RACE 7.0 29
aus 2015 aufzufrischen. 
Nach nun 16 Monaten und 6000km habe ich ein wenig getauscht. 
Nun ist der Steuersatz dran ...
Ganz ehrlich. ...
Mit dem habe ich mich nicht wirklich beschäftigt. ..
Welchen kann ich nehmen steht nur Basic Taper.
Fsa No. 10 
Oder was anderes 

Am liebsten wären mir 2 bis 3 links zu Produkten die ich verwenden kann.



Natürlich können sich alle die sich auskennen äußern.

Danke


----------



## alvis (24. August 2016)

Hallo 
Sonst jemand hier der mir einen Tipp geben kann.... 
Frage steht oben.......
Ich habe echt keine Ahnung


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. August 2016)

alvis schrieb:


> Hallo
> Sonst jemand hier der mir einen Tipp geben kann....
> Frage steht oben.......
> Ich habe echt keine Ahnung





alvis schrieb:


> Hallo
> Sonst jemand hier der mir einen Tipp geben kann....
> Frage steht oben.......
> Ich habe echt keine Ahnung


Hab doch mal etwas Geduld, Bedarf ein ZS44 oben ein IS52 unten für weideres bitte Sag was du anlegen möchtest geht von 30-200.-€.
Für Vorschläge was du kaufst bitte den Andi fragen ist in Bonn.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. August 2016)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> 
> Ich möchte mir an dieser Stelle was für das neue Slide Carbon wünschen und zwar die Möglichkeit einen durchgehenden Schaltzug zu verlegen.
> 
> ...


Danke noch lieber wäre es uns ohne die Kettenstrebe war aber ein Fehler am Anfang der Fertigung. Ja bei den Nachfolger gibt es eine andere
Zugführung.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## alvis (24. August 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hab doch mal etwas Geduld, Bedarf ein ZS44 oben ein IS52 unten für weideres bitte Sag was du anlegen möchtest geht von 30-200.-€.
> Für Vorschläge was du kaufst bitte den Andi fragen ist in Bonn.   Gruß Bodo



Danke dir 

Verwirrt mich noch mehr.....
Ich glaube ich brauch nen Link


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. August 2016)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> 
> Entweder bin ich zu doof oder der bike-discount Shop ist doch ein klein wenig unübersichtlich aufgebaut.
> Was muss ich denn bestellen, wenn ich mir die Hinterbaulager für ein aktuelles Slide Carbon 140 zulegen möchte?
> ...


Hybrid Lager sind Super siehe bei B. D. unter Lagersätze.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exbonner (25. August 2016)

Wird es für 2017 ein neues -wesentlich geändertes- Slide 130 29er HD geben?


----------



## Chillout_KA (27. August 2016)

@BODOPROBST

Guten Morgen Bodo,

Wir haben hier ein Slide 125 SL Diva aus dem Jahr 2013, Klasse Rahmen für Ladys !
Sie würde nun gerne das Fahrwerk auf Rockshox umstellen, Gabel habe ich gesehen das das Diva Modell die Rock Shox Reba verbaut hatte , scheint also damals auch eure erste Wahl gewesen zu sein. Die haben wir auch im Auge.

Zum Dämpfer. : ist doch 190x51?
Was würdest du beim Dämpfer empfehlen aus dem Hause Rockshox? Ich dachte an einen Monarch RL oder RT3? Meinst du der M/M Tune passt im Slide mit ner Leichten Fahrerin? Macht die DebonAir - Kammer Sinn?

Würde mich freuen wenn du uns ein wenig helfen könntest.

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. August 2016)

exbonner schrieb:


> Wird es für 2017 ein neues -wesentlich geändertes- Slide 130 29er HD geben?


Nein es wird überhaut keine Änderungen am 130er geben . Neu das Skeen 120 / 29" mit 130er Gabel aber das Slide 130 wird leider nicht
fortgeführt mit seinen zwar nicht leichten aber alles mitmachenden Rahmen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. August 2016)

Chillout2013 schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> 
> Guten Morgen Bodo,
> 
> ...


RS hat leider die Entwicklung der 32er Gabeln etwas schleifen lassen, aber wenn du mit der Reba zufrieden bist ist das ok. Bei den Dämpfer
Monarch RT3 geht in M/M aber CL währe besser. Bei der Kammer ist HT am besten für das Bike, mit der STD nutzt du den Federweg nicht
ganz aus Debon kann sein Serie etwas zu Flupig ev. so 3 Spacer aber erst Testen liegt am Biker oder Bikerin.Länge ist ok.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Chillout_KA (31. August 2016)

Danke für die Auskunft !


----------



## sp00n82 (8. September 2016)

@BODOPROBST, @Radon-Bikes
Gibt es für das Slide 150 aus 2014 eine Übersicht über das Hebelverhältnis? Das durchschnittliche Verhältnis liegt ja bei ca. 2,7 (154mm Federweg bei 57mm Hub), habt ihr Werte für das Anfangs- und das Endverhältnis, bzw. ein Diagramm über den Verlauf (mit Werten)?

Sowas in der Art:


----------



## knetis (9. September 2016)

@BODOPROBST 

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Slide 140 7.0 aus 2014 oder 13, also den alten Alu "Klassiker" und finde das Rad auch immer noch super (trotz 26") 

Nun habe ich noch eune Reverb Stealth rumliegen und das bringt mich zu folgender Frage:

Kann ich an einer bestimmten Stelle ein *Loch für die Stealth bohren* ohne Angst haben zu müssen? Keine Garantie, wie kann man nur....ja ich weiß. Trotzdem wurde es mich interessieren. 
Falls das als Anstiftung angesehen wird bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen, erwarte die verbalen Prügel aber trotzdem hätte ich gern ein pro/contra Argument.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. September 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST, @Radon-Bikes
> Gibt es für das Slide 150 aus 2014 eine Übersicht über das Hebelverhältnis? Das durchschnittliche Verhältnis liegt ja bei ca. 2,7 (154mm Federweg bei 57mm Hub), habt ihr Werte für das Anfangs- und das Endverhältnis, bzw. ein Diagramm über den Verlauf (mit Werten)?
> 
> Sowas in der Art:
> ...


Diagramm kann ich keins Veröffentlichen aber ist leicht Degressiv, start 2,63 ende 2,84.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. September 2016)

knetis schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


Ja Garantie geht nicht, etwa 30mm über BB auf der linken Seite geht auch links nach vorn.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Cube_Heinz (18. September 2016)

Hallo Bodo,

ich baue gerade einen 2014er Slide, 130, 29" Rahmen neu auf. Welche Steuersatz Lager sind denn da verbaut (Maße) und was wäre aus Deiner Sicht ein empfehlenswertes Lager?
Vielen Dank und Grüße Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PikayHoSo (21. Oktober 2016)

Vincy schrieb:


> Da fehlt die kleine Senkkopfschraube, die das Insert mit dem Schaltauge zusammenhält.
> Die geht leicht verloren, unbedingt mit Loctite sichern.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 441680


Hi,

kann mich hier einer bitte erleuchten, wie man diesen "ovalen" Einsatz nennt?

Danke und bis dann!


----------



## Cubeamsrider (21. Oktober 2016)

X-12 Gewindeinsert. Das gibt es auch bei Cube.


----------



## PikayHoSo (21. Oktober 2016)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> X-12 Gewindeinsert. Das gibt es auch bei Cube.


Erstmal Danke, aber da finde ich nicht die ovalen, habe ich Tomaten auf meinem Google?


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Oktober 2016)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke, aber da finde ich nicht die ovalen, habe ich Tomaten auf meinem Google?


Das neue Schaltauge besteht aus zwei Teilen nehme an du meinst den Teil der die Achse aufnimmt. Gruß Bodo


----------



## jsunny (24. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ich fahre seit Anfang des Jahres mit Begeisterung ein 2016'er Slide 130 9.0. Tolles Bike! Um eventuellen Lieferschwierigkeiten zuvor zu kommen möchte ich mir schon mal vorab die Komponenten für die Hinterbau Wartung bestellen. Sind die folgenden Komponenten die passenden:

1.) Radon Dämpferschraubenset für Slide / Stage
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-daempferschraubenset-fuer-slide-stage-142985

2.) Radon Lager-/Schraubensatz Umlenkhebel/ Sitzstrebe
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-lager-schraubensatz-umlenkhebel-sitzstrebe-2-58337

Mehr wird für die Große Wartung nicht benötigt, oder?

Danke Vorab!!!

JC


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. Oktober 2016)

jsunny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre seit Anfang des Jahres mit Begeisterung ein 2016'er Slide 130 9.0. Tolles Bike! Um eventuellen Lieferschwierigkeiten zuvor zu kommen möchte ich mir schon mal vorab die Komponenten für die Hinterbau Wartung bestellen. Sind die folgenden Komponenten die passenden:
> 
> ...


Glaube nicht das du die Schrauben austauschen mußt . Wen dann ev. einen Hybrid Lagersatz kaufen ist super und bei den Dämpfern geht
nur das Lager nicht die Schraube kaputt , da auf die neuen Fox zurückgreifen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## jsunny (24. Oktober 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Glaube nicht das du die Schrauben austauschen mußt . Wen dann ev. einen Hybrid Lagersatz kaufen ist super und bei den Dämpfern geht
> nur das Lager nicht die Schraube kaputt , da auf die neuen Fox zurückgreifen.  Gruß Bodo



DANKE!!!

mach ich.

Grüße,

JC


----------



## le duy nhut (27. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Herr Probst, wann werden denn die Austattungsmerkmale des e-slide bekannt gegeben? Können Sie da schon einen Termin nennen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. Oktober 2016)

le duy nhut schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Probst, wann werden denn die Austattungsmerkmale des e-slide bekannt gegeben? Können Sie da schon einen Termin nennen?



Hi,

wir werden unsere neuen Modelle und Spezifikationen in den nächsten Wochen präsentieren und viele Modelle bereits ab Ende November auf unserer Webseite präsentieren können. Hier findest Du bereits ein paar Infos: 

http://www.bike-magazin.de/e_mtb/e_...-neuheiten-radon-slide-140-hybrid/a34098.html

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritzz75 (29. Oktober 2016)

Hi, 

bezüglich der neuen Jealous Hardtails... welche Größe müsst ich wohl anpeilen? Bin 186cm, Schrittlänge 92,5cm.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## BockAufBiken (30. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Bodo,
der Steuersatz von meinem Swoop175 6.0 läuft sehr rau. Ich hab mal alles auseinander genommen um zu prüfen, welche Lager durch sind. Jetzt habe ich festgestellt, dass das obere Lager gar kein geschlossenes Kugellager ist.
Ich will den Steuersatz jetzt gegen was vernüftiges tauschen. Wie sind denn die max. Einbautiefen für die Lagerschalen. Konnte da leider im Netz nix finden. Vllt. kannst du mir da weiter helfen?


----------



## BODOPROBST (31. Oktober 2016)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> der Steuersatz von meinem Swoop175 6.0 läuft sehr rau. Ich hab mal alles auseinander genommen um zu prüfen, welche Lager durch sind. Jetzt habe ich festgestellt, dass das obere Lager gar kein geschlossenes Kugellager ist.
> Ich will den Steuersatz jetzt gegen was vernüftiges tauschen. Wie sind denn die max. Einbautiefen für die Lagerschalen. Konnte da leider im Netz nix finden. Vllt. kannst du mir da weiter helfen?


Steuersatz ist oben ZS44 unten IS52.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (31. Oktober 2016)

Fritzz75 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bezüglich der neuen Jealous Hardtails... welche Größe müsst ich wohl anpeilen? Bin 186cm, Schrittlänge 92,5cm.
> 
> Danke und Grüße


Würde sagen geht L und XL , du hast die Wahl .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## phil108 (2. November 2016)

@BODOPROBST 
Habe einen Black sin xx.o 2015 ist es möglich einen Steuersatz zu verbaun das den Lenkwinkel um 0,5° abflächt ?


----------



## Vincy (8. November 2016)

*Interview mit Bodo Probst: 20 Jahre Erfahrung und das Radon Swoop 200*

*Bodo Probst ist mit 20 Jahren Mountainbike-Erfahrung eine Wissensinstitution. Wir haben ihn zu seinem Werdegang und den Entwicklungsprozess des Radon Swoop 200 interviewt.*
http://prime-mountainbiking.de/bodo-probst-radon-swoop-pid12789/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axelx (22. November 2016)

Hallo,
An meinem 2013er Stage in 20" ist im Auslieferungszustand ein Velo-Sattel verbaut, der unter dem Namen Radon verkauft wurde.
Dieser ist jetzt leider durch einen Sturz verbogen.
Da ich mit dem Sattel immer zufrieden war, würde ich den gleichen gerne wieder verbauen.
Kann mir jemand die genaue Model Bezeichnung nennen oder eine Alternative mit ähnlichen Maßen?
Vielen Dank


----------



## filiale (23. November 2016)

Eine Modellbezeichnung dafür gibt es nicht weil es ein Erstausrüster Sattel ist den man auch von Radon selbst so nicht nachkaufen kann. Man geht davon aus das der Kunde den Sattel sehr wahrscheinlich tauscht weil die Hintern zu unterschiedlich sind. Ich bin damals auf ebay Kleinanzeigen / Bikemarkt fündig geworden. Einfach nach Radon Sattel suchen und sich anhand des Bildes orientieren.


----------



## axelx (23. November 2016)

Ok, trotzdem danke. ich werde mal mein Glück versuchen. Ansonsten muss ich mich eben durchprobieren.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (24. November 2016)

@axelx hab noch nen radon sattel bei mir rumfliegen. kann dir gerne mal per pn ein bildchen schicken. hab da keinerlei verwendung mehr für. falls der passt, kannste den gegen nen schmalen taler haben.


----------



## der bergfloh (12. Dezember 2016)

@ Radon
Hat das skeen trail 27.5 2017 den gleichen Rahmen wie 2016?
Warum habt ihr keine Fox 34 am trail 10 verbaut?
Hätte meiner Meinung nach besser zum Zusatz Trail gepasst


----------



## dirk.68 (13. Dezember 2016)

Warum gibt es im nächsten Jahr kein Slide mit 29er Laufrädern?


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. Dezember 2016)

der bergfloh schrieb:


> @ Radon
> Hat das skeen trail 27.5 2017 den gleichen Rahmen wie 2016?
> Warum habt ihr keine Fox 34 am trail 10 verbaut?
> Hätte meiner Meinung nach besser zum Zusatz Trail gepasst


Ist ne 34er der Rahmen hat ne neue Geo.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MAster (21. Dezember 2016)

@BODOPROBST 
Hallo Hr. Probst,

ich habe eine Frage / Anregung bzgl. dem Swoop 170. Ich habe das Bike (XL bei 196) jetzt seit Anfang Juni und finde es auch echt gut, aber
es geht im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes echt unwillig auf's Hinterrad (z.B. zu meinem Swoop 200 in L  ). Ich habe eine 50er Vorbau mit dem RF Lenker in 35mm Rise.
Besonders, wenn man etwas "spielen" will und nicht Lichtgeschwindigkeit drauf hat ist es m.E. recht träge. Auch langsam gefahrene Drops sind schwierig / etwas unentspannt, da man gehörig Armpull braucht, um nicht vorne abzusacken.
Nun meine Fragen:
- Kann man da noch was bei dem Bike rausholen? Bei einem 35mm Vorbau hätte ich bedenken wegen Nervosität. Woran liegt das Verhalten?
- Ich hatte mir überlegt mit dem 3D-Drucker protoypische andere Flip-Chips zu erstellen, einen Satz mit einer mittigen Bohrungen und einen Satz mit der Bohrung auf hälfte der Seiten des Dreiecks. Was halten Sie davon?
- Planen sie künftig auch Headtubes, die für Reach-Adjsut Steuersätze gegeignet sind (ich empfinde die Idee super um den individuellen Bedürfnissen der Fahrer nachzukommen) ) ?

Grüße

MAster


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Dezember 2016)

MAster schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> Hallo Hr. Probst,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage / Anregung bzgl. dem Swoop 170. Ich habe das Bike (XL bei 196) jetzt seit Anfang Juni und finde es auch echt gut, aber
> ...


Zur Größe ev. für dich besser Gr. L da der ähnlicher zum 200er Gr. L . 
35mm Vorbau geht beim 170er ob er aber für dich besser ist, kommt es sehr stark auf eigenes Empfinden an.
Am Flip Chip geht glaub ich nicht viel. Sattel verrücken nach hinten testen.
Reach Adj. bin ich am Überlegen aber die 20mm die ein Mitbewerber verwendet sehe ich noch etwas Kritisch Lagerschale hat nur eine K. 
Befestigung bei unseren Swoop Carbon habe ich oben und unten ZS56 damit kann ich die reach um 10mm verändern. Winkelst. geht beim
Swoop 170 da unten nicht IS52 sondern ZS56 hat.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## MAster (22. Dezember 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Zur Größe ev. für dich besser Gr. L da der ähnlicher zum 200er Gr. L .
> 35mm Vorbau geht beim 170er ob er aber für dich besser ist, kommt es sehr stark auf eigenes Empfinden an.
> Am Flip Chip geht glaub ich nicht viel. Sattel verrücken nach hinten testen.
> Reach Adj. bin ich am Überlegen aber die 20mm die ein Mitbewerber verwendet sehe ich noch etwas Kritisch Lagerschale hat nur eine K.
> ...



Hallo Bodo,

kann man einen Rahmen in L bei euch einzelnen bekommen (bzw. brauch ich da ja nur den Hauptrahmen)?

Wenn das nicht geht, was 
http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/stretchset-reach-adjust-headset.htm






In der Variante EC44 / EC 56 bekomme ich 5mm weniger Reach und durch den höheren Aufbau auch einen bisschen flacheren 
Lenkwinkel bekommen (mein Steuerrohr sollte lang genug sein). Oder gibt es da Bedenken von der Haltbarkeitsseite von dir?

Danke & Grüße

MAster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Dezember 2016)

MAster schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> kann man einen Rahmen in L bei euch einzelnen bekommen (bzw. brauch ich da ja nur den Hauptrahmen)?
> 
> ...


Hätte keine Bedenken , aber ist von Radon nicht Getestet geht aber nur bei einer 11/8" Gabel. Rahmen müsstes du bei Andi nachfragen
ob in Bonn ev. ein Rahmen da währe.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MAster (22. Dezember 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hätte keine Bedenken , aber ist von Radon nicht Getestet geht aber nur bei einer 11/8" Gabel. Rahmen müsstes du bei Andi nachfragen
> ob in Bonn ev. ein Rahmen da währe.   Gruß Bodo



Hallo Bodo,
danke dafür, kleine Korrektur es gibt auch einen für Taper laut Webseite (except taper specific model).

So jetzt habe ich noch eine letzte Frage, ich habe von Fox einen Ersatz DHX2 (Swoop 200 9.0) als Factory bekommen (erstmal hab ich mich da gefreut ), dieser hat die Custom Tune ID:
C36Y 
2017, DHX2, F-S, TiN, HSC, LSC, HSR, LSR, FOX, AM, 9.5, 3.0, CF, Orange Logo
Jetzt hattes du mal geschrieben, dass du für das Team einen eigenen Tune CF RM gemacht hast:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/swoop-200-in-20-zu-gross.790798/page-2#post-13745018

Kannst du mir bitte sagen, was Ihr für einen Custom Tune ID ihr auf dem Dämpfer bei 200 Team habt?
Und passt der oben genannte Tune auch für das Swoop, bzw. ist es die selbe (mir fehlt da die Bezeichnung RM)?
Was stellt ihr als Auslieferungssetup von den Klicks her ein?

Danke und schöne Festtage,

MAster


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Dezember 2016)

MAster schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> danke dafür, kleine Korrektur es gibt auch einen für Taper laut Webseite (except taper specific model).
> 
> So jetzt habe ich noch eine letzte Frage, ich habe von Fox einen Ersatz DHX2 (Swoop 200 9.0) als Factory bekommen (erstmal hab ich mich da gefreut ), dieser hat die Custom Tune ID:
> ...


Zu den Steuersatz glaube da wird die Bauhöhe dann doch ganz erheblich steigen gibt dann bestimmt ein 1° flacheren Lenkwinkel was  sicher
die Fahreigenschaften in die nicht gewünschte Richtung gehen lässt . 
Mit den Dämpfern das ist ok der braucht kein besondere Rep. mehr kannst du Einstellen. Sollte so bei 6-12 Klicks richtig sein .  
Danke auch schöne Festtage.


----------



## picklock (27. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen, passt zwar nicht 100% hier in den Topic aber gibt es die Möglichkeit von Radon einen größeren Rahmen zu bekommen (wie oben erwähnt) ... hab meinen leider zu klein geordert bzw. erst nach ner Weile fahren festgestellt das L besser wäre wie M ... (obwohl das alte 175 in M sich gut angefühlt hat). Theoretisch müsste ja sogar der Hauptrahmen reichen .. umgebaut ist dann schnell .


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Dezember 2016)

picklock schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, passt zwar nicht 100% hier in den Topic aber gibt es die Möglichkeit von Radon einen größeren Rahmen zu bekommen (wie oben erwähnt) ... hab meinen leider zu klein geordert bzw. erst nach ner Weile fahren festgestellt das L besser wäre wie M ... (obwohl das alte 175 in M sich gut angefühlt hat). Theoretisch müsste ja sogar der Hauptrahmen reichen .. umgebaut ist dann schnell .


Kann ich dir so nicht Beantworten.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Dezember 2016)

Wünsche euch allen ein guten Rutsch.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Lateralus (1. Januar 2017)

Keine deutschen Fahrer/innen im XC-Team? Daumen hoch. Dann aber bitte 2020 bei Olympia und bei allen Veranstaltungen bis dahin nicht wegen Erfolgslosigkeit deutscher Fahrer/innen rumheulen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Januar 2017)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Keine deutschen Fahrer/innen im XC-Team? Daumen hoch. Dann aber bitte 2020 bei Olympia und bei allen Veranstaltungen bis dahin nicht wegen Erfolgslosigkeit deutscher Fahrer/innen rumheulen.


Wie hatten 2 Deutsche Fahrerinnen auf unser Liste aber!!!	Gruß Bodo


----------



## brösmeli (2. Januar 2017)

Wird es dieses jahr noch ein xc carbon fully extra light für die wc pros geben? Wurde das hier schon mal diskutiert?
Heute jahren ja fast alle nur noch mit den fullys. Das jealous wär ja fast ein exot unter den wc bikes. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (3. Januar 2017)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Wird es dieses jahr noch ein xc carbon fully extra light für die wc pros geben? Wurde das hier schon mal diskutiert?
> Heute jahren ja fast alle nur noch mit den fullys. Das jealous wär ja fast ein exot unter den wc bikes.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


Ja aber erst mal nur für die, ist ein Bike aus Deutscher Handarbeit das so nicht in die Serie umsetzbar ist. Aber an unseren neuen Race Fully 
wird voll Gearbeitet . Hatte vor 3 Jahren so ein Bike Entwickelt das wir dann aber nicht in Serie genommen haben. Danach auf den AL Skeen
ein Model mit 100 und 120 aus Carbon, da kam dann das Scott und sah fast gleich aus und meine Bonner haben das ganze gestoppt.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## filiale (3. Januar 2017)

ja das xc fully wurde schon diskutiert.wir hoffen alle auf mitte bis ende 2017.ich suche auch noch eines [emoji6] 

sent from smartphone


----------



## MAster (3. Januar 2017)

Hallo Bodo,

das Chrsitkind hat mir ein paar schicke neue Schuhe für mein Swoop 170 gebracht (Ex1501 30mm Boost hinten - EX 511 30 mm 32Loch vorne) nun überlege ich welche Sohlen da drauf passen, die der breiten Felge gerecht werden ^^
- Klassiker Vorne Schwalbe MM TS / Hinten HD PS - bzw. Rocket Rons wenn's hart ist
- oder Nobby Nic 2,6 - hast du mit denen im Swoop schon Erfahrung, stell mir die als Tubeless sehr spaßig vor?
Gehen die in den Rahmen bzw. meine NICHT-boost Lyrik?

Grüße

MAster


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. Januar 2017)

MAster schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> das Chrsitkind hat mir ein paar schicke neue Schuhe für mein Swoop 170 gebracht (Ex1501 30mm Boost hinten - EX 511 30 mm 32Loch vorne) nun überlege ich welche Sohlen da drauf passen, die der breiten Felge gerecht werden ^^
> - Klassiker Vorne Schwalbe MM TS / Hinten HD PS - bzw. Rocket Rons wenn's hart ist
> ...


MM vorn ist top aber nur für Touren aber nur als SnakeSkin für hinten ist dann der FA besser als der HD.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MAster (4. Januar 2017)

Ok, also von dem 2,6 Experiment mit Nobby Nic ist abzuraten ?


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. Januar 2017)

MAster schrieb:


> Ok, also von dem 2,6 Experiment mit Nobby Nic ist abzuraten ?


Weis es nicht da wir den Reifen noch nicht Geliefert bekommen hatten, aber im allgemeinen bin ich gegen die +Reifen auf den 170er etwas
Reserviert ganz toller Reifen solang du nicht wirklich schnell bist , dann aber S---- also nix fürs 170er.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (10. Januar 2017)

Hallo Bodo

Könntest du mir vielleicht  weiterhelfen ?

Passt diese Kettenblatt auf 2015 slide carbon X01 ?

Bionicon Kettenblatt B-Ring OVAL Direct Mount für SRAM BB30

https://www.bike-components.de/de/B...ct-Mount-fuer-SRAM-BB30-Auslaufmodell-p42999/


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. Januar 2017)

BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo
> 
> Könntest du mir vielleicht  weiterhelfen ?
> 
> ...


Muß gestehen weis ich nicht, meines Wissens nach gibt es keinen Unterschied außer der Achse BB30 Alu 30mm GPX Stahl 24mm . Sollte
passen an stelle des Sp. Beim XO1 Verbaut ist GPX .	Gruß Bodo


----------



## MAster (13. Januar 2017)

Hi Bodo,

hier in der Diskussion zum aktuellen Swoop 200 sind doch einige schwere Vorwürfe bzgl. der Dämpferbolzen geäußert worden,
daher meine Frage an dich welche Fahrräder betroffen sind oder woran man das erkennen kann?
Zudem noch eine Frage zu den erwähnten Schulterpass-Schrauben, kannst du bitte hier die genaue Bezeichnung (12.9 - Normteile?)
für deine Empfehlung nennen (ich würde mir die dann mal als Eratz leisten).
Und noch eine kleine Anregung von mir. Ich fände es besser, wenn Ihr Plastik-Schrauben für die Befestigung des Radon-Gabel-Bumpers
verwendet, die Metalleren haben mir schon nen Abdruck im Standrohr verpasst (leider verdrehen die von der Fox 40 zu leicht).

Danke & Grüße

MAster

P.S. Das Radel ist super stark , wem's zu der träge in der Luft, der sollte ein bisschen mehr in die Fitte gehen


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. Januar 2017)

MAster schrieb:


> Hi Bodo,
> 
> hier in der Diskussion zum aktuellen Swoop 200 sind doch einige schwere Vorwürfe bzgl. der Dämpferbolzen geäußert worden,
> daher meine Frage an dich welche Fahrräder betroffen sind oder woran man das erkennen kann?
> ...


Erkennen kann man es leider nicht, aber nach den Angaben unseres Lieferant sind alle Getauscht. Sicherheitshalber immer
mal festziehen. Schulterpass Schrauben sind M Bau Teile mit einer Geschliffen 8er Fläche und ein 6er Gewinde hab die DIN Nr.
aber nicht im Kopf. Geb sie dir nächste Woche, sind in 12.9 aber deswegen nicht Verz. oder ähnlich also Rosstschutz nicht ok.
Zu den Dämpferbolzen es gibt bei Handelsü. Dämpfern keine Schrauben über 8mm unser Übersetzung am ende liegt bei
2,5:1 also etwa in der mitte bei Vergleichbaren Bikes die breide des Bolzen ist 30mm also auch nicht besonders Breit ( Swoop 170
hat 42,2mm bei 2,45:1) also eigentlich schlechter Werde. Warum also diese Schäden konnte einen Fall nachvollziehen, war ein Kid 
der nur freunde mit einen Super Prog. D. Bike hat und unseren akt. Hinterbau genau so Eingestellt 40% S. und Com. voll auf und so 
bei unsauberer Fahrweise mehr Durchschläge Prov. wie ein Bender.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## vimann (17. Januar 2017)

Hallo Bodo, 
Kannst du etwas sagen wann das Slide Hybrid 140 verfügbar sein wird? Die Lieferzeiten von Haibike (und anderen Herstellern) sind ja jenseits von Gut und Böse. Ich wäre dann bereit endlich das Bike zu kaufen!  LG Viktor


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Januar 2017)

vimann schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> Kannst du etwas sagen wann das Slide Hybrid 140 verfügbar sein wird? Die Lieferzeiten von Haibike (und anderen Herstellern) sind ja jenseits von Gut und Böse. Ich wäre dann bereit endlich das Bike zu kaufen!  LG Viktor



Hi,

die SLIDE HYBRID Serie wird voraussichtlich ab April verfügbar sein - bis dahin ist noch ein wenig Geduld gefragt 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MAster (18. Januar 2017)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Erkennen kann man es leider nicht, aber nach den Angaben unseres Lieferant sind alle Getauscht. Sicherheitshalber immer
> mal festziehen. Schulterpass Schrauben sind M Bau Teile mit einer Geschliffen 8er Fläche und ein 6er Gewinde hab die DIN Nr.
> aber nicht im Kopf. Geb sie dir nächste Woche, sind in 12.9 aber deswegen nicht Verz. oder ähnlich also Rosstschutz nicht ok.
> Zu den Dämpferbolzen es gibt bei Handelsü. Dämpfern keine Schrauben über 8mm unser Übersetzung am ende liegt bei
> ...


Hi Bodo,

eine kleine Erinnerung von mir. Gut wären auch gleich die richtigen für das Swoop 170.

Danke

MAster


----------



## BODOPROBST (19. Januar 2017)

MAster schrieb:


> Hi Bodo,
> 
> eine kleine Erinnerung von mir. Gut wären auch gleich die richtigen für das Swoop 170.
> 
> ...


Sorry bin grad sehr Beschäftigt , ist ISO 7379.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## marolikun (24. Januar 2017)

Hallo Bodo,

ich würde gerne mein Swoop 170 9.0 2016 2x11 vom Monarch Plus zum Vivid Air Dämpfer umrüsten. Lt. Radon ist der Original Vivid Air leider eine angepasste Version. 
Welche Änderungen würdest du empfehlen, um eine ähnliche Optimierung zu erzeugen? Würdest du zu so einem Umbau anraten oder eher davon absehen?

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Markus


----------



## MAster (25. Januar 2017)

marolikun schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> ich würde gerne mein Swoop 170 9.0 2016 2x11 vom Monarch Plus zum Vivid Air Dämpfer umrüsten. Lt. Radon ist der Original Vivid Air leider eine angepasste Version.
> Welche Änderungen würdest du empfehlen, um eine ähnliche Optimierung zu erzeugen? Würdest du zu so einem Umbau anraten oder eher davon absehen?
> ...


Hi,

also den hatte ich auch und es war einfach ein normaler M/M Tune - Bodo hat mal geschrieben es gibt für den Vivid weniger Auswahl.
Ich würde dir aber was anderes empfehlen als den Vivid, war nicht so begeistert  - evtl. Sogar den neuen CC DBair (Il) oder X2 2Lever je nach Budget. Ich fahr nen DB CS und hab nen Monarch als Reserve 

Grüße 
MAster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (25. Januar 2017)

marolikun schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> ich würde gerne mein Swoop 170 9.0 2016 2x11 vom Monarch Plus zum Vivid Air Dämpfer umrüsten. Lt. Radon ist der Original Vivid Air leider eine angepasste Version.
> Welche Änderungen würdest du empfehlen, um eine ähnliche Optimierung zu erzeugen? Würdest du zu so einem Umbau anraten oder eher davon absehen?
> ...


Ich halte viel vom Vivid aber er hätte ein technische Erneuerung gebraucht, die wird aber nicht kommen Leiter. Wie soft wenn Marketing 
über die Techniker siegt . Ich kenne das !! Trotztem glaube ich das der Vivid immer noch einer der besten Dämpfer auf den Markt für das
Swoop 170 ist. Leiter können wir keine OEM Dämpfer verkaufen aber auch die A.M. Ausführung ist gut einstellbar. Nicht Fahren sollten den
Dämpfer Biker die viel Wiegetritt  fahren oder sehr unrund Treten.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## marolikun (25. Januar 2017)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ich halte viel vom Vivid aber er hätte ein technische Erneuerung gebraucht, die wird aber nicht kommen Leiter. Wie soft wenn Marketing
> über die Techniker siegt . Ich kenne das !! Trotztem glaube ich das der Vivid immer noch einer der besten Dämpfer auf den Markt für das
> Swoop 170 ist. Leiter können wir keine OEM Dämpfer verkaufen aber auch die A.M. Ausführung ist gut einstellbar. Nicht Fahren sollten den
> Dämpfer Biker die viel Wiegetritt  fahren oder sehr unrund Treten.  Gruß Bodo



Vielen Dank. 
Ich werde den dann sicherlich probieren und es ordentlich krachen lassen. Ich finde das Swoop einfach klasse, habe mich leider nur für die falsche Ausführung entschieden. 
Gerne weiter solche Bikes bauen


----------



## vimann (30. Januar 2017)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die SLIDE HYBRID Serie wird voraussichtlich ab April verfügbar sein - bis dahin ist noch ein wenig Geduld gefragt
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Hallo Andi, Danke für die Antwort. Bis April ist ja dann auch noch eine Weile . Wird es demnächst noch ein paar Informationen/Finale Bilder oder sonst etwas geben?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (31. Januar 2017)

vimann schrieb:


> Hallo Andi, Danke für die Antwort. Bis April ist ja dann auch noch eine Weile . Wird es demnächst noch ein paar Informationen/Finale Bilder oder sonst etwas geben?



Klar, sobald die Fotosamples komplett sind, können wir diese auf unserer Seite online schalten. Derzeit warten wir noch auf die letzten, fehlenden Parts.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## marolikun (31. Januar 2017)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ich halte viel vom Vivid aber er hätte ein technische Erneuerung gebraucht, die wird aber nicht kommen Leiter. Wie soft wenn Marketing
> über die Techniker siegt . Ich kenne das !! Trotztem glaube ich das der Vivid immer noch einer der besten Dämpfer auf den Markt für das
> Swoop 170 ist. Leiter können wir keine OEM Dämpfer verkaufen aber auch die A.M. Ausführung ist gut einstellbar. Nicht Fahren sollten den
> Dämpfer Biker die viel Wiegetritt  fahren oder sehr unrund Treten.  Gruß Bodo



Vivid ist drin, man merkt wirklich schon direkt den Unterschied. 
Eine Frage: sind Spacer (wieviele?) standardmäßig im Vivid des Swoops verbaut? Ich überlege wegen meinen gut 90kg, wie ich den Vivid anpassen sollte
Jemand einen Erfahrungswert?


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Februar 2017)

marolikun schrieb:


> Vivid ist drin, man merkt wirklich schon direkt den Unterschied.
> Eine Frage: sind Spacer (wieviele?) standardmäßig im Vivid des Swoops verbaut? Ich überlege wegen meinen gut 90kg, wie ich den Vivid anpassen sollte
> Jemand einen Erfahrungswert?


Serie hat keine Spacer sollte auch ohne Spacer gehen H. C. etwa 8-13 Klicks und etwa 16 bar. Habe selbst 100 kg netto geht gut. Ist einer
meiner Lieblingsd. schade das er nicht weider Entwickelt wird.Einbau von Spacern ist recht schwierig.	 Gruß Bodo


----------



## Mr.ed1te (2. Februar 2017)

Hallo Bodo ,
Ich versuche es wirklich seit einigen Tagen selber raus zu bekommen, bin mir aber leider immer noch unsicher. 
Ich möchte mir einen neuen laufradsatz für mein 2014 swoop175 kaufen. 
Egal wo ich lese steht überall geschrieben das die Hinterachse eine x12 142mm sein muss. Da ich vorher aber nochmal selber gemesen habe ist mir auf gefallen das die Breite von 142mm stimmt aber meine steckachse von den originalen Dt Swiss 1900 nur 10mm hat. Verstehe ich es falsch das mit 12x 142 Durchmesser der Achse x breite der Nabe gemeint ist? 
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn du mir ganz genau sagen könntest welche Maße für meine neue Hinterradnabe mit Zubehör benötige ✌️


----------



## MAster (7. Februar 2017)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Sorry bin grad sehr Beschäftigt , ist ISO 7379.	Gruß Bodo


Hi, ich hab die jetzt mal vermessen (siehe Anhang). Grundsätzlich gibt es nur zu kurz oder zu lang (5mm Schritte).
Was würdest du machen? Zu lang und dann Unterlegscheiben rein. Was hältst du von der Wahl der Muttern
und Spannscheiben?
Grüße
MAster


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. Februar 2017)

Mr.ed1te schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo ,
> Ich versuche es wirklich seit einigen Tagen selber raus zu bekommen, bin mir aber leider immer noch unsicher.
> Ich möchte mir einen neuen laufradsatz für mein 2014 swoop175 kaufen.
> Egal wo ich lese steht überall geschrieben das die Hinterachse eine x12 142mm sein muss. Da ich vorher aber nochmal selber gemesen habe ist mir auf gefallen das die Breite von 142mm stimmt aber meine steckachse von den originalen Dt Swiss 1900 nur 10mm hat. Verstehe ich es falsch das mit 12x 142 Durchmesser der Achse x breite der Nabe gemeint ist?
> Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn du mir ganz genau sagen könntest welche Maße für meine neue Hinterradnabe mit Zubehör benötige ✌️


Hinten ist Boost 148x12mm. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (8. Februar 2017)

MAster schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab die jetzt mal vermessen (siehe Anhang). Grundsätzlich gibt es nur zu kurz oder zu lang (5mm Schritte).
> Was würdest du machen? Zu lang und dann Unterlegscheiben rein. Was hältst du von der Wahl der Muttern
> und Spannscheiben?
> Grüße
> MAster


Waren glaub ich 30 und 40, aber genau weis ich es nicht mehr. Wenn ich in Bonn bin messe ich nochmal, Mutter habe ich immer Bundmutter
von Honda Motorrädern genommen aber geht auch alles andere.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## ASt (8. Februar 2017)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hinten ist Boost 148x12mm. Gruß Bodo


Sorry, aber kann das sein, dass der Rahmen aus 2014 Boost hat, wenn dieser 2015 soweit ich weiss veröffentlicht wurde?


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. Februar 2017)

ASt schrieb:


> Sorry, aber kann das sein, dass der Rahmen aus 2014 Boost hat, wenn dieser 2015 soweit ich weiss veröffentlicht wurde?


Sorry ich war unaufmerksam, war beim 170er beim 175er ist s 142x12mm.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Mr.ed1te (8. Februar 2017)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Sorry ich war unaufmerksam, war beim 170er beim 175er ist s 142x12mm.   Gruß Bodo


Danke für die Antworten. Nennt man es auch 142 x 12 wenn der gemessene Wert 10mm ist?


----------



## Florian301 (10. Februar 2017)

@BODOPROBST 

Ich fahre das 2016er Skeen 100 9.0. Dort ist ja der FSA No. 10 Taper Steuersatz verbaut. Dieser ja dieses extrem hohe Topcover (mit dem FSA Aufdruck), nennt man das so (siehe Foto)?! Kann man das bei diesem Steuersatz einfach austauschen gegen ein flacheres, oder muss man dann einen neuen Steuersatz verbauen?


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (11. Februar 2017)

@BODOPROBST 

habt ihr die rechte von stöckli für das neue xc fully gekauft?
ich persönlich fände es ein cleverer zug: 
- top bike
- stöckli erwägt ausstieg aus bike business
- reduziert time to market
- wird mit euren stückzahlen und dem direktversand (hoffentlich) auch für normalsterbliche bezahlbar

bin auf dein feedback gespannt... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian7 (18. Februar 2017)

Hallo Herr Probst,
ich besitze ein Slide Carbon 140 9.0, Modelljahr 2016.
Als Steuersatz ist ja ein "ACROS AiX integrated taper" verbaut, leider sind die Kugellager etwas rostig und ich möchte den Steuersatz bzw. Teile des Steuersatzes gerne erneuern.
Leider fehlt mir die Information/ Erfahrung wie ich einen passenden neuen Steuersatz finde. Nach welchem Typ muß ich suchen? Mich überfordert das große Angebot.
Sind die Kugellager eigentlich eingeklebt in den Carbonrahmen, derzeit lassen sich die Kugellager einfach entnehmen und wieder mit der Hand eindrücken.
Werden die Kugellager auch mit Fett eingedrückt/ eingebaut oder darf man das bei einem Carbonrahmen nicht?

Viele Fragen von einem Schrauberanfänger 

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Christian


----------



## filiale (19. Februar 2017)

Wenn Du die Kugellager bereits in der Hand hast , dann schau doch mal was drauf steht, notfalls mit dem Meßschieber messen...wenn Du die Maße hast...
Die neuen Lager bitte vor dem Einbau komplett mit Fett befüllen (also Dichtung abhebeln und Fett rein), sonst rosten die wieder.


----------



## christian7 (19. Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank,
habe gestern den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehen und heute alles nochmal auseinander gebaut.
Der verbaute Steuersatz ist Acros AiX 315, das untere Lager ist ein Acros AC 40 52 R1 double lib system, d.h. innen 40mm, aussen 52mm (paßt auch, habe ich mit Schieblehre kontrolliert , sicher ist sicher.
Das obere Lager ist ein AC 3041 36/45 RS HWG, d.h. innen 30mm, aussen 41mm.
Die Lager sitzen in den integrierten Lagerschalen (Rahmen) aus Carbon locker und lassen sich einfach einlegen, etwas Spiel verbleibt jedoch, oben und unten aber etwa gleich viel Spiel.

Was ich allerdings immer noch nicht weis: Fett auf die blauen Dichtungen der Lager, den Gabelkonus und zwischen Gabelschaft und Lager darf sicher sein und ist wichtig.
Aber was ist mit der Carbonlagerschale und dem Lager, kommt dort auch Fett rein/ hin? Im Internet schreiben viele das Kugellagerfette den Werkstoff Carbon anlösen kann, also nicht die Faser selbst, sondern den "Klebstoff" (Epoxi).

Wenn man Fett verwenden darf, welchen Hersteller kann man nehmen? ;-)

Gruß Christian7


----------



## filiale (19. Februar 2017)

christian7 schrieb:


> Fett auf die blauen Dichtungen der Lager



Nein, nicht drauf, sondern drunter ! Also mit der Nadel abhebeln und dann mit Fett befüllen (am Besten ein Seifenfreies, z.B. Bootsfett).

Den Rest kann ich Dir nicht beantworten.


----------



## Monsterwade (16. März 2017)

Hallo Bodo,

wieso liefert ihr eigentlich nicht in die Vereinigten Arabischen Emirate?

Würde gerne ein weiteres Bike bei euch bestellen, wohne aber mittlerweile in Dubai.
Gibt's da eine Möglichkeit? 

Gruß 
Micha


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. März 2017)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> wieso liefert ihr eigentlich nicht in die Vereinigten Arabischen Emirate?
> 
> ...


Frag doch mal Andi ob es da eine Möglichkeit gibt, ich habe dazu keinen Zugang .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## bullswildrush (19. März 2017)

Hey bodo. Brauch mal deinen Rat, an meinem slide HD von 2015 ist das obere Lager vom Steuersatz kaputt, nun hab ich ein cane creak 40 zs44 bestellt, muss ich die lagerschale die im Rahmen sitzt erneuern oder kann ich die einfach weiter verwenden?


----------



## danielf1 (20. März 2017)

Servus Bodo,

ich fahre ein Slide 150 9.0 HD Modell 2016, wirklich ein supergeiles Teil!
Könntest Du mir einen alternativen, vergleichbaren Dämpfer statt dem Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 empfehlen? Der verbaute Dämpfer ist super, aber wegen der Zusatzluftkammer ist eine Nutzung mit Trinkflasche sehr eingeschränkt. Wie wäre es mit dem Monarch RT3 Mid Reb Mid Comp oder einem Monarch RT3 DebonAir?
Ich fahre mit meinem Bike sehr viel in den Alpen, also nicht nur downhill sondern auch viel uphill. Den Monarch Plus RC3 nutze ich sicherlich max zu 70% aus.
Wichtig ist nur beim Dämpfertausch die 200x57 einzuhalten? Die Buchsen müssten ja passen, oder?

Schon mal vielen Dank! Gruß Daniel


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. März 2017)

xfr0stx schrieb:


> Ich würde den Dämpfer dir abkaufen


Ja du kannst auf den Monarch RT3 wechseln der Plus hat nur auf die dauer eine besser Perf. . Der 2017er mit SV und M-M geht gut. 
Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (31. März 2017)

xfr0stx schrieb:


> xxx


Habe kein Verkauf von Dämpfern. Bitte schau mal bei unseren Versand.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danielf1 (2. April 2017)

Servus Bodo,

ich habe jetzt den RT3 debon air (tune M/M) in meinem Slide 150 9.0 HD (Modell 2016) verbaut. Endlich Platz für die Getränkeflasche. Allerdings ist der Dämpfer sehr weich, trotz 290 dpi Luftdruck. Selbst im Lock-Modus wippt der Dämpfer/Hinterbau stark. Wie kann ich das beheben, oder doch wieder auf den alten Dämpfer zurückbauen?
Groß Daniel


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. April 2017)

danielf1 schrieb:


> Servus Bodo,
> 
> ich habe jetzt den RT3 debon air (tune M/M) in meinem Slide 150 9.0 HD (Modell 2016) verbaut. Endlich Platz für die Getränkeflasche. Allerdings ist der Dämpfer sehr weich, trotz 290 dpi Luftdruck. Selbst im Lock-Modus wippt der Dämpfer/Hinterbau stark. Wie kann ich das beheben, oder doch wieder auf den alten Dämpfer zurückbauen?
> Groß Daniel


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. April 2017)

Das söllte nicht sein der RT und der Plus sollten bei gleicher Abstimmung auch gleich sein. Bis auf mehr Reserve bei Plus, ev.den Dämpfer
prüfen lassen. Wo ist er her.	 Gruß Bodo


----------



## xfr0stx (2. April 2017)

danielf1 schrieb:


> Servus Bodo,
> 
> ich habe jetzt den RT3 debon air (tune M/M) in meinem Slide 150 9.0 HD (Modell 2016) verbaut. Endlich Platz für die Getränkeflasche. Allerdings ist der Dämpfer sehr weich, trotz 290 dpi Luftdruck. Selbst im Lock-Modus wippt der Dämpfer/Hinterbau stark. Wie kann ich das beheben, oder doch wieder auf den alten Dämpfer zurückbauen?
> Groß Daniel


Versuche es Mal mit spacer. Ganz einfach einzubauen.


----------



## boulderro (2. April 2017)

Hallo Bodo, bei der ersten Ausfahrt mit dem Jealous 10.0SL hatte ich nach einer Dreiviertelstunde ein radiales Spiel am Tretlager. Daheim habe ich festgestellt, dass die Schraube mit dem 8ter Imbus locker war. Hab sie dann mit 50 Nm angezogen und die mit dem 10er Imbus mit 15Nm, wobei die gleich geknackt hat. Evtl waren die Drehmomente bei der Montage verwechselt worden.  Spiel ist gotseidank weg. Ist das jetzt in Ordnung oder muss ich da was anderes befürchten?


----------



## danielf1 (2. April 2017)

Servus Bodo,

danke für die Info. Habe eben eine kleine Ausfahrt (650hm) gemacht. Habe vorher die Luft im RT3 komplett abgelassen und neu befüllt, mit 270 psi. Jetzt hat der Dämpfer super funktioniert. Aber ich werde evtl mal mit Spacer arbeiten. Da ich 90 kg Körpergewicht habe, habe ich nen Tipp bekommen es mal mit 4 Spacern zu versuchen. Da ich hauptsächlich Touren auf Waldautobahnen fahre, ist mir ein strafferer Dämpfer im Lock-Modus bei steilen Anstiegen sehr wichtig. Oder was meinst Du dazu. Den Dämpfer habe ich im Fahrradfachhandel gekauft.

mfg
Daniel


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. April 2017)

boulderro schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo, bei der ersten Ausfahrt mit dem Jealous 10.0SL hatte ich nach einer Dreiviertelstunde ein radiales Spiel am Tretlager. Daheim habe ich festgestellt, dass die Schraube mit dem 8ter Imbus locker war. Hab sie dann mit 50 Nm angezogen und die mit dem 10er Imbus mit 15Nm, wobei die gleich geknackt hat. Evtl waren die Drehmomente bei der Montage verwechselt worden.  Spiel ist gotseidank weg. Ist das jetzt in Ordnung oder muss ich da was anderes befürchten?


Glaube nicht ist aber so schlecht Abzuschätzen , einfach noch nach 100km nomal eine Kontrolle.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. April 2017)

danielf1 schrieb:


> Servus Bodo,
> 
> danke für die Info. Habe eben eine kleine Ausfahrt (650hm) gemacht. Habe vorher die Luft im RT3 komplett abgelassen und neu befüllt, mit 270 psi. Jetzt hat der Dämpfer super funktioniert. Aber ich werde evtl mal mit Spacer arbeiten. Da ich 90 kg Körpergewicht habe, habe ich nen Tipp bekommen es mal mit 4 Spacern zu versuchen. Da ich hauptsächlich Touren auf Waldautobahnen fahre, ist mir ein strafferer Dämpfer im Lock-Modus bei steilen Anstiegen sehr wichtig. Oder was meinst Du dazu. Den Dämpfer habe ich im Fahrradfachhandel gekauft.
> 
> ...


Hast du einen Debon dann sind 4 Spacer gut , bei einen HV nein. Mach doch zur Kontrolle den Rep. mal 8 Klicks zu sollte Überdämpft sein,
Richtig ist 3-4 Klicks.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## danielf1 (2. April 2017)

Servus Bodo, ja ist ein Debon, ja mit 8 Klicks ist er überdämpft. Bisher hatte ich 5 Klicks. Werde es mal mit 3-4 Klicks versuchen und mal 4 Spacer verbauen.
Vielen Dank für Deine Tipps!!!
Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danielf1 (10. April 2017)

Servus Bodo,
ich nochmal. Also ich habe den RT3 (tune M/M) an meinem Slide 150 9.0 HD (Modell 2016) jetzt ausgiebig getestet. Im Downhill ist der Dämpfer (jetzt mit 4 Spacern und 280 dpi - Körpergewicht 90 kg) supergut. Allerdings beim Uphill ist mir der Dämfer viel zu weich und im Pedalmodus wippt er noch sehr stark. Da ich auch sehr viel Uphill fahre, wäre mir ein Dämpfer der im Lockmodus sehr hart ist lieber.
Kannst Du mir noch einen anderen Dämpfer (Marke egal, gerne auch FOX) für mein Bike empfehlen? Oder kann ich den RT3 härter machen?
Gruß Daniel


----------



## p00nage (11. April 2017)

@BODOPROBST

Ich wäre seit einer Woche auch gern ein Radon Fahrer, nachdem ich im Bekanntenkreis schon einige empfohlen hatte. 

Jedoch musste ich leider einige Mängel feststellen: 
Bilder befinden sich im Anhang. 
1. Die Gewindebuchse der Reverbschraube oberhalb des Tretlagers ist defekt/verkippt. Die Schraube war schon nicht richtig montiert, siehe Bild. Zur Überprüfung konnte ich sie ganz leicht per Hand in die Getränkehalterbuchsen einschrauben. 
2. Am Hinterbau, oberhalb des Kettenschutzes bei Kettenklemmer, ist auch ein Schaden.
3. Bei beiden Naben wurden bei der Montage des Centerlockringes, die Nasen teilweise abgeschert. 

Wie könnte man diese Problematik lösen? Ist ein Slide 140 10.0 von 2016, noch ungefahren gekauft bei Bike-Discount.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. April 2017)

p00nage schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> 
> Ich wäre seit einer Woche auch gern ein Radon Fahrer, nachdem ich im Bekanntenkreis schon einige empfohlen hatte.
> 
> ...



Hi,

bitte direkt bei den Kollegen vom Support melden: 02225/8888132 oder per Mail an [email protected]

Gruß, Andi


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. April 2017)

danielf1 schrieb:


> Servus Bodo,
> ich nochmal. Also ich habe den RT3 (tune M/M) an meinem Slide 150 9.0 HD (Modell 2016) jetzt ausgiebig getestet. Im Downhill ist der Dämpfer (jetzt mit 4 Spacern und 280 dpi - Körpergewicht 90 kg) supergut. Allerdings beim Uphill ist mir der Dämfer viel zu weich und im Pedalmodus wippt er noch sehr stark. Da ich auch sehr viel Uphill fahre, wäre mir ein Dämpfer der im Lockmodus sehr hart ist lieber.
> Kannst Du mir noch einen anderen Dämpfer (Marke egal, gerne auch FOX) für mein Bike empfehlen? Oder kann ich den RT3 härter machen?
> Gruß Daniel


Sollte nicht so sein. Ev. eine Rekla. oder bei einen Dämpfer S. nacharbeiten .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Foxiwave (12. April 2017)

Servus Bodo,

mein 2016er Slide Carbon 650 10.0 hat den Fox Float DPS Dämpfer - gibt's ausser den FOX Empfehlungen von Dir eine Empfehlung wieviel Clicks der Slide Hinterbau für einen 80kg Fahrer am Besten braucht !? Bei der Gabel ist das vom Feeling einfacher ..

Danke und schöne Ostertage !


----------



## Androidfuego (3. Mai 2017)

Hallo Bodo.
Ich habe mir ein Slide Hybrid bestellt, jedoch verzögert sich die auslieferung immer wieder da es Lieferanten probleme gibt. Kannst du das vielleicht genauer beschreiben wo es genau "hängt" ? Andere Hersteller von Bikes auch nicht mit E-Technik haben ebenfalls lange lange lieferzeiten, gibt es da generell ein Problem?

LG Andreas, der, der endlich ein Radeon Bike fahren möchte 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo61 (10. Mai 2017)

hi bodo, könntest du mir bitte sagen welche kettenlinie das swoop 170 9.0 1x11 mit der gx kurbel hat? bin immer von 54mm ausgegangen (hat aber glaub nur 52mm) und hab mir eine rotor hawk kurbel mit boost achse (54mm) geholt. jetzt hab ich immer so ein spürbares und hörbares knacken unter last im linken kurbelarm. könnte das mein problem sein?
besten dank
flo


----------



## MAster (16. Mai 2017)

Hi Bodo,

Ich würde gerne mein Swoop 200 etwas quirliger/ freeridiger zu machen und habe überlegt einen FSA Orbit Option T1 zu installieren. Was hältst du da von 0.5 bzw. 1 Grad steiler zu fahren? Wieviel wird sich der Radstand verkürzen? Höhe könnte ich ja über der Auszug der Gabel einstellen.

Danke & Grüße

MAster


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Mai 2017)

Flo61 schrieb:


> hi bodo, könntest du mir bitte sagen welche kettenlinie das swoop 170 9.0 1x11 mit der gx kurbel hat? bin immer von 54mm ausgegangen (hat aber glaub nur 52mm) und hab mir eine rotor hawk kurbel mit boost achse (54mm) geholt. jetzt hab ich immer so ein spürbares und hörbares knacken unter last im linken kurbelarm. könnte das mein problem sein?
> besten dank
> flo


Sorry war ein paar Tage hier nicht zu Verfügung. Bei GX sind 52-53 richtig aber 54mm sollten kein Problem sein . Ev. alles gut Fetten hatte
da bei vielen Kurbeln und Innenlager Probleme.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Mai 2017)

MAster schrieb:


> Hi Bodo,
> 
> Ich würde gerne mein Swoop 200 etwas quirliger/ freeridiger zu machen und habe überlegt einen FSA Orbit Option T1 zu installieren. Was hältst du da von 0.5 bzw. 1 Grad steiler zu fahren? Wieviel wird sich der Radstand verkürzen? Höhe könnte ich ja über der Auszug der Gabel einstellen.
> 
> ...


Ja kannst du sicher machen aber besser ist Vorbau länge und höhe zu optimieren, bei allen Winkel verstellenden Lager ist die genaue Flucht 
der Lager sehr wichtig.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## MAster (22. Mai 2017)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ja kannst du sicher machen aber besser ist Vorbau länge und höhe zu optimieren, bei allen Winkel verstellenden Lager ist die genaue Flucht
> der Lager sehr wichtig.	Gruß Bodo



Hi, ich hatte schon mal den 35 mm Vorbau, den du empfohlen hattest, war damit aber nicht glücklich geworden.
Meinst du ein 45mm bringt schon eine Wirkung?

Bekommt man das überhaupt selber gut ausgemessen, wo die Markierung für einen Winkelsteuersatz hin muss,
oder sind die Maßtoleranzketten bei nem geschweißten Rahem eh zu groß um das gut zu ermitteln?

Ich habe jetzt auch mal die Fox auf 157mm reingeschoben, dadurch wird der Lenkwinkel schon steiler, aber das Tretlager
geht halt auch runter 

Danke & Grüße

MAster


----------



## Flo61 (26. Juni 2017)

Servus Bodo, hab mir heute ein Jeslous 7.0
bestellt. Ich möchte gern auf die "GX Eagle" Gruppe wechseln. Würde gerne die "Boost GXP" Variante nehmen. Kannst du mir sagen welches Innenlager ich brauche, und ob ein anderes Schaltauge benötigt wird?!
Besten Dank


----------



## weezeewee (26. Juni 2017)

Flo61 schrieb:


> Servus Bodo, hab mir heute ein Jeslous 7.0
> bestellt. Ich möchte gern auf die "GX Eagle" Gruppe wechseln. Würde gerne die "Boost GXP" Variante nehmen. Kannst du mir sagen welches Innenlager ich brauche, und ob ein anderes Schaltauge benötigt wird?!
> Besten Dank



GXP ist ein Lagerstandard. Wenn du also die Boost GXP Variante nimmst, kommst du um ein GXP Lager nicht drum herum


----------



## saschaKerk (27. Juni 2017)

Hallo ich würde mir gerne mein Radon Swoop 9.0 2015 auf eine 1x11 Sram umrüsten.

aktuell ist ein die original Ausstattung (x9) drauf. Hier link zu dem Bike:

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-swoop-175-9.0-238712

Frage: kann ich das folgende Set problemlos nutzen:

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sram-nx-1x11-fach-gruppe-trigger-gxp-170mm-32t-528080

oder würde sogar eine 1x12 fach passen?

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...-10-50-mit-gxp-170mm-trigger-637143/wg_id-391

Gruß Sascha


----------



## p00nage (27. Juni 2017)

Bei Sram benötigst du einen XD Freilauf, dann ist es aber egal ob 11 oder 12-Fach. Passt beides.


----------



## emek (28. Juni 2017)

Viele Hersteller haben nun langhubige 29er Enduros am Start.
Wird es ein Swoop 29er in absehbarer Zeit geben?
Ich würde es kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian301 (30. Juni 2017)

Hey @BODOPROBST sag mal was für eine Sattelklemme habt ihr denn am 2016er Skeen 100 9.0 verbaut? 34,9er? Ich wollte den Tune WÜrger in 34,9 verbauen, allerdings muss ich die Schraube soweit rausdrehen, dass diese nur noch sehr wenig im Gewinde steckt, obwohl 34,9...


----------



## BODOPROBST (1. Juli 2017)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Hey @BODOPROBST sag mal was für eine Sattelklemme habt ihr denn am 2016er Skeen 100 9.0 verbaut? 34,9er? Ich wollte den Tune WÜrger in 34,9 verbauen, allerdings muss ich die Schraube soweit rausdrehen, dass diese nur noch sehr wenig im Gewinde steckt, obwohl 34,9...


Ja 34.9 sollte Passen.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Juli 2017)

ist Radon auch beim Glemmride-Festival in Saalbach vor Ort. ?


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. Juli 2017)

emek schrieb:


> Viele Hersteller haben nun langhubige 29er Enduros am Start.
> Wird es ein Swoop 29er in absehbarer Zeit geben?
> Ich würde es kaufen.


Wohl Leider nicht !  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. Juli 2017)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> ist Radon auch beim Glemmride-Festival in Saalbach vor Ort. ?


Ja	 Gruß Bodo


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Juli 2017)

super. . . . dann schau ich mal am Stand vorbei. 
bin von Donnerstag an dort


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (3. Juli 2017)

HAllo Bodo ,
Ich brauche mal Hilfe !
Besitze ein Swoop 175 Bj. 2015
Und bin immer wieder am Fahrwerks einstellen, bekomms einfach nicht so schön hin .
Kannst du mir da ein paar Tipp's geben 
Fox 36 Float rc2 und n Fox float x .
Danke dir ! 
Fahrergewicht ca 90kg 
Grüße Christoph


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. Juli 2017)

Bikefeatcoffee schrieb:


> HAllo Bodo ,
> Ich brauche mal Hilfe !
> Besitze ein Swoop 175 Bj. 2015
> Und bin immer wieder am Fahrwerks einstellen, bekomms einfach nicht so schön hin .
> ...


Sorry kann ich dir nicht Genug Sagen, die 15er RC2 bin ich selbst nie Gefahren da als ich die Dämpferabstimmung in 3.2014 machte wir
noch keine 15er Gabel hatten. Am Dämpfer gab es in der Serie auch größere Differenzen in der Serie Druck etwa 15-16 bar Sp. o.8
Re. 3-5 Klicks.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## frankw1980 (5. Juli 2017)

Hallo Bodo,
unterscheiden sich die "normalen" Slide Rahmen von der HD Variante? Meine Frage bezieht sich auf das Slide 150 (HD vs Non HD) und das Slide 130 29. Oder sind in der HD Version lediglich steifere Gabeln mit 10mm mehr Weg verbaut und die sonstigen Komponenten evtl. höherwertig?

Danke,
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. Juli 2017)

frankw1980 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> unterscheiden sich die "normalen" Slide Rahmen von der HD Variante? Meine Frage bezieht sich auf das Slide 150 (HD vs Non HD) und das Slide 130 29. Oder sind in der HD Version lediglich steifere Gabeln mit 10mm mehr Weg verbaut und die sonstigen Komponenten evtl. höherwertig?
> 
> Danke,
> Frank



Hi,

die Rahmen sind zwischen "normal" und "HD" gleich, die "HD" Modelle besitzen i.d.R. eine abfahrtslastigere Ausstattung und 1cm mehr an Federweg - somit ändert sich die Geometrie auch in Richtung bergab.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## frankw1980 (6. Juli 2017)

Hi Andi,

danke für die schnelle Aufklärung. Ich schwankte zwischen HD und non-HD weil die Gabel des non-HD für mich reicht, ich aber den eventuell stabilieren Rahmen wollte. Aber wenn die ohnehin gleich sind kriege ich mit dem non-HD sogar ein etwas bergauf-freudigeres Rad.

Grüße, Frank


----------



## Karup (6. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

möchte im ZR Team 7.0 von 2015 mit "Radon Basic taper R" die XC32-Gabel mit 1 1/8" Schaft gegen eine Reba-Gabel mit tapered Schaft austauschen.

Benötige ich dazu dieses Unterteil in 55mm oder doch dieses Unterteil in 56mm?

Oder sogar gar keines davon, sondern etwas ganz anderes? 

EDIT:
Bekam nun sehr schnell Hilfe vom Support, danke an Herrn K. 


_Guten Tag Herr XXXX,


also der Rahmen ist für getaperte Gabel ausgelegt.  Auch der verbaute Steuersatz ist eigentlich für eine Getaperte Gabel, hat jedoch einen Reduzierring auf 1 1/8"

(vom Aufbau wie ähnlich dieser  https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fsa-orbit-z-t-1-1-8-reduzierhuelse-cube-edition-63877 ), so das eine nicht getaperte Gablel benutzt werden kann.

Theoretisch müssten Sie lediglich den Reduzierring entfernen und eine 1 1/5" Gaelkrone auf die Gabel aufschlagen dann müsste es funktionieren.


https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fsa-gabelkonus-h6078-633727_


----------



## mysash (18. Juli 2017)

@BODOPROBST @Radon-Bikes Moin zusammen, ich habe das Slide 9.0 HD aus 2016 und muss das Innenlager sowie die Kurbel wechseln, da ich mich in diesem Wirrwar an Lagern und Standards nicht auskenne, meine Frage: 
Was für ein Innelager-Standard / Typ benötige ich und welche Kurbel passt? 

Danke!


----------



## Florian301 (18. Juli 2017)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ja 34.9 sollte Passen.   Gruß Bodo



@BODOPROBST leider passt weder die Tune, Carbon TI noch die Tickstuff Sattelklemme in 34,9. Ich würde die klobige Klemme dennoch gerne tauschen. Habt ihr vom neuen Skeen Trail oder Jealous schlankere hübschere Klemmen die passen?


----------



## kochinger00 (25. Juli 2017)

Hallo Bodo,
Ich habe Probleme mit meinem slide carbon 8.0 aus 2015. 
beim Hinterrad umsetzen bzw anheben,
Gibt  das Rad immer ein lautes knarzgeräuch  aus dem vorderen Bereich ab. 
Nachschmieren des Lenkkopflagers brachte keine Minderung.
Lenkkopflager hat kein Spiel.

Als ich im megastore in Bonn war um Hilfe zu bekommen, wurde ich mit der Aussage es handelt sich um ein All Mountain, welches nicht für solche Manöver gebaut sei abgespeist.

Da das Geräusch nicht von Anfang an da war und ich in der Abfahrt nun immer ein schlechtes Gefühl habe möchte ich das Problem lösen.


Kannst du mir helfen oder hast du noch eine andere Idee wonach ich schauen kann?

Danke vorab 
Gruß 
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (25. Juli 2017)

Ist da ne Rock shox Pike drin? Wenn ja die haben immer mal wieder knackende Gabelkronen


----------



## Airigh (26. Juli 2017)

kochinger00 schrieb:


> Als ich im megastore in Bonn war um Hilfe zu bekommen, wurde ich mit der Aussage es handelt sich um ein All Mountain, welches nicht für solche Manöver gebaut sei abgespeist.



Also wenn man mit dem Slide nicht mal bei Kehren im Trail das Hinterrad versetzen darf, ist das aber schon bitter  Ist ja immerhin ein Bike, das für Allmountain/Enduro zugelassen ist - zumindest laut der neuen Bike-Kategorie, die mittlerweile jeder Bike Anbieter eingeführt hat.


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. Juli 2017)

kochinger00 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> Ich habe Probleme mit meinem slide carbon 8.0 aus 2015.
> beim Hinterrad umsetzen bzw anheben,
> Gibt  das Rad immer ein lautes knarzgeräuch  aus dem vorderen Bereich ab.
> ...


Sagen wir mal so die Frage was ist sehr schwer zu Beantworten. Die häufigsten Gründe Steuerlager( Lagerringe mit Montage Paste einsetzten ) Pedale und Kurbel ( häufig Schmutz am Innenlager) Schrauben Prüfen ob alles fest Lagerbuchsen vom Dämpfer Gabel auch
das ist möglich ( wie schon Gesagt z.B. Gabelkrone Pike ).Hoffe ich konnte dir Helfen.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. Juli 2017)

Florian301 schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST leider passt weder die Tune, Carbon TI noch die Tickstuff Sattelklemme in 34,9. Ich würde die klobige Klemme dennoch gerne tauschen. Habt ihr vom neuen Skeen Trail oder Jealous schlankere hübschere Klemmen die passen?


Sollten beide Passen ev. Nachmessen und Hersteller angehen. Die neue Radonklemme sollte Lieferbar sein.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. Juli 2017)

mysash schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST @Radon-Bikes Moin zusammen, ich habe das Slide 9.0 HD aus 2016 und muss das Innenlager sowie die Kurbel wechseln, da ich mich in diesem Wirrwar an Lagern und Standards nicht auskenne, meine Frage:
> Was für ein Innelager-Standard / Typ benötige ich und welche Kurbel passt?
> 
> Danke!


Lager ist Preßfit Shimano aber Kurbel und Lager am besten zusammen Kaufen da gibt es einige Möglichkeiten.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## kochinger00 (26. Juli 2017)

kochinger00 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> Ich habe Probleme mit meinem slide carbon 8.0 aus 2015.
> beim Hinterrad umsetzen bzw anheben,
> Gibt  das Rad immer ein lautes knarzgeräuch  aus dem vorderen Bereich ab.
> ...




Hallo zusammen,
Ja es ist eine Pike, die Frage ist es ein Reklamationsgrund bei RS da ich es gerne eliminieren möchte?

Wenn ja Gib es eine Möglichkeit die Gabel einzuschicken ohne nach Bonn zu fahren?
Gruß 
Sebastian 
@ Bodo vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## bullswildrush (26. Juli 2017)

Die Gabel ausbauen und nach Bonn schicken, die schicken die dann zu sram, hab ich schon 3 mal hinter mir, hab nie länger als 1.5 Wochen gewartet.


----------



## Lateralus (30. Juli 2017)

@Bodo: wie sieht es mit einem XC Fully aus?


----------



## nomadww (30. Juli 2017)

@BODOPROBST 

Darfst du schon was zum Cragger sagen bezgl. Radgröße, Geo und sonstiges?
Wäre toll wenn ein paar Daten schon freigegeben würden.

PS.: Alu, 29 Zoll, Sitzwinkel 74 Grad, Lenkwinkel ca 66,5 Grad, 130mm Gabel, 2-fach möglich, Reach in 21Zoll ca. 480mm... Hach, ich glaub, ich würde 2 kaufen...


----------



## Deleted263252 (26. August 2017)

@Bodo: ist das Slide 150 10.0 HD oder besser der Rahmen für die Nutzung einer 203mm Bremsscheibe vorne freigegeben? Die Gabel selbst nach Herstellerinformationen ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SadZaskar (10. September 2017)

Edit

Lager wurden heute getauscht, hat sich also erledigt. Danke

Hey
Hatte mir im März ein  Slide Carbon 160 9.0 Hd gekauft. Inspektion wurde gemacht und immer ordentlich gepflegt.
Jetzt konnte ich krankheitsbedingt mal eine Woche nicht fahren und dann ist der Lenker fest, bzw Steuersatz?
Das habe ich bei meinem 97er GT Zaskar, erster Steuersatz (FSA) und bestimmte 10 Jahre keine Wartung nicht erlebt. Da ich jetzt kein bock auf 6 Wochen Wartezeit habe, hätte ich gerne mal eine schnelle Lösung. Das muss doch ein Garantiefall sein, oder?
Und der Arcos AiX 315 kann grade gegen was vernünftiges getauscht werden, dafür zahle ich auch gerne die Mehrkosten.


----------



## Hill1100 (28. September 2017)

Hallo Bodo,

ich überlege, mir zu meinem 2013er Radon Slide 140 7.0 (22") ein Swoop 170 zu holen.

Anforderungsprofil:
In erstèr Linie Bikepark (hauptsächlich Osternohe; aktuell noch eher auf der Blue Line unterwegs, aber das soll sich mit dem neuen Bike ändern ;-) Dann auch andere Parks auf dem Plan), aber auch anspruchsvolle Trails (Fränkische Schweiz, Südtirol) im Zuge von 20 - 40 km langen Touren (500 - 1.200 Hm).

Bin 45 Jahre alt, 1,97 m groß, Schrittlänge 95 cm, 85 kg schwer.

Nun bin ich etwas unschlüssig wegen der Rahmengröße, da ich laut Radon-Rechner bei 21 Zoll liege. Hast Du eine Empfehlung für mich?

Oder wäre für den Bikepark das Swoop 200 geeigneter?

Dank + Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MAster (5. Oktober 2017)

Hill1100 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> ich überlege, mir zu meinem 2013er Radon Slide 140 7.0 (22") ein Swoop 170 zu holen.
> 
> ...



Hi, ich hab ähnlich Dimensionen und hatte zunächst das Swoop 170 in XL. Das war mir fürs Park fahren aber zu lang. Konnte jetzt mit jemanden gegen das L tauschen und bin sehr zu frieden. Schau dir mal die Geo vom Alutech Fanes 5.0 in XL an, die ist fast ident wie das Swoop 170 in L (du musst aber in eine höhere Front, also Lenker und Vorbau investieren).
Das Swoop 200 in L habe ich auch, aber für Osternohe ist das m.E. etwas übertrieben und auf den Flowlines etwas sperrig.
Grüße
MAster


----------



## Hill1100 (5. Oktober 2017)

Cool, das sind mal griffige Infos, vielen Dank!

Wie kommst Du dann mit dem Swoop 170 in L beim Tourenfahren zurecht? Wäre da dann das XL wieder besser? Oder nutzt Du das 170er nur im Park?


----------



## MAster (6. Oktober 2017)

Hill1100 schrieb:


> Cool, das sind mal griffige Infos, vielen Dank!
> 
> Wie kommst Du dann mit dem Swoop 170 in L beim Tourenfahren zurecht? Wäre da dann das XL wieder besser? Oder nutzt Du das 170er nur im Park?



Hi,
ich fahr damit auch (hauptsächlich) Touren, stellt für mich kein Problem dar, da der Hinterbau vom Swoop sehr effizient ist. 
Für lange Fahrten ist ein Dämpfer mit Lockout zu empfehlen, der Vivid wippt mir zu stark.
Ich habe zwei verschieden lange Vorbauten in 35 und 45 mm.
Das Sattelrohr is kürzer als beim Alutech, aber das macht nix und ist im Park vom Vorteil bzgl. Schrittfreiheit.
Grüße
MAster


----------



## SadZaskar (1. November 2017)

Alles wieder gut dank Herrn M.
Manchmal muss man eskalieren um dann richtig zufrieden zu sein


----------



## Larse (12. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe mal ich bin hier richtig.
Ich hab mir vor kurzem einen Radon Slide 130 Rahmen in 29" gekauft. 
Nachdem ich in jetzt so begutachtet habe, ist mir aufgefallen, das am Unterrohr die Zuganschläge fehlen.
siehe unten....



  

nun stellt sich mir die Frage, woher ich solch einen Anschlag noch bekomme? Der Rahmen ist wohl aus 2014 oder´15.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. März 2018)

Larse schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hoffe mal ich bin hier richtig.
> Ich hab mir vor kurzem einen Radon Slide 130 Rahmen in 29" gekauft.
> ...



Versuch mal im Megastore anzurufen (0228 978 48-0) ob die da noch sowas für dich haben ... oder vielleicht kann @Andi was ausrichten ?


----------



## baschner (13. März 2018)

Was ist das in dem roten Kreis ?  Haare oder Haarrisse ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (13. März 2018)

Schaut aus wie ein Riss


----------



## Larse (13. März 2018)

Puuuh, habt Ihr mich jetzt geschockt....es ist zum Glück kein Haarriss, sondern nur so nen "Fett-Faden" vom Tretlager.

ich hab inzwischen Kontakt mit Radon, und hoffe, das mir da geholfen werden kann. Die Slide-Rahmen wurden wohl 2016 überarbeitet,
deswegen gibt es inzwischen mehrere Ausführungen der Anschläge.

Hier nochmals der Rahmen ohne Haarriss


----------



## baschner (13. März 2018)

Glück gehabt


----------



## Florian301 (17. März 2018)

@Radon-Bikes

Ich habe gestern die Dämpfer an unseren Skeens (100 8.0 und 9.0) ausgebaut. Die Schrauben waren schon leicht verhunzt (wohl bei der Montage). Während der Demontage des Dämpfers hat sich dann rausgestellt, dass die Schrauben so dermaßen weich sind, dass sich der Sechskantschlüssel (hochwertiges Werkzeug) sofort verkantet hat und die Schraube total ausgelutscht ist und entsorgt werden kann.

Entweder wurde bei der Montage tonnenweise Schraubensicherung verwendet oder es handelt sich um extrem billige weiche Schrauben....

Die jetzt erhältlichen Schrauben im Shop sind schwarz statt silber. Sind sie auch qualitativ besser?


----------



## Alexhazard (17. März 2018)

Larse schrieb:


> Puuuh, habt Ihr mich jetzt geschockt....es ist zum Glück kein Haarriss, sondern nur so nen "Fett-Faden" vom Tretlager.
> 
> ich hab inzwischen Kontakt mit Radon, und hoffe, das mir da geholfen werden kann. Die Slide-Rahmen wurden wohl 2016 überarbeitet,
> deswegen gibt es inzwischen mehrere Ausführungen der Anschläge.
> ...


Das Problem mit den Zuganschlägen hatte ich auch mal, als ich mir nen Slide 130 aufbauen wollte. Die vom Cube AMS 120 29" Alu passen auch...


----------

